# ChatZone Bubble Blowers (Part 7)



## C0nfused

Bubblicious Babes 
















AAA is a Mummy 







9th March









Baby2 







28th February









Daxcat 







29th March









DippyHippyChicky 







13th October









Dizzi Squirrel 







1st April









Future Mummy 







14th September









Hoping&Praying 







5th April









Kizzymouse 







22nd October









Little Miss Me 







6th October









Miss Stephy 







23rd March









Mousky 







7th October









MrsJC 







6th July









Mrs Rock 







26th September









Pinkbabe 







20th March









Popsi 







23rd May









Poppy40 







14th July









Smile26 







7th November









Starfishtigger 







6th June







​​ Kiki2u







15th January







​​ C0nfused







24th November








​ 
​If you are not on the list and want to be please send me a message with your birthday on and I will add you


----------



## C0nfused

Welcome to your  home x

ChatZone Bubble Blowers (Part 6) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265107.0


----------



## H&amp;P

Bookmarking


----------



## smile 26

new home ladies looking fab hee hee   hope everyone is good, been so busy these last few weeks thought i'd get chance to catch up as ive had nearly 3 weeks off on annual leave but as usual busy busy busy   DH & I have spent tym painting the babys room and getting a few bargings off (**) site so only a few things left to do like get new carpet fitted, get the new cot from my sisters, need to buy new mattress for it and the bedding DH is absolutley besotted with the ObabyBear range they stock it in kiddicare he has chosen the cream/beige range sooo as you can guess im finally relaxing a little and letting it sink in that i am actually pregnant well i hope so considering i am 23weeks today   how fast the weeks have seemed to go lately when at the beginning it just dragged. i'm hoping the next few weeks fly by have paid for a 4d scan but thats not until 22nd Dec so i need that date to speed up but not for christmas as im no way near ready. hope everyone is well i shall catch up better when i get more tym whenever that is take care all liz xox


----------



## lil stephy

Bookmarking xx


----------



## HippyChicky




----------



## daxcat

Morning gorgeous ladies. 

H&p-  cheered my morning up no end to imagiane you singing.  "I'm just a milk machine!"  

Pb-  nearly monday! X

Fm- have you ever been to the winter wonderland in hyde park? If so would you recommend it? Figured you were the best person to ask as our cosmopolitan london girl! Xxxxx

Love to everyone. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

I've been Dax.  I enjoyed it, went after dark and enjoyed the atmosphere, but it's not all that special really and you can end up spending a lot of money on food, mulled wine, fairground rides and ice rink if you're not careful.


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Confused - how did the open evening go? Any use? 

Dax - I bet Mattie will love all the sparkly lights! Have been to a similar one in Cardiff and they're great for getting you in the Xmas mood and for a nice glass of mulled wine 

Mrs R - how are you doing? How's the nursery coming along?  Have you got any more Lollipop Lane stuff?

DHC - hi hun - how are you doing? 

Lil Stephy - how are things with you hun?

H&P - yay fab news baby L is doing so well bless him - that milk machine must be doing really well  Hope you're recovering well after the birth? Had to smile at your post on the Serum thread - it sounds a lot like mine. I had a weird anaethetist who told me he was scared of needles and a registrar who clearly wasn't very highly thought of as all the staff kept rolling their eyes behind his back - bizarre. Didn't inspire a lot of confidence & things went t1ts up  

Smile - wow I agree time is really flying. Fab news on getting everything sorted - will have to check out that range 

FM - how are you doing? Went to see Arthur Xmas - was good fun except I slept through the first half hour and then it was so hot in the cinema I thought I was going to have to leave 

Pinkbabe  - how are you feeling? Any symptoms? Lots of luck for Monday - will be looking out for your news 

SFT - hope all is ok with you hun? 

Kiki - have you started your studying? Good luck 

AAAIAM - not long to go hun - I bet you can't wait 

Mousky -   - how are you & Mr Y?

Kizzy - hope all is good with your & little Molly

My car is finally back on the road & bathroom leaks and ceiling are sorted  Still trying to finish off my work - keep getting distracted by admin & house stuff  Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Poppy well the yellow walls in the nursery are painted, and now need to stick the border up.  Haven't got round to that yet.  Have got cotbed but it's in its box in the garage, still feels too soon to build it!  And have chosen wardrobe but need to find a dresser/changer I like.  And I bought a cute little wooden mobile painted yellow, red and blue to hang up when I was visiting relatives last weekend, but again it is staying in its box for a while yet   

Pink Babe,  I didn't keep anyone's address from Secret Santa last year, I deleted them to ensure people's privacy just in case my login was ever compromised.  Yes, I am paranoid, but that comes of being a lawyer!!  So please could you send yours again?  Cheers lovely.  I can imagine how the time til your scan is dragging.  I nearly went crackers waiting for mine second time around.  Think it is actually just as hard as the 2ww.  Let us know as soon as you can please please please?


----------



## C0nfused

Hello Everyone! 
Poppy40 - Thanks for asking. The open evening went exactly as I expected it to. It would have been fantastic if the open evening was at the start of the process, so you were referred to a clinic, first visit to clinic is the open evening and then appointments.. not to have two appointments and then have to go. The evening was full of information, and you were given a welcome pack with paperwork (initially thought this was general info for everyone but find out that this was personalised to each patients situation). Unfortunately this discovery that it was personalised really aggrivated me because they didn't include anything about Egg Share (which we are going for) but it did tell you about Sperm Sharing (which we are not eligable for because of DH's age and that we are there because of MF issues!). They still did not mention the criteria for egg sharing (I assume because they thought they had the info in the packs lol!). I also felt like I was being 'judged' because everyone was there reading through their info packs (before the meeting as we were there early) and I was trying to destress and so was knitting but then saw people commenting and looking so stopped. I felt really bad and like people were thinking that I do not deserve to have treatment as i'm obviously not that interested as I wasn't looking at the paperwork. What they wouldn't have seen was I HAD looked at the information, but then put back in envelope before entering the conference room. They also stated that we had to get our questionaires to them before we book our consent form appointments (which we have already booked but not done questionairres!) and that there needs to be at least a week between DH's SA and the consent form signing but we have that all in the same day! Oh and the consent form signing should be in the first half of your cycle so they can do the relevant tests (another bit of info that they hadn't told me when I booked the appointment) and ofcourse, the appointment booked will either be when my AF is here or it will be in the second half of my cycle. So I'll have to go back for the scan and trial ET. I think I was overloaded with information, some/most already knew but I'm wanting to take it one step at a time and it was just info overload and I did get upset/angry when we left. At least its a 'box ticked'. How are you? Sorry about the rant!
Mrs Rock - Glad the decorating is nearly done! 
DHC - How are you hun?
smile 26 - Glad you have had fun decorating/shopping
 to everyone else, hope you are all ok?
Jen x


----------



## poppy40

Confused - blimey sounds like they made it as confusing as poss . I know they wouldn't let us do the consult until we'd been to the open eve but they seem to have got all your appts back to front - their admin isn't the best and have filled out feedback forms to say so . Are you having any scans/monitoring with the Cotswold Unit or is everything being done at OFU now?  xx


----------



## C0nfused

I'm going to insist on the scans/monitoring to be done in Cheltenham! I can't wait to get a feedback form!!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi everyone

H&P or is that now going to MM (milk machine   ) well done hun lucas is clearly growing bless him xx

Confused I am confused reading your post LOL I am so glad I am past all that, but good luck with it allx 

Mrs Rock all sounds good xx

Poppy yah so pleased the car and all your other probs are sorted hope you get that work finished xx

Smile what a lovely Christmas treat seeing your LO in 4d x

Hope everyone is ok, its our daughters first birthday tomorrow we both wish we could see her but ho hum! I have got 4 more days at work yeah roll on the next few days. Matching panel on Wed, and my last day next Thursday and hubby finishes on Tuesday we can't wait I think we might be complete lazy couch potatoes for a few days.


----------



## HippyChicky

AAAIAM, it's lovely to read you saying "my daughter" xx


----------



## popsi

just marking...one day i will have more time to keep up better      sorry ladies xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Just a quickie from me 

AAA bet you love saying 'our daughter' it certainly sounds lovely reading it    Make the most of being couch potatoes hun because you won't be one for a very long time soon     

C0nfused    that sounds all so confusing   

Hi popsi hope you are ok x

DHC    hope you are ok hun x

daxcat I have been to WW in Hyde Park hun (a Londoner too, well I was until Aug this year ) personally I didn't rate it much. It might be better at night with more of an atmosphere though and yes it was very expensive xx sorry if this hasn't helped x

poppy40 glad to hear the car is back on the road    started the studying at the beginning of the month. Going ok so far, just trying to get my first assignment in at the mo. Thank you for asking   

Hello to anyone I've missed xx

Hope you all have a good weekend. We are off to London for a 50th and 16th Birthday celebration. 

Take care
xxxx


----------



## smile 26

AAA- just a query are you entitled to adoption leave through your work if so how long do you get i know that i am with my employer so nice and positive to see you saying MY daughter i am so happy for you and DH you have waited too long for this but its all been worth it roll on bringing her home day xox


----------



## lil stephy

hey poppy things r ok wiv me thank u, altho bubs will b small she is doing well n growing nicely, but the fluid she is in has dropped below wot they like it to b so having wkly scans, bloods, swabs n baby heart monitoring as there treating me as tho my waters r leaking but bubs seems pretty happy at the mo so there happy to keep her in for the min. altho if the fluid drops any lower they will get her out. and wiv saying that i have a c section date  ............. its the 9th dec but again depending on the fliud levels.
so 3wks max til i c my princess  i can not wait.

how r things wiv u n ur pregnancy? 

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Steph wow how quickly has that come around, hope all stays well xx

smile yeah i am entitled to exactly the same as maternity leave which is fab, so I have annual leave from end of next week to the end of Dec then start adoption leave in Jan 2012 and off for a year whoop whoop can't wait.

DHc how are you doing hun? I honestly can say it is a lovely word to say and I think we both still say it with a silly grin on our faces. Its a bit like when I got married for ages when anyone called me Mrs I used to giggle daft I know but ha ho. Hope you are ok xx

Kiku have a lovely weekend we had 60 and 18 last weekend xx

Hope everyone is ok and has a lovely weekend xx

AFM not much going on really quiet weekend. Yesterday was very emotional not having Bubba home for her birthday. My mum and dad brought her a lovely girly rocking horse, I honestly wasn't expecting it walked into their living room last night and there is was bless them really made me cry. Mum was saying they were shopping yesterday and dad was picking up everything bless him our little girl is certainly melting her grandads heart! Its so lovely to be on the receiving end of all the baby stuff at last we have sat longinly for ages waiting for it to be our turn and we are both making the most of it!


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm starting to feel quite emotional now that everything is getting Christmassy, on the way to work, walking through the shopping centre I had to walk quickly to get out as the carols they were playing set me off crying. Will it get easier I'm trying to focus myself back onto my crafts to try to keep my mind occupied. At least I have the Good Food Show to look forward to next weekend. 

So can all of you lovely ladies give me a good kick up the backside 

AAAIAM ~ not long now......


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

dhc I totally totally understand that feeling hun and I just wish there was a way round it, we tried escaping on holiday one Christmas but that just made me feel even worse. I really honestly hope you find the answers to your dreams and are able to move forward in a positive way. As I have said if i could have one wish it would be that no one had to suffer the way we all have. Take care hun special hubby and you time doing things together might help it did with us!


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks AAAIAM xx 

Me and hubby are trying to plan even more days away together. Once Xmas is out of the way we'll decide upon the next step.

In fact I've just had a good hour, I've taught myself to crochet


----------



## Mrs Rock

DHC I understand that too and have had several Christamases feeling similar   .  I tried to throw myself into decorating the house and present shopping and carols and and seeing friends etc but there's only so much it distracts you beause there is so much focus on children at Christmas.  Well done on the crochet I wish I had your skills and patience I am rubbish at that kind of thing.  Took up the hem on my trousers for first time ever instead of taking them to dry cleaners the other week and I was so chuffed with myself.  I hope next Christmas period is a happier one for you and DH x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

DHC well done as Mrs Rock says i wish I could do that I am useles when it comes to making things! I honestly think you are making the right decision taking some time out, we did the same although in our hearts we both knew what we were going to do, we made the final decision sitting in the hot tub on holiday we had loads of couple time and just enjoyed not thinking about IVF every single minute of every single day.

Mrs Rock hope you are ok your days are ticking off quickly now hun xx

H&P hope you are all ok xx

Kizzy how are things with you?

PB   for tomorrow xx

Fm have you been doing anything nice?

Well its horrible out today the fog is so thick! We went out for a family meal last night and couldn't see a thing on the way home was truely horrible, came across a taxi in a ditch he had tried to avoid a dear and ended up going off the road thankfully he was ok same couldn't be said for his car, poor bloke. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh oh something has happened to my ticker!  Hopefully it will come back   

Pink Babe thinking of you for your scan tomorrow.

AAAIAM poor bloke, glad no one was hurt.  Has been a beautiful weekend here but it just starting to turn foggy now.  


Just to remind anyone else who still wants to do Secret Santa, to PM me by Weds this week with your details        god I love these Father Christmases!


----------



## Cherry Tree

DHC     x

AAA we drove back from London in the fog last night was a bit scary and eerie    Was certainly glad to get home I have to say. Must of really shook that poor man up    Sorry is it this weds your panel meeting? If so hope all goes well, I'm sure it will and then it really is the countdown to bringing your little princess home    x

lil steph good to hear all is still well and they are monitoring you. Hope it continues to stay the same. Not long until bubs is here though    x

Mrs rock the last time I hemmed my trousers I used wonderweb        x

Pinkbabe good luck with your scan tomorrow    can't wait to hear if there are 2, 3 or 4 bubs snuggled up        x

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

There you all are!   lost the thread for a minute!   

Hope you all had a nice week end. 

this week end we did nothing , no parties, no drinks, nothing, can't believe it, just DH and I being loved up at home, and it was nice. I cooked loads though   , drank a little, and watched DVDs and read my book. 
Next week end is busy though , we are receiving friends for dinner so far we are 8 but maybe 10 , just waiting for confirmation. 
Will be great. 


Daxcat, I haven't been to the Hyde Park Winterland. Sorry. Sounds like fun though   

Pinkbabe, sending you lots of   for tomorrow 's scan. You must be so excited and a bit nervous too   Will be thinking of you   

DHC   

Off to eat my homemade pasta bolognese ( with some extra spices to give it a unique flavour , a tiny pinch of Ras El Hanout , morrocan spice mixture usually used for tagine or lamb stews). It sure changes the flavour of the pasta sauce but it is really yummy).
I love experimenting new spices and flavours anyway. DH thinks the kitchen is like a lab at times   

Have a great week all   


Future Mummy


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

PB good luck hun xxx

Kiku yeah panel is this Wed eeekkk I am so nervous. Surely they wouldn't say NO now! It is a really thick fog here again this morning it didn't lift yesterday until well  after lunch time! 

FM your weekend sounds lovely hope you enjoyed your pasta xx

Hope everyone is ok 3 days left at work yeah but feel slightly nervous about it this morning on top of the nerves for Wednesday um some how don,t think I will be much use at work this week oooppps 

Have  a lovely week everyone xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Good luck PB xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, just checking if any news


----------



## Mrs Rock

Karen, just went to text you and found I no longer have your number since I dropped my phone in the bath on Friday and totally wrecked it.  I got a new phone yesterday but have lost lots of numbers which must have been saved on the phone not the SIM card - I can never work that bit out.  Anyway, aaargh!  Thinking of you.


----------



## daxcat

Just popping on to check for PB's news.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

PB any news hun??

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## HippyChicky

PB, hope it went well today xx


----------



## C0nfused

PB - Hope today went well x


----------



## Cherry Tree

PB been checking on and off all day for news, hope all is ok       

xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hello lovely ladies,


Well, we had a late scan today, there were 2 sacs but only one heartbeat, but very strong and perfect measurements, so were overjoyed!!    Thanks for all your good wishes    


Hope everyone is well, will have to catch up, as found it difficult to get on due to work   


Love Karen xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

PB, so glad you have a lovely strong heartbeat snuggled up in your belly xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Clair    xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Fabulous news Pinkbabe    I really thought of you a lot today


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww thanks FM thats so lovely of you    xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

PB so good to hear that there was a good strong heart beat Hun, I have been checking on and off all day for your news x congratulations again x it must all be starting to feel more real now xx


----------



## pinkbabe

You are all so lovely girls, thanks so much for your good wishes, im so excited!!!      just done my ticker too!!    xxx


----------



## C0nfused

Congratulations PB xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

PB Congratulations hun I am so happy for you and loving the ticker


----------



## smile 26

hi ladies not been on for a while just seen the good news woop woop congrats Pinkbabe such good news i'm so happy for you wish you all the best xox


----------



## Mousky

all!   


(my laptop is acting crazy so this post might look weird)


Anyway,


PB - lovely, lovely news! (for some reason I cant use the additional smileys so no pom poms   )    
ou 
AAAIAM - not sure what happens tomorrow with the panel but just want to wish you luck    only a few more sleeps until you meet YOUR DAUGHTER!   


DHC - I hope you can enjoy your time out with DH and make a decision you're both happy with   


H&P- I hope you and Lucas are doing well   


SFT - how are the 3 of you doing? And DD? What are your plans for the holidays with DH being away?   


MrsR - are you happy with the nursery color and all?    FM told me about the secret santa. I'd like to participate but my gift would have to be here before the 10th when we're going to Rio. Do you think its doable?   


FM - I can't believe you had a quiet weekend!    I'm glad you enjoyed it. So whats on the menu for your dinner party?    I'll react to your PM later   


Poppy and Stephy - not too long for the both of you?   


Shelley - how adorable your little man is!    I'll PM you my email later   


Smile - everything OK with you?   


Kikki and Confused - thanks for looking after us   


Kizzy - how's the little princess doing? could you post some more pics?   


Not much to report here. I've been studying and working out quite a lot - I love it    
DH is away since last week so it's only MrY and moi. It's so strange how calm he is when DH (his favorite   ) is away. 
We're going to Rio on the 10th and should only be back mid January. It looks like we will both be working (from home but still) so it will be nothing like a holiday. But then again it never is. It's just going home. You might have an idea of a tropical paradise with sunny weather and all but it's just another chaotic, noisy, busy, concrete jungle with nasty traffic jams, absurdly high prices and lots of rain    It will be lovely to see my family and friends though and to eat some of my local fruits and veggies. And of course, seeing my manicurist, hairdresser, etc   


Lots of    to everyone!


----------



## poppy40

Pinkbabe - so thrilled for you!! Was getting a bit worried yesterday when there was no news. Loving the ticker 

Got my Mum here for a few days - have been manically sorting out & dejunking kitchen & various other bits of house. I'm absolutely shattered! Catch up properly tomorrow  xx


----------



## daxcat

PB - Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!                                                                          

Was checking for your news all day. So happy for you.


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww thanks so much girls, your all just gorg!!     were still on     




Hope your all doing well    


Mousky its lovely to hear from you, that will be fabulous going to Rio for christmas to see your family, as i know you miss them greatly    xx 


Just had our tea, and feel a bit stuffed, we had a beautiful piece of lamb which virtually melted in my mouth....yum yum! x


----------



## C0nfused

AAAIAM - Hope tomorrow goes well for you and it wont be long now xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mousky really lovely to hear from you. Enjoy the time in Rio with your family and your pamper sessions   

PB enjoy it on that cloud its a truely wonderful placexx

Thanks for the good luck, we have to sit in front of a lot of people and answer questions about why we are suitable parents for Bubba! I am ok at the moment but have NO IDEA what I am going to wear so think the stress levels will be going way up soon LOL

Have  a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

AAA, lots of     I did not realise you had once again to answer all those questions ! especially as they already have taken their decision. You have to be made of nerves of steel!    Last ever time though before you meet your daughter  , thinking of you right now. I think you will have to celebrate tonight with a glass of French wine   

Mousky , so nice to see you on this thread   you must be so happy to go home for a few weeks and see your family and do your favorite things. AND you should have some nice sunshine!  
I am not sure what I am cooking yet on Saturday, we will be 10   ! oh well, we can't always be the ones invited   , I love cooking but it can be a bit difficult to cook for so many , I don't have Gordon Ramsay's kitchen! not even half of it! but it should be fun, and it is always nice to have a busy place full of friends. 

Working from home today which is nice. DH and I went swimming today , haven't been for ages   , it was so hard to get up so early and face the fog! but it felt very good afterwards. 
Wish there was a swimming pool in our building!   

Hope you are all having a good day, 

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Blimey AAAIAM, did not realise it was another grilling for you at panel today.  Best of luck!  You have done brilliantly so far so I am sure there will be no problem


----------



## Cherry Tree

AAA good luck for today hun             xx


----------



## poppy40

AAAIAM - lots of luck for today (although I'm sure you won't be needing it ). Let us know how you get on  xx


----------



## lil stephy

pinkbabe fab news huni congrats xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mrs Rock I am loving your new ticker its fab   

FM have a lovely time with all your friends sounds like it will be a fab evening xx

Thanks for all your lovely wishes we left home just after half 9 and were about 5 mins down the road and got a phone call to say the panel manager was poorly and they had had to cancel all of the panels today!!!     We are now on for next Wednesday afternoon!! I have to say I had an odd feeling it wasn't going to happen today I don't know why, we decided to carry on and we ended up buying Bubba's Christmas pressies


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls


Stephy, thanks hunny    hope your doing well    xx


AAAIAM, doh! sorry you have to wait another week for your panel meeting, but sounds like you made up for it buying your little beauty some christmas pressie's    xx


Mrs R, yes i love your new ticker too, very nice!    xx


FM, gosh your brave going swimming in this weather   glad it refreshed you though    xx


Hello to all the other bubble girls, hope your all well   


Love Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

AAA, how frustrating!   looks like you did a lot today though   what did you buy her?   

Have a nice evening all   ,

Future Mummy


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Fm um most of ELC and Toys R Us just wrapped it all up and just about found room for it all hopefully there is a lot of packaging!! She has got walking winnie the pooh as I am a big pooh fan and it made us both giggle um some other educational style toys a jack in the box and it kinda goes on and on. Also brought her a lovely pink body warmer with a pink spotty hoodie inside, then when we went food shopping I lost hubby and found him with a pair of little girl jeans and a t shirt OMG we need a house!


----------



## Cherry Tree

Big Happy Birthday C0nfused for tomorrow sweetie x Hope you have a fantastic day 

xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh thanks Kiki2u for letting us know  xx

 COnfused, hope you have a super day tomorrow!! xxx

AAAIAM, wow your little one is going to be spoilt, i love it!!  xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

C0nfused, happy birthday for tomorrow, hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## C0nfused

Thank you everyone xxx

AAAIAM - Sorry panel was delayed by another week but yay for Christmas shopping!!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Confused Happy Birthday hun have a lovely day xx

PB Um I think she might  be, we were certain we weren't going to go too mad this year as we have no idea what she likes and the whole family have gone crazy!!! I honestly don't know where we are going to put everything!!! I think I might have a day have a major major declutter!!! I can move all my work clothes to my mum's now hooray!! 

Today is my last day at work whoop whoop!!!


----------



## Cherry Tree

AAA aswww enjoy your last day Hun and enjoy spoiling your special princess. Worry about where to put it later   Sorry to hear about the panel meeting though hun   x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Happy Birthday C0nfused   


AAAIAM how frustrating to have panel postponed.  But at least you got to go Christmas shopping for Bubba, what a joy.  When my nephew was 1 I got him a jack in the box and he flipping loved it, Christmas morning he must've popped it up about 400 times.  


Mousky have you got a new job, if you're working from home?  What are you doing?  It's good to hear from you, I hope you have a good time with your family in Rio.  


Glad you like my ticker, I was a bit gutted to lose the "baby's the size of a melon" or whatever one, but we can't use that site anymore.  Still feel slightly ambivalent about tickers if I'm honest, if it bothers anyone just tell me please and it will disappear


----------



## Mrs Rock

One month and 1 day to Christmas so it's Secret Santa time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Those who have joined are:

Mousky

Daxcat

FM

Poppy

Pink Babe

SFT

H&P


I am about to send everyone a PM with the name and address of the person you are sending a gift to.  Gifts should cost no more than £5 and arrive in time for Christmas, though Mousky's a bit earlier as she is off to Rio.  

If you want to join in but haven't PM'd me, you can still send me a PM as if there's a couple of people I will fit you in.  

If you're on the list and don't get a PM from me today, let me know!

Girls, when you get your gift, please don't guess who sent it until after Christmas, as once a few people get it right it means later people can tell who sent theirs without guessing.  And I like the guessing part!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

PMs are done, get shopping girlies!    

Oh and btw I used an online generator for the matches so I hope no one thinks they've got someone hard to buy for


----------



## Happy Mummy

Happy Birthday Confused    , I hope you are having a wonderful day   


AAA   , I can just imagine your DH trying to decide on your little girl's new wardrobe. Awww, so cute   and yes, you need a House   

Mrs Rock thanks for organising Secret Santa, this is quite exciting   


Having a desk lunch   , reading my gossip magazine and drinking a small glass bottle of coca cola. How so not French   


Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Mrs R for organising our secret santa again, im sure santa wont miss you out either!    x


FM, oh i had a naughty glass of coke last night too    x


COnfused, happy birthday hun    x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Well it is official I have now finished work hee hee what a lovely feeling a whole 13 months off work and very soon I will be doing the job I have wanted to do since I started school. We had to write a bit about what we wanted to do when we grew up and I wrote " I want to be a mummy just like my mummy" and I am going to be yeah!

Mrs Rock I have to say I actually prefer your new ticker    Sorry I am been a bah humbug this year but we have got so much going on I don't think I would have been able to do it justice.

Hubby just got back with an indian back later yum


----------



## pinkbabe

aaaiam, wow great stuff, you have finished work!!  bet it all feels even more real now hey  xxx


----------



## C0nfused

Thank you all for the birthday messages xx

AAIAM - Yay!!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Confused hope you had a lovely birthday

PB Thanks hun its weird cause I still can't believe we will very soon have a 1 year old running around in here!! I think it is probably because we have had so much go wrong in the past its my way of protecting myself. If that makes sense. I am going to need to have a day having a major sort out and Bubba's room will need organising so I think once I will start doing that it will fill more real. Job for the start of the week before intros start!  We have pink everywhere now LOL

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend where has the sunshine gone


----------



## pinkbabe

aaaiam, aww that will be nice sorting out your little girls room, how exciting! your house sounds like it looks like candy floss now with all the pink!    xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

PB hee hee don't think you would be far wrong! The only room that hasn't got anything pink is our bedroom, opened the kitchen cupboard the other day for a plate and hubby had rearranged it so her pink plates etc could go in! Bathroom cabinet has a pink toothbrush and toothpaste hee hee Hope she likes pink, I some how don't think she will when she is older!!!!

SFT your Christmas plans sounds lovely and I am sure your 2nd one will be extra special next year will be a really busy one xx

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello girls,

Hope you all had a great week end. 

It really feels like winter is coming now. we had a wonderful time with our friends on Saturday, it was quite a lot of work to cook and prepare for so many people but it was worth it as everyone enjoyed themselves.
We went to bed very late and spent today cleaning the kitchen and relaxing and went for a walk in Hampstead where it was all Christmas fair and lights  and we had a hot chocolate in a pub next to Liam Gallagher his wife and her sister . Everyone was in the christmas spirit so it was great. 

Have a good week all,

Future Mummy


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

FM sounds like a truely lovely weekend. It really is starting to feel like Christmas now 

Have a lovely week everyone feels very weird not going to work nice weird


----------



## kizzymouse

I lost you all!!   


Hope everyone is doing fine xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Wondered where you'd been Kizzy!  

Very cute Mollie pic


----------



## Happy Mummy

AAA, how was your first day not working?   I am sending you lots of    for Wednesday. Not that you need it    

SFT, how nice that your DH is here   , how long is he staying? 

Kizzy, how nice to hear from you    What a nice pic of Mollie   

I wish it was time for Christmas holidays now and then fast forward to long summer days    

Have a nice evening all   

Future Mummy


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks ladies - I love that pic, she looks so sweet  It's a hand knitted all in one suit for wearing in the buggy on cold days


----------



## Happy Mummy

SFT, it must have been so wonderful to see your DH , even if 96 hours is really little   , hurry up 5th January   

For my dinner party, I decided to  cook a lamb curry with Basmati rice . I made an orange cake 2 days before and just kept adding some pressed orange juice to it. There was none left for us to enjoy the next day   
I had some toasted hot nibbles with champagne , or fruit juice , surprisingly enough , everyone wanted champagne   
I did not do any starters, as  I did not want people to feel full before having a main course ! there was also a green salad and some French cheese with some nice bread , and then a bit later the dessert. The wines were French and Australian.
I thought I would have some left overs but nothing!     They were like ogres   
We really had a great time   .

I haven't watched Australia Masterchef, but it is one of my MIL 's favorite program.

I hope Doodles feels better soon   

Future Mummy


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

FM yummy sounds lovely. Thanks I am really nervous about tomorrow t is going to be such a long day as we aren't on until 315 thankfully I had already got a busy pamper morning having my eyebrows waxed at 9 then hair cut and highlights done at 10 poor hubby probably won't have any nails left by the time I get home for a quick change and then off we will go   

SFT oh hun that was such a short visit but must have been lovely. Are you getting a lovely bump yet?? Home Doodles feels better soon bless her xx

Kizzy that is a seriously cute pic and i can't believe how quickly she is growing up I bet you have some lovely plans for Christmas xx

PB hope you are ok xx

Mousky how are you and mr y xx

Hope everyone is ok, what a horrible horrible day xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted for ages, can't sit at my desk for too long now as my back & backside are getting a bit sore!

AAAIAM - good luck tomorrow hun - a pamper day sounds like a very good distraction, you'll have to take DH with you  Do you have a date for LO to come home? Hope you can relax and put your feet up a bit before it gets manic 

FM - wow that dinner party sounded yum, very impressed you cooked for so many people. I've been inundated with people popping around with cakes, will have to send you some of mine 

Kizzy - hiya hun - gorgeous pic of Mollie bless her - she looks so cute in that outfit!

SFT - so lovely you got to see DH but sorry it was for such a short space of time 

Confused - hope you had a lovely birthday - did you do anything to celebrate? Great news you have your scans in Chelt - are you local or do you have to travel in? The staff are all lovely.

Mousky - how lovely going to Rio for Xmas - have a fabulous time, a change of scenery and catching up with some good friends sounds bliss!

Mrs R - thanks for sorting out the secret santas! I've done my shopping 

Pinkbabe - how are you feeling hun - have you had any symptoms yet? When's your next scan?

Stephy - wow not long til your little princess arrives  Let us know how you're doing, its reassuring to know the hosp are keeping a close eye on you 

DHC - hope you're ok hun

Dax - how are you & Mattie? Bet you're looking forward to his first christmas - very exciting!

H&P - hope you & your LO are doing really well - no doubt he's keeping you very busy! 

Kiki -  

Still got a few things to sort out around the house - not sure if everything will get done but its def an improvement  Got to finish my xmas cards & wrapping this week. Seeing cons on Thurs to get a date booked - hoping it will be in the week of 12th Dec so not long to go 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Wow Poppy not long to go now -    When you say cons is booking you a date is that for induction or c section?   


AAAIAM - having just a simple family Christmas - be lovely to be three of us this year - I am sure you feel the same   


Hello to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls


Kizzy, welcome back hun, Mollie is looking as cute as ever!    xx


FM, yum yum! you always make me feel hungry when you post about your scrumptious food    xx


aaaiam, hope you enjoyed your pamper!   good luck tomorrow hun    xx


Poppy, omg where did that time go!!    not long now hun, are you nervous?    i have been having alot of nausea, and ive gone off all sorts of stuff    but all good symptoms so i can't complain, next scan is my NHS one on 20/12/11    xx


SFT, hope you enjoyed yout time with DH although only for a short time, it must be really hard for you a Doodles being without him    xx


Hope everyone else is doing well   


Love Karen xx


----------



## poppy40

Kizzy - I'm having a C-section as ended up with an emerg one with DS and I've had a lot of tachycardia with this preg. 

Pinkbabe - have you got any cravings? I was a carbaholic and went off veg except I craved tomatoes for some reason! Yes I am a bit nervous as had a few complications the last time. Good luck with your next scan - will be lovely to see LO on the screen just before xmas 

Have a lovely evening everyone. Just had one of my FF pop over for a cup of tea and she bought me some beautiful flowers bless her.   xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning ladies


AAAIAM, good luck today.  Enjoy your pampering and enjoy having your match approved!



SFT, thinking of you today.



PB, nausea is reassuring and horrible at the same time, isn't it?  I went off chocolate until about 16 weeks, which was disturbing as I am a chocolate fiend normally and have had to have some every day for about 30 years!  I like it again now though.  Also have gone mad for eggs, I must eat about 15 eggs a week, egg sandwich is my favourite food and I usually have one for my 2nd breakfast each day   .



Am having a lot of bother with stiff pelvis.  Due to it rotating as ligaments are soft I'm told.  Makes me stagger about and walking not that easy   .    Seeing physio today, hope she can untwist me.  But as I am the size of the titanic she has her work cut out poor woman.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Thanks everyone I am really nervous today just want to get it over and done with and then we can truely get excited about meeting her next week!  My Bro and SIL brought us a bag of pressies last night was lovely I feel so strange nice strange opening things for our little girl I have always been the person giving pressies like that and i can't help feeling like someone might still say no its been a dream don't be daft!! I know its totally stupid but guess its because of everything we have been through to get to this point. xx

Mrs Rock hope physio can sort you out and get your port and starboard the right way round, will have to give you a new name Mrs Titanic bless ya it is all lovely baby xx

PB hope the sickness doesn't last too long not long now until your scan   

Poppy Bubba should come home on the 15th December just over 2 weeks and she will be here yeah!!! We start meeting her next Thursday and then have everyday for that week with her so will be good, we both can't wait until the 10 and 11th Dec as we get to take her out and then from the Monday she will be coming home everyday until the Thursday when she will be here to stay!! Fingers crossed

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

AAA good luck for today hunni      

Mrs Rock hope the physio can help today hun   

xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls


Mrs R, how did you get on at Physio? Is your pelvis any better, or will it take a coupe of visits?    Funny i have been eating alot of eggs, love egg sandwiches    x


Poppy, Yeah im not liking veg at the moment, and i have a naughty craving for mcchicken sandwiches    in fact i had one tonight for tea!    x


aaaiam, not long to go now for cuddles from your little one      x


Hope everyone else is doing well   


Karen xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Well it is official (pending the decision maker) they said YES our bubba is a perfect match and fingers and toes crossed all the paper work gets done on time and introductions will start on 8th Dec and if all  goes well our beautiful daughter will be coming home to make her mummy and daddy the proudest parents in the world on the 15th. I am not gonna lie the pannel was hard they asked loads of questions this time but they were all lovely and said YES So so happy.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the egg sandwiches xx


----------



## pinkbabe

aaaiam, fantastic news hun!!! xxx


----------



## poppy40

AAAIAM - fantastic news so excited for you  

PB - im another one with egg mayo cravings. Oh dear ive opened the second tin of xmas chocs 

Mrs r - hope physio helped today

Xx


----------



## pinkbabe

go for it Poppy!    xx


----------



## kizzymouse

That's brilliant news AAAIAM -    


I know you can't tell us her name - but do you like the name she was given at birth or are you allowed to change it? ( sorry for silly question I've just always wondered that!    )


Poppy - at least you will know what to expect this time    I was a wuss in theatre    even though it wasn't an emergency really more of a last resort lol - I didn't like the feeling of my legs going numb lol   


Karen - just go with what baby wants - they do seem to know best lol    Good you haven't had any MS yet - it is horrid   


Hugs to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Thanks girls  I still can't really believe it, I have hung her dressing gown in the bathroom now looks well cute, its white with a mouse face on the hood and a pink crown really sweet. 

Kizzy we wouldn't have chosen the name ourselves as is very similar to my niece but we aren't allowed to change it. To be honest I don't think we would want to as it is her and is the only thing that has been the same since she was born. We are going to add a middle name as she was born on hubby's nan's birthday and as his dad died this year it just feels right.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Well done AAAIAM, really happy for you   Hope they get their fingers out with the paper work.  Adding a middle name is a really nice idea I think. 

Well so it seems I have SPD.  Have heard of it but didn't realise that's what this is.  Physio has helped a bit but she says probably not possible to make the pain go away until after the birth.  Ho hum   .  Worried now about my xmas market trip to Belgium in 2 weeks.  As if walking doesn't get better we won't be going   .  I know it'll all be worth it, just feeling a bit peeved.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mrs Rock hun that is pants so sorry xx


----------



## kizzymouse

AAINAM - aww that's nice about adding the middle name and that's what I thought about the name - you wouldn't change it   


Mrs Rock - sorry to hear you have SPD, I was lucky to avoid that, just had sore hips. IS it only phsyio you can have for that?


----------



## Happy Mummy

AAA, Fantastic! Congratulations


----------



## pinkbabe

Mrs R, dosen't sound good! could i ask what SPD is?    sorry for being ignorant    is it some sort of pelvic displacement?? xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

It's where the ligaments which hold the pelvis soften due to pg hormones and the pelvis moves in a way it shouldn't.  Flipping hurts.  Yes only physio helps apparently but once hormones back to normal pelvis shoudl be too.  Ah well, I've coped with worse!  


Anyhoo AAA I think we need a picture, can we see Bubba's room or something like that?  Want to see the pink and green.  I understand if that's not allowed though.


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh god! as if you haven't got enough pain to be coping with, pebbles owes you plenty of cuddles when she  arrives    xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks PB.  Going to stop moaning though now as at least it'll go away and it's all in a good cause.  Apparently some ladies end up having to use crutches so it could be a lot worse!  And perhaps our insurance will cover the cost of the Belgium trip if we can't go.  And if not, well it's a drop in the ocean to what we've already spent really isn't it!

Do you know what I have just done, served up all the vegetables and potatoes for dinner and brought the plates to the table, sat down to take a bite and realised I'd just left the steaks under the grill.  Hubby was looking at his plate and then looking at me and just waiting for me to notice.  I said "What do you mean, you don't want a big plate of veg for dinner?"!


----------



## pinkbabe

Love it Mrs R!    hilarious, classic preggo brain    well take it easy and hope you get some relief hun. Your shopping trip sounds nice, i could imagine it will be really festive xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mrs Rock, I hope you feel better soon and the physio helps   where about in Belgium is the trip?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks FM.  We have booked a nice hotel in Ghent, and from there we were going to go to the xmas markets in Bruges and Antwerp as well.  I do love a Christmas market!


Am ust catching up wth "Don't Tell the Bride" and oooh the place where my sister got married is on!  Looks good too


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mrs Rock This sounds like a wonderful trip  If you are making the trip and find some extra time, I would advise you to also visit Brussels. Beautiful, the Grand Place and Place St Catherine have Christmas markets and the Grand Place has a light show at night.

Mousky did you go and see it last year? , or this year? I think it just started ?

I haven't been for so many years ( I was a student ) and I remember finding the Grand place so nice . 
I just googled it and found this 2010 video






Future Mummy


----------



## daxcat

Aaa-  wonderful news. You"ll be a fab mummy. 

MrsR-  i had spd and your midwife can refer.you to your hospitals physios dept for a belt and. Crutches.  Xxxx


----------



## Mousky

Hello pretty ladies,

AAAIAM - absolutely fantastic!    I'm very happy to hear you'll be meeting your little one next week and that she'll be home right after!   


SFT - good to hear your DH was around, even if he wasn't allowed to stay for too long    and that he'll be back in Jan for another 'visit'    Yes, we'll be online in Rio. DH's CTO would have never allowed him to go otherwise. We have a deal with the cable company so we don't have to pay fees everytime the connect/disconnect the cable in our apartment   


MrsR- I hope you're feeling better and really hope you can travel    Too bad I won't be able to meet you    I love Gent and could never understand the hype of Brugge - have you seen In Brugges? I think it's hilarious!     - when Gent feels much nicer to me and less crowded. I was in Antwerp last night and it felt just weird to see those Xmas lights when it's not yet cold!   The same with the Xmas market a few blocks from us, it feels wrong with this temperature   


FM - Your mother's famous orange cake recipe?    We might be going to the Grand Place this weekend, we went years ago before moving here. Mind you we never go downtown! We absolutely love the area where we live in, it's so nice but I just can't do downtown Brussels or any other downtown for that matter    


PB - you naughty girl!    I hope you're not feeling too sick   


Poppy - wow, already booked for next weekend?    I hope it will go smoothly with nothing to worry about. So sweet that you'll be meeting your LO so soon, can't wait!    btw, Brazilians love a c-section!    Yes, I know it's a major surgery and probably not always necessary but it's very safe these days, isn't it? At least this time you know what it's gonna be like    


Shelley - how's your little guy doing?   


Kizzy - what a lovely pic from Mollie   


H&P - how are you and Lucas doing?   


Stephy, Smile, Confused, Kiki, hope I'm not forgetting anyone else -   


Maybe it's the lack of real winter but I'm so not in the mood for the holidays this year    
So I'm glad we've finished our Xmas/SinterKlaas (Dutch Xmas) shopping last weekend before it all gets crazy.
We're joining DH's family in NL this weekend for an early 'Sint' celebration as we wouldn't make it on a Monday and well, I wish I didn't have to   
I'll try to make a corn bread and a raw vegan cheesecake and DH is cooking a winter dish with his mother for us.
Of course, I cannot have sugar, so no alcohol    I hope I find some happy pills somewhere   


Then, we'll have some serious packing to do next week before we leave to Rio and there's MrY vet paperwork to be done so he can fly with us.
It looks like we'll be paying a nice fare for his "ticket' this time around    Still, I wish he could get airmiles since he flies more often (and longer) than most people I know and a nice discount for his next trips would come handy!   


  to all!


----------



## Mousky

I wanted to share this with you  
I was just reading the newspapers and found this pic of the sunrise behind the Sugar Loaf.
This is just down the street where we live - mega busy/chaotic  - and the lights you see under the hill are of a lovely neighborhood where my mother used to live when she met my father  I say I began in this place  
My sister taught me to drive there and I always go by when I'm feeling down or just want some quiet time, it has a beautiful view of the city. 
DH became very keen on this area as well.
I guess now I feel like going back


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Kizzy - I don't like the bit when it feels like your brain is freezing  My cons has offered me a general this time if I wanted it, very tempting but its a more risky op and I don't think the pain can be controlled as well afterwards plus DH wouldn't be allowed to be there. I'm trying not to think about it but will no doubt be v nervous on the day!

AAAIAM - ah bless bet you can't wait now - will you be allowed to tell us the middle name(s) you give her?

Mrs R - oh no your poor thing hun, its not what you need on top of your back problems . How often did they say you should have physio on it? Could you manage with crutches if you had to? I've had to canx 2 holidays when I was preg and have managed to get all the money back on my ins but hopefully you will still be able to go - it sounds lovely!

Mousky - IKWYM about it not feeling Xmassy, its very weird this mild weather but you never know by Xmas we'll probably be snowed in  We had too much snow last xmas and was too dangerous to go anywhere except by sledge  I can't believe Mr Y can't have his own frequent flier card bless him! Good luck with the celebrations and packing - not long til you go - yippee!

Thanks so much to however bought my secret santa pressie     It's just gorgeous and DS has taken a major shine to it - I found him snuggled up in bed with it last night so think I'm going to have to get him one of his own 

PS - Mousky - just saw the pic, wow how beautiful, I want to go now! x

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## H&amp;P

sorry for being AWOL, our LO is a handful and has quite bad colic so lots of cuddles need to ease his discomfort

Mrs R - really hope the SPD is kept under control, I know someone who ended up in wheelchair as hers got so bad.   

AAAIAM - So pleased to read your updates and that in no time at all your LO will be home with you, what an amazing Xmas you are going to have.

Mousky - amazing photo of an amazing place

Poppy - what was your pressie sounds really nice?

I had egg mayo cravings too, ate loads of sandwiches for lunch with it on, my other craving was milkshakes (though not sure if that would have been the case in this weather)

PB - when's your next scan? all going OK?

Poppy - Dh won't buy any of the tins of chocs yet as he knows with me being at home they wouldn't last until Xmas   

Love and hugs to all, think it might be tree putting up day tomorrow, though not sure where we are going to put it as L's changing table is in the place it normally goes


----------



## Cherry Tree

AAA fantastic news hun, so pleased it went well. Let the countdown begin until the 8th. It will be here before you know it and you will finally meet your little princess. So exciting   


xx


----------



## poppy40

H&P - ahh bless him colic is horrible . DS suffered with it too and I took him for a few sessions with a cranial osteopath which helped (sometimes if they've had a bit of a difficult/traumatic birth it can help with straightening out their spine, neck, head etc which apparently helps with digestion) and I also used colief drops which I got on prescription in the end as we were going through a lot of bottles and its pretty expensive. Hope he feels better soon 

Ha ha good plan with the chocs - me & DS managed to get through a tin a while ago and the second tin has been sitting there with me staring at it for the last month and I finally succumbed! There's also a third tin....ekkk! 

We are doing tree & Santa visit over the weekend - can't wait!

Had a scan & saw cons today. LO is already measuring 7lbs and they booked me in for my CS on the 15th so 2 weeks today which is the same day that buba comes home to AAAIAM   xxx


----------



## poppy40

Am I allowed to say what my secret   pressie was?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oooh secret santa yes!! Just don't guess who it was from yet <wags finger>

Yay for the 15th!


----------



## Mrs Rock

I can never wait for anything either, DH has to take my pressies to the office and leave them there til Christmas Eve.  He's also taken the xmas biccies now    


Ladies thank you for all the advice about the spd.  Meant to be going to Brighton this weekend with the in laws so DH and FIL can go to a football match and MIL and I were going to go shopping and explore, looks like I'll be staying behind.  Oh well, it'll give me a chance to put up all the Christmas decorations for when they get back.  I've had my wreath for the front door for about 3 weeks now and been dying to put it up!  The rest is in the loft so going to send DH up to get it all   


Dax I wonder why physio didn't mention a support belt, maybe she thinks I'm not bad enough for that.  I googled it and sounds like it might really help.  Will ask midwife next Weds when I see her.


FM thanks for the link, looks so pretty!  


Mousky I prefer Ghent too, although don't know Bruges so well as have only been for an afternoon before.  But Ghent is lovely, some history and culture, pretty river, manageable town centre, I don't need much more for a lovely long weekend.  Looking forward to seeing it in the festive season (I hope!).  I'm glad you're looking forward to going to Rio now   .  I'd have liked to see the family this Christmas, I invited my parents to stay but they declined - they don't want to leave the dogs!!!  I said to bring the dogs but they say it's too long a journey in the car for them - if only they knew about Mr Yorkie's epic trips!  Although I suspect Mr Y is probably a lot better behaved.  My parents have a springer spaniel and a miniature schnauzer and they are full of energy and would probably bark non-stop for 3 hours down the motorway.  


AAA - I am loving the thought of your daughter's dressing gown on the bathroom door   .  Looking forward to hearing how it goes next week.


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls,


Oooh Poppy what was your secret santa??   OMG!! 15th will soon be here hun   you will be just fine   x


H&P, hope your lo is feeling a little better    our next scan is 20th dec, cant wait, want to see them again    we are putting our tree up tomorrow too x


Mousky, that picture is just lovely! enjoy your celebrations hun, Poor MR Y not being able to have his own  
frequent flyer card   x

Mrs R, hope you haven't been in too much discomfort today    x 


Hope everyone else is doing well   


AFM, i bought my secret santa today so id better get posting hadn't i   


Karen xx


----------



## lil stephy

poppy yeah glad to c u got ur section date  dont worry i got mine booked for the 9th and to b honest im a lil scared lol but im sure all will b fine good luck n cant wait to hear ur news xx

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh wow Stephy, not long for you now either,  you will do just fine, can't wait to hear your news    xxx


----------



## poppy40

Well I have a good excuse for opening mine early as it came direct from Amazon and as I'm doing all my shopping online at the mo I thought it was one of the things I had bought  Its a bit embarrassing as one of the couriers has been delivering stuff every day this week so far 

My fabulous present was a hottie gorilla with one of those lovely lavender scented wheatpacks inside which you heat up to keep you warm. I love the smell of lavender so its perfect and I can tell where DS has put it by sniffing it out  He's got it in the lounge at the moment so it can watch him playing on the wii 

Stephy - good luck for the 9th - you'll be absolutely fine. I'm only worried about mine because of my tachycardia - tbh most of the Drs and Consultants I've met including a few who are friends prefer to have C-sections for their own babies 

Mrs R - ha ha can't believe DH has to resort to those measures to hide your pressies  I have actually ended up buying my own xmas pressies from DH (just for a change ) as he never gets around to buying things in time and resorts to spending far to much money on something too extravagant at the last minute and I'd rather get something I need. 

PB - so my pressie wasn't from you then?   

Have a lovely evening everyone  xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck ladies - Stephy and Poppy - your LO's will be here soon how exciting. I can't believe how quickly this year has gone - doesn't seem that long since Mollie was a tiny baby just sleeping and feeding.....now she is a little minx crawling, standing, laughing,talking her own little language and just being her!!! - she is growing up so fast!!   




H&P sorry to hear your LO has colic    Apart from that are you loving being a new Mum?   


Mousky, that pic is gorgeous   


Karen, how are you? Any symptoms?   


Hugs to everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls


Poppy, ahhh i could have been just asking what you got to make it look good, now that's got you thinking hasn't it      x


Kizzy, im getting nauseous on and off, and quite hormonal, i was even crying at a wild life programme the other day because an elephant got lost from its family and was walking the opposite way with no water, and they were saying he would almost certainly die walking this way!     x


Hello to everyone else too    


AFM, we have put up our tree this afternoon, and it  looks bloomin' gorg! we have gone with purple and silver this year as we decorated the lounge with similar colours in the summer    Feel all festive now       


Love Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Your tree sounds lovely PB.  I think ours will have to wait until next weekend but will get the other decorations up tomorrow whilst DH is in Brighton.  Going to have to work tomorrow too (at home) as I came home sick at lunchtime today.  Was so painful to walk and had just had enough!  So will catch up what I can tomorrow.  Have got a note for 2 weeks from GP which says "SPD currently makes travel to and from home difficult.  ?work at home".  Not sure if this will enough to persuade work to let me do all my work from home for next 2 weeks.  Getting Dr to write even that much was like trying to get blood out of a stone!


----------



## poppy40

PB - ahaha double bluff eh?   Ohh tree sounds fab - can't wait to put up ours tomorrow, DS has got his own fibre optic one which is just as well with the amount of new decs the grandparents have bought him this yr and we're also getting a real one for the lounge! I'm with you on the hormones, have just sent a rather strongly worded email to one of my work suppliers who seems to have conveniently 'forgotten' rather a lot of things which were agreed on a few months ago - idiots  . I have email evidence so can't wait to see what they come back with  

Mrs R - oh no hun that sounds really painful . Does it hurt when you're just sitting down at your desk as well or when you're moving about? I don't think your work have much choice tbh as I'm sure you could just get a sick note to be off completely if you needed one.

Kizzy - ahh Mollie sounds so cute bless her - have you got her any little Xmas outfits? 

Well I have finally cleared up all my work bits and pieces and sorted out all the paperwork that my accountant needs to do my tax return - yippee! Have stupidly offered to help out DH with his tax stuff - have a horrible feeling that all his invoices and receipts for an entire year are probably stuffed in a carrier bag so I will no doubt be regretting it by next week 

Have a lovely weekend everyone  xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Poppy I am getting her a santa dress and hat to wear on Christmas Day


----------



## HippyChicky

poppy, let me know if you need any advice re your hubby accounts, I can give you some virtual help (i'm an qualified by experience accountant). So glad you have a dat for c section as well xx

Stephy, so glad you have a date as well.

AAAIAM ~ not long now


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

OMG what a bunch of chatterboxes at the moment, couldn't get on yesterday as computer decidied to have a hissy and so much going on.

Poppy looks like the 15th is going to be an extra special day for us both, hope it all goes well xx

Steph not long now hun next week you will have your princess with you xx

PB your tree sounds lovely, hee hee we have just got our decs from mums but won't be doing anything until Bubba is home as we won't to do the tree buying and decorating while she is here  

Mousky I have this image of Mr Y in first class as a little treat from the air line for all the miles he does, that picture is amazing I bet it made you well and truely ready to go back, Have a lovely lovely time xx

Kizzy aw how cute can't wait to see the pic xx

Mrs Rock hope it settles down soon hun and you feel a bit better take care xx

DHC thanks hun we are so excited hope you are ok. 

Hope everyone else is ok and sorry if i have missed anyone xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

very busy thread!   

Poppy and AAA, the 15th is going to be a great day   

Pinkbabe, I can't believe your tree is up already!   I love Christmas trees but as we are going away we are not putting one up, but my mum will buy one closer to the day.

Mrs Rock, I hope the week end helps you to feel a bit better    

Mousky, what a nice photo! and such a romantic story about this place   
How is mr Y, any other photo of His Royal Highness?  He should definetely get air miles! does he get a small meal at least?   

hello to everyone else,

I hope you have all a great week end, no specific plan this week end , just relaxing and writing our Christmas cards. 

Future Mummy


----------



## poppy40

DHC - ahh thanks hun, you're a star! I'm hoping it will just be a case of sorting through god knows how many bits of paper & working out his expenses of which I'm sure there are carrier bags full as he travels quite a bit and has also set up another business alongside his consultancy work. It's definitely all being sent to my accountant to do the actual return!

Have a lovely weekend everyone - cards are written so doing tree this pm & watching the rugby  xx


----------



## HippyChicky

It's so cold today.........bbbrrrrr.

Think I'll give the house a good tidy up today, then maybe do some of my crafty bits and bobs. Better get my xmas cards written as well.


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls


Dippy, ooh yes think i may get my cards down shortly and start writing, its a mammoth job in itself isn't it    x


Mrs R, aww im sorry you had to come home form work sick, you must be in much discomfort for it to be getting you down   GP's can be insensitive sometimes can't they    they should pay more attention to the ones that ask for sick notes all the time! x


Poppy, hope your strong email did the trick hun, arn't hormonal women just the best hey!    x


FM, i think were all planning on the xmas card writing today    x


aaaiam, 12 days to go!!   x


Kizzy, i bet Mollie will look the bees knees on christmas day in that outfit    x


Hope everyone else is well   


Love Karen xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

PB thanks hope you got the cards written, I have to confess I did ours ages ago as I hate that job but was actually nice this year as the cards are from the 3 of us!!

DHC certainly a lot colder than it has been, haven't been out today as had major clean on the cards today, and a lot of furniture moving out and around to give Bubba more space.

FM hope you have  alovely weekend anything nice planned, when do you go to your mum's again?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello all

Well I have failed to put any decorations up yet except for the wreath on the door yesterday.  I had to go and check it was still up this morning as I am not known for my practical skills.....it was though   .  Decorations are still in the loft as DH and FIL are busy putting together Pebble's furniture.....no swearing yet from upstairs which must be a good sign!  I did wrap some pressies to be sent to family in USA and got my work done from Friday though so I feel better about coming home sick.  

Kizzy be sure to post a pic of Mollie in the Santa dress.  


DHC what did you make yesterday then?  


Poppy are you officially finished with your work now?  


Just back from seeing midwife as I rang about the SPD so they have measured me for a support belt and I should get it this week.  It was good of her to see me at the weekend.  It only aches mildly when I'm sitting down but walking anywhere is really painful, as is turning over in bed.  I was awake from 2.30am this morning, tho I think part of that was Pebble kicking the life out of me as well as the SPD.  I don't mind the kicking at least   .  Can't wait to get this belt, I really hope it helps as at the moment I can't really walk for longer than about 5 mins.  I think if work make any objection to me working at home full time I will just go off sick, as that journey is out of the question right now.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mrs Rock that was good of your midwife hope the belt helps hun. Does the nursery look lovely with the furniture in.

Just wanted to say I am not ignoring requests for pics and names etc I am just worried about saying or doing anything I know it is silly but thats me.


----------



## C0nfused

aaa is a MUMMY said:


> Mrs Rock that was good of your midwife hope the belt helps hun. Does the nursery look lovely with the furniture in.
> 
> Just wanted to say I am not ignoring requests for pics and names etc I am just worried about saying or doing anything I know it is silly but thats me.


We understand AAIAM - i'm sure we would much rather wait and see pictures of you both together xx


----------



## poppy40

DHC - how did you get on with your craft stuff? I wish I was creative in that way but I'm hopeless with anything like that 

Mrs R - sounds very painful hun  Definitely no commuting for you. Hope the belt helps with the pain and discomfort  My back is very sore now, luckily we have a wrought iron bed as I need to use the bars to haul myself over when I turn over in the night - elegant its not! Yay I've finished work except for chasing up money clients owe me 

AAAIAM - don't worry hun, we understand you can't say very much 

PB - I should find out tomorrow if that email did the trick, if not DH will have to ring them as he's taken over that part of my work 

FM - hope you had a lovely relaxing weekend putting your feet up 

Kizzy - I'm looking forward to the pics of Mollie 

Stephy - lots of luck for this week - how exciting! 

Took DS to see Santa today, as well as the Playmobil stuff on his list, he also asked him for £7million  Don't think that wish will be granted somehow 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

poppy LOL would be lovely if that wish was granted! Would make us all think


----------



## poppy40

AAAIAM - Santa said he only had £6million - help!  I'd better get winning the lottery then  xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Poppy that's hilarious, I wonder why £7 million exactly?  

AAAIAM not silly, think I would be exactly the same, with everything going so well you just want to keep it that way don't you.  Nursery looks more like a nursery than a laundry drying room at least, but still full of clutter.  The cot bed is in our bedroom and it is flipping gigantic!!  I know it sounds strange but I was telling DH it makes me nervous to have it there, for some reason the cot actually makes it seem more real than the bump does.


----------



## HippyChicky

I've managed to get a couple of warm winter hats knitted up, can't decide whether or not to keep them for myself or pop them onto ebay. 

AAIAM ~ I understand why you don't want to share your little girls name and pic of her just yet, my BIL and wife kept quiet about their girls for ages.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Thanks everyone

Poppy that is so funny 

Mrs Rock, I remember when we got the cotbed in May and having a total major panic about buying it too early blah blah blah. It will all be fine hun and very soon it will have a little pebble in there cooing up at her mummy and daddy xx

DHC you are so clever I wouldn't know where to start, we were going through some of the stuff we brought ages ago when we started the adoption journey and think I thought i was someone else as i had brought a craft book of things to do in baby's bedroom dah wouldn't look anything like it even if I tried lol. Hope you are ok hun xx

3 more sleeps until we meet our little girl.


----------



## poppy40

DHC - wow am very impressed! the only thing I ever knitted was a scarf for a teddy which was full of holes. My Mum despairs of my practical skills 

Mrs R - not sure where the £7million came from, but he always expects me to win the lottery every time I buy a ticket, if only 

AAAIAM - yay fab - hoping time flies by over the next few days & only 10 sleeps until your little girl comes home - yippee! 

DS has come down with a temp and a virus so hoping he's feeling better tomorrow as its his nativity bless him. He's got a week of 3 plays, xmas lunch and a school panto visit so really hope he gets better very soon or he'll be so disappointed 

Hello to everyone  xx


----------



## C0nfused

DHC - I love knitting but have never knitted a hat! I'm currently knitting socks! 
poppy40 - How are you? I'm off to Oxford again on Monday for DH's SA, ICSI and egg share consent form signing. I havent returned my questionnaire yet so I must fill that in too!
AAIAM - Yay for 3 more sleeps.. I bet thats 3 more non sleeps really!!
Mrs R, Kizzy, Stephy, FM, PB, kiki and anyone I missed  Hope you are all well?
I put my christmas tree up today! 
Jen x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi all,


Poppy, I hope your DS feels better tomorrow   so funny what he asked Santa!   

so late, should be in bed! had to finish some admin for a meeting tomorrow   ,  we did all our Christmas card this week end ( I don't like doing it !) the worse is the post office, so many letters to different parts of the world, once I finish queuing ( for a very long time) it is another wait at the counter. 

Is it me or is everyone fastforwarding Christmas things this year, everyone has bought a tree or will this week end, the Christmas shopping is done , and so on, it is like with the economy not being very good, everyone wants to feel warmth and being cosy at home and start the Christmas spirit. Even though we are not doing a tree , I have put a Father Christmas on a table in the living ( we bought it in the US and still like it, makes the place looks a bit magical   ), and Christmas socks on a couple of doors, and some Christmas decoration in a large decorative plate. 
We also have some christmas CDs which we listened to this week end , while writing our cards   I am just missing the marchmallows to put in our hot chocolate and for grilling. Next week end!   

2 weeks and 2 days before flying   , I really hope the weather stays fine, no snow, no fog, no strikes! 

Have a good day all tomorrow ,

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Christmas socks on doors FM?  Am having visions of the door handle being kept cosy by being covered with a sock with a robin on it   


I've not done much about Christmas yet, though the parcels to family abroad went in the post today.  You are right about the queue in the post office!  Had my 1st Christmas card today addressed to "Mr and Mrs (husband's initial) (husband's surname)"  I have never changed my name so it drives me insane.  It is always my family that do it as well.  And as for the husband's initial bit, I know it is traditional, but that is even worse as far as I'm concerned.  I've explained to everyone that I still have the same name I always had, and always will have!  But my aunties just don't seem to be able to get their heads round it   


Jen - good luck with your appointment




AAAIAM - thanks   





Poppy, I hope DS is better for his nativity today.  Will you cry when you see him?  When the lottery first started  I always used to think I'd win it    Remember that slogan "It could be you"?  Well I thought, "of course it could, why wouldn't it be me?"  After playing it about 10 times I was disgusted at not winning so I stopped bothering, that was about 15 years ago and have never played since!


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Confused - good luck with your appt at OFU hun - hopefully that will be the last one before your EC. Do you know when you're likely to be cycling?

FM - ahh sounds lovely & christmassy, we've been playing our christmas music too. Nightmare re the PO queues, I sent DH on Saturday with a ton of stuff  Keeping everything crossed for some good weather for your trip - how long are you away for?

Mrs R - don't you love it when people insist on doing that. I always get people spelling my name wrong and pretty much implying I don't know how to pronounce my own surname even if I've corrected them for years  I've bought rather a lot of lottery tix this year and haven't even won a tenner!

DS is still poorly bless him - mainly a temp so hoping it may be a head cold rather than anything else. DH had to go up the school this morning to tell them he isn't well and to see if it was ok if we kept him at home until the play and then dose him up so he can do it and then bring him home afterwards as he didn't want to miss it. He said DS's teacher's face fell when he said DS was ill as she didn't reckon they could go ahead without him as they are all so little (they've got 150 people going to each performance  ). They've got 2 performances tomorrow too so we may have to do the same thing unless he's really not well enough to do it - nightmare timing. Going to try not to cry, will probably be more worried that he's ok. My friend's DD struggled in for her nativity when she was ill (she was Mary) and then threw up all over the stage in the middle of it so fingers crossed he'll be ok!

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ah Poppy I hope he's ok to do it.  When I was about 7 I was the narrator for the school nativity play and I remember going on stage in the afternoon after I'd had a general anaesthetic at the dentist that morning!  I didn't think anything of it at that age - not sure I'd be doing that now!!  Hopefully the excitement will get him through it


----------



## Happy Mummy

Poppy, I hope your DS is better very quickly 



Mrs Rock said:


> Christmas socks on doors FM? Am having visions of the door handle being kept cosy by being covered with a sock with a robin on it


   I meant Christmas stockings!  I knew there was a better word, but just could not remember it!

AAA, "only" 2 more sleeps  

Have a nice evening all 

Future Mummy


----------



## C0nfused

Poppy40 it wont be my last appointment as have our genetic testing to be done and trial et/scan as i'm not going to be in the right time of my cycle for them to do it on Monday lol!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thank you to my Secret Santa    who has sent me a very pretty necklace which I am currently wearing   .  
Be back later to post a pic!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Poppy hope your little man is ok and well enough to play his part xx

Mrs Rock thats lovely xx

Hope everyone is ok, I am getting a bit stressed we still haven't received the paperwork to confirm it all and I am not officially off work yet and can't do anything until the paperwork arrives!!!!

Hopefully only 1 more sleep


----------



## Mrs Rock

ah finally managed it!


----------



## Mrs Rock

AAAIAM sorry they are taking so long about the paper work. Can your meeting tomorrow still go ahead if it's not done? I'm sure it will get done today though  You know social services, everything last minute with the pressure of work (my Mum is a social worker).

FM Christmas stockings yes of course! I should have realised that DOH but in my defence I wrote that post in the middle of the night and brain was not working sorry

Poppy did DS do the play?

Ladies can anyone suggest a nice hotel/place for a weekend away?

Have reluctantly decided that the travelling to Belgium by train would be too much for me plus I can't walk for more than about 5 mins so probably won't enjoy Christmas markets or be able to sightsee really. Very disappointed







and so is DH.

So instead was wondering about booking a weekend in a nice hotel which we can just drive to, probably spend most of the time in the hotel so nice food and such would be good. I can walk a little bit so if it were in a nice town I could hobble out for dinner or something. Has anyone got any ideas of where to go? Somewhere up to 3 hours drive from London would be best. Thanks for any ideas


----------



## poppy40

Confused - oh no another trip down the A40 for you then  How far from OFU are you? Its a pretty drive but not the quickest in the world!

Mrs R - gorgeous necklace - it looks lovely   Sorry to hear you've got to cancel your trip but as you say it would probably be too much for you at the moment so you wouldn't enjoy it. How about somewhere in the Cotswolds? Its not too far to travel and there are some lovely hotels in the middle of some of the cute villages so nowhere would be far to walk.

AAAIAM - blimey that sounds very stressful, hope it comes through soon  Keeping everything crossed its only one more sleep 

FM -    Christmas socks, I thought it must be a French tradition  

Thanks for all your good wishes for DS , he was all dosed up and did really well yesterday - think he loved dragging the poor boy who was playing the donkey around the stage . We almost didn't get past the school secretary to get into school as she gave us a grilling on what ailments he'd had and if we'd given him Calpol (we said no as we technically hadn't as we'd given him Nurofen ). He's still got a temp but we were told they may have to cancel the 2 shows today if he couldn't be there (no pressure then - anyone would think it's the West End!! ) so he's all dosed up again and his teacher is keeping a close eye on him. There's a cute pic of him in the local paper today so he'll be really chuffed.

Hello to everyone  xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

poppy40 awwww a pic in the paper a little celeb in the making there    glad he made it through the first show and he is feeling much better for the next two   

Mrs Rock   sorry to hear about your cancelled trip hun, hope you find somewhere nice to book    the necklace is very pretty too   

AAA ooo hope you still get to meet your little princess tomorrow hunni    that seems to have come around quickly for me but I bet it hasn't for you. I doubt there will be much sleeping going on in your house tonight    Hope it all goes well and make sure you get on here as soon as you can to tell us how it all went   

Future Mummy you with your socks did make me laugh   

Hello to everyone else and sorry I've not done anymore personals. I woke up this morning full of cold and feel dreadful   

Take care 

xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Poppy wow another celeb in our mists, with your son and Mousky mr y!! Hope he is ok bless him and soon passes. 

Mrs Rock the Salthouse harbour hotel in Ipswich is lovely not too far from the town centre either and close to the cinema. I am sure you will find somewhere really lovely and will be much better for you xx

Kiki2u it has come round all of a sudden the last few weeks have felt like a life time but then its here! Hope you are ok xx

FM hee hee I have to confess I thought it was a french tradition it sounds lovely. We haven't done anything much yet, we have had a santa please stop here stop mat out since the weekend after we heard about Bubba    we are going to wait until the first weekend she is home and go and buy a tree with her and decorate it as a family so she sees the changes can't wait!

Thanks girls, well the postie came and no paperwork think my blood pressure hit the roof!! Rang SW she had received an email yesterday afternoon saying it had all been approved and the paperwork had been sent to us first class recorded!! Still no sign of it however the admin lady rang me and they faxed it over to work so I am officially off now yeah and phew!!! If it hadn't been signed off by a decision maker I think it would have stopped tomorrow happening so was a very stressful morning!!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls   ,

Mrs Rock, nice necklace! It was very funny sweetie when you pictured my socks on door handles   Sorry for using the wrong word, sometimes I tend to do "French-ising" when writing or speaking if I don't know a word or can't remember it   
I would recommend Bath as a nice week end away, lovely city   always my city of choice! otherwise, Oxford and Windsor are also nice to visit?


Kiki, I hope you feel better soon   there seems to be a virus going on, in the tube everyone seems to have caught it. I am "upping" my crushed garlic daily dose in my salad    and Manuka Honey   ( gosh that honey is expensive, but I think it is doing us good) 

AAA, I am thinking of you   glad the paperwork arrived by fax to your workplace . Tomorrow you are going to meet your little one! I hope you can get some sleep Hun   

Pinkbabe how are you ?   

Mousky, not long now before you see your family, have you started packing?   

Poppy, how great that your little one could do the first play , lots of   for tomorrow   

SFT, how are you doing?   

Have a nice evening everyone   


Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls,


FM, loved reading about your socks!!    arn't they awful making fun of you like that    x


Mrs R, loving your necklace    sorry you have had to cancel your trip, it sounded like it would have been nice too   x


Kiki, hope your feeling better soon, its rotten when you feel ill isnt it    x


Jen, hope you get to cycle soon, are you having PGD, or do you mean you are having genetic testing  to see if you have any problems?   x


aaaiam, god luck for tomorrow, i will be thinking of you all     x


Poppy, hope DS is feeling better, bless him struggling on in his play   x


SFT, how are you, little beanies and doodles?   x


Mousky, how are you hun?, not long until your off now   x


Hope everyone else si doing well   


AFM, we have visitors staying from Spain until tomorrow, so its a bit manic here! but all good then out nearly every night for next few nights from tomorrow, god i'm a socialite!!   dont think il keep up!!


Love Karen xx


----------



## HippyChicky

AAAIAM ~ I am so pleased the paperwork has got sorted. I get the feeling you are so excited you won't get any sleep tonight. I hope tomorrow is the most magical day for you and you hubby xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good luck tomorrow AAAIAM!


----------



## daxcat

Enjoy every minute AAAIAM. Good Luck. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## H&amp;P

Aaaiam - thinking of you today, list of love and hugs.

Thank you so much to my secret Santa my lovely necklace arrived yesterday.


----------



## poppy40

AAAIAM - lots of luck for a fabulous day   xx


----------



## Mousky

AAAIAM - I'm dying to hear about your special day    


Poppy - how's it going with your DS? Has he managed to perform?    I hope the paparazzi aren't driving him insane    and how about you? you must be counting the days for your LO's arrival. Can't wait to hear your news   


PB - I'm sure you'll enjoy your visitors    How are you feeling? Are you already showing?   


MrsR - sorry to hear you're struggling so much with this nasty spd   have you decided where to go for the weekend? Too bad your parents couldn't make it for Xmas with you. My mother's bichon frisee absolutely hates travelling, I guess she gets car sick and makes sure everyone else in the car has a terrible time    Mr Y was 'trained' since he was a puppy to be carried in bags so he can usually handle (car/train/plane and boats!  ) travelling rather well   


DHC - how are you? I agree with the others, you sound really crafty    Did you keep the hats to yourself?   


SFT - how about you? will you be finding out the gender of your LOs?   


FM - I understand the language mix ups    Do you speak French your DH? DH and I speak a mix of Portuguese, Flemish(I don't speak Dutch   ) and English plus some French with the 'locals'. We have "bastardized" them all, it's awful but we like it    Btw, are french Noel traditions similar to the British ones?   


Shelley, HP and Kizzy - what are your plans for your LO's first Xmas?   


Jen - do you have dates for your tx? or do you only get them after all the tests/forms are done?   


Kiki, Smile, Stephy -   


Well, Secret Santa    came by just in time before I left to Rio    For some reason MrY knew it was for him and was all excited while I was opening the parcel. I shall post a pic with him and he's sausages. He also loved the biscuits! Thanks SS   


We're almost done with packing. It's always so stressful and finding out that our luggage allowance is no more than ONE piece of 23kg  after having bought loads of things from my family's shopping list didn't help    My mother will be paying for 'her' excess and I'm still hoping that my elite frequent flyer thingy will allow me another piece. Or we'll just have to pay for it    


I guess my next post will be from    Rio    


Lots of


----------



## C0nfused

Hope today went well AAIAM


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello girls   ,

AAA how was your day?   So excited for you !   

Mousky, Mr Y is a very loved little dog   in France we celebrate Christmas in a similar way I think, but the 26th is not a bank holiday and most people celebrate on the 24th in the evening with immediate family and open presents at midnight, except for kids who open theirs on the morning of 25th, and then 25th, lunchtime, is often with relatives again. 
How much extra luggage do you have?   
I do sometimes speak French with DH, especially when we are in France I mostly speak French, but in the UK we often converse in English. 
Have a great trip to Rio   

Have a nice evening everyone   

Future Mummy


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi girls sorry didn't get on yesterday we were shattered when we got home. Our daughter is amazing. She was asleep in her cot when we got there. I was totally blown away and cried such happy tears, she was sleeping on all fours all curled up. She was a bit upset at first but soon came round and she said mum mum    and put her arms up for a cuddle    OMG how amazing mum mum sounds! Her foster carer feels full on works best so we did a fair bit yesterday. She had dad dad chasing round with her on her walker in the afternoon. We gave her her tea and afterwards she took her first 2 steps   and we were there she walked to her mum mum    

Mousky hope you excess fare isn't too massive hun, have a lovely time xx

Hope everyone else is ok will be back when I can xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Aaaiam - sounds like you had an amazing day, she was obviously waiting to take those first steps for you and dh.


----------



## smile 26

AAaiam- sounds like you had the best day i'm so glad things have all worked out for you xoxoxooxoxxox


----------



## Mrs Rock

What  a fantastic day AAAIAMum Mum!                  
So happy for you xxxxx


----------



## popsi

sorry i am a rubbish poster ! but had to say hi to you all xx
AAAIAmum .... OMG what a wonderful message i remember them days so much and how much happiness it brings the first time you see their little faces xxx sounds like she sleeps just the same way our little princess did too  xxx i promise hun you dont think it now but it gets even better ! xxx

much love to everyone i do read daily but posting is hard with an almost 3 year old who is excited for santa and working full time xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Good morning ladies   ,

AAA, how fantastic! and the fact she started walking a bit while you were there is so great    I am so happy for both of you   

have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## poppy40

AAAIAM - ahh how amazing - sounds like you had the best day . Do you get to spend lots more time with your DD next week before she comes home on Thurs?

Popsi - I bet your LO can't wait for Xmas bless!

Smile - how are you doing?

Mrs R - about to PM you 

H&P - hope all is good with you & LO. Has he got any cute Xmas outfits lined up too? 

FM - Your English is immaculate - its actually better than mine  When do you head off to France?

Mousky - yes he did bless him - he loved it, think he enjoyed getting his own back on some of the more 'dominant' kids in his class by bossing them around on the stage ! He was all dosed up on meds to bring his temp down and is fine now thanks. Ha ha no sign of any paparazzi in the bushes   Blimey really hope they allow you an extra piece of luggage foc for all your pressies, you'll also be needing it to bring all your pressies back  Have a fabulous time & let us know how you're getting on 

Stephy - looking forward to hearing your news - lots of luck  

SFT - hope you are all ok   When does DH come back from Afghan for his next visit?

Dax - hope you & Mattie are doing really well

PB - how's the socialising going? You'll be knackered! Make sure you put your feet up when you can 

Kiki - hope you're feeling better hun  I'm pretty much staying in at the mo to avoid catching any last minute viruses 

Hello to Kizzy, DHC & Confused  

Have finally finished wrapping my xmas pressies , got a few smaller jobs to do but pretty much going to try and put my feet for a few days next week. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone  xx


----------



## C0nfused

aaa is a MUMMY said:


> Hi girls sorry didn't get on yesterday we were shattered when we got home. Our daughter is amazing. She was asleep in her cot when we got there. I was totally blown away and cried such happy tears, she was sleeping on all fours all curled up. She was a bit upset at first but soon came round and she said mum mum  and put her arms up for a cuddle  OMG how amazing mum mum sounds! Her foster carer feels full on works best so we did a fair bit yesterday. She had dad dad chasing round with her on her walker in the afternoon. We gave her her tea and afterwards she took her first 2 steps  and we were there she walked to her mum mum
> 
> Mousky hope you excess fare isn't too massive hun, have a lovely time xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok will be back when I can xx


OMG how amazing to witness her first steps! xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

AAA sounds like an amazing day, how wonderful that you got to witness such a special milestone    So pleased it went so well hun. x

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

xx


----------



## HippyChicky

SFT ~ I have piccies of some of my hats on ** (feel free to add me ~ pm me for linky). Going to have a quiet xmas at home, just me and hubby, not going to make a fuss but he wants it to be special after what we've been through. Promise me you'll take it easy, so sorry that you've been ill and that's it's caused some worries xx

AAAIAM ~ how sweet that your princess took her first steps for you and your hubby


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning girls


aaaiam, oh wow!!! you made me cry      although happy tears      what a wonderful experience for you and DH.......just lovely    xx


SFT, oh no, you poor thing, i hope you and the twins are ok now, you must have been beside yourself with worry, bless you, and it must bring home even more how you and Doodles miss DH     take it easy and put your feet up hunny   xx


Hello to everyone else too, hope you are all well and enjoying your weekend   


AFM, just wanted to pop on and thank you for my luxurious secret santa's   ........i got two pressies, how lucky am i   i will have to get guessing now won't i    I got a devine little aromatherapy set in a nice tin with scented candles, incense sticks and tiny pillows (orange and lavender), cant stop opening the tin and smelling it!    I also got a Kings and Queens showergel set with lots of lovely flavours like mango and honey, yum yum, il have to try not to eat them    Thanks girls, so kind!!!     


Karen xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi sorry this is gonna be a me post again as not sure how much time I will have. Our daughter is sleeping in her cot in her new home    She came home yesterday for a few hours and we then took her back did tea, bath and bed and then were there for 7 this morning to do getting up, breakfast and then we have brought her home. It is lovely seeing her asleep in her cot it has been in need of someone in there for a good few months now. The whole experience is just amazing, my heart is in bits for the foster carers as she is coming to us for more and more and they love her so much. coming home day on Wednesday is gonna be a really emotional one but all worth it!

Back when we are in more of a routine xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

PB, you send two....you get two    enjoy



SFT am very glad to hear things are looking up, I have been worrying about you   



AAA thank you for the hotel idea, it looks really nice.  I just read your last post out to hubby and we both welled up.  Sounds like it is going so well   .  It must be really hard for the foster carer, but underneath they will be happy she is going to her forever family and has such lovely parents to take care of her  



Well the SPD pain is a bit less cos I am basically doing nothing.  The past few days I have got out of the house for a 10 min hobble around once a day and that is it.  Never spent so much time on the sofa in my life   .  This morning I have been to the swimming pool though.  I don't know if I've explained before but the chronic nerve pain in my legs means for some reason that they are very sensitive to the sensation of being immersed in water and for about a year I could not even have a bath, only showers, as it made the pain flare up.  Anyway lately I have been building up time in the bath very slowly like they taught me at the pain clinic and can now do 15 mins - bliss   .  So decided it was time to try the pool as it might help the SPD a bit.  I just walked in the water for 7 minutes and my pelvis did feel better and so far no reaction from the nerves in legs woo hoo!  Feeling pretty chuffed.  Although I think the ladies sedately breast stroking up and down and keeping their hair dry could have done without having to go around me


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh Mrs R you are naughty!!      


The build up of the immersion in water sounds like its working for you, thats great news! you wouldn't think something so simple would work would you, it just shows you    hope it brings you some lasting relief xx


aaaiam, how exciting!    xx


----------



## kizzymouse

AAAIAM - that is so lovely, I always well up when I read about your precious   


Seeing Mollie sleep always makes me emotional, they just look even more precious and innocent in sleep   


Big hugs to everyone, sorry don't get so much time now to keep up


----------



## lil stephy

hi ladies to to let u no i became a mummy on friday the 9th dec by planned c section 37wks1day pregnant, to a beautiful lil girl ruby grace stephens at 12:31 in the afternoon weight 4lb14 so tiny yet so perfect  im so in love wiv her xx  will put a pic on wen i get a min x


----------



## poppy40

Stephy - huge congrats on the arrival of your precious DD!          I love the name Ruby  Take care & enjoy every second of your precious bundle  xxx


----------



## smile 26

Stephy, a massive Congrats huni sooooooo happy for you   what a lovely name and such a nice surprise haven't been on for a while and when i read ur news well now i just can't stop crying       
you take care and i look forward to reading your next post once you have a spare 5 mins lol   xox
hope everyone else is fine i've just been so busy my end theses last few weeks, my friend has won DH &I a 4d bonding scan which we are going to on saturday feel sooo lucky bless her we have invited her along felt like the right thing to do so we have now cancelle the one we had booked which saves us a pretty penny and the money can go towards something else for the LO soooo excited roll on 10am saturday lol. i have another week off work this week my last week of annual leave this year i have my mat risk assessment update on the 21st Dec so i hope to have a date in myd by then for my leaving date lol i still can't make my mind up i'm hoping to work as long as poss so i can have more time off with my LO when she is here.
So pleased for you AAIAM such happy news again and what a christmas pressie for you and DH!!!!!
MRS R- sorry to read you have SPD a friend of mine had that and i remember her in agony glad its beginning to ease up a bit   to you where have i been i have missed the secret santa tsk tsk i aim to be here for next year's   
Poppy, kizzimouse, SFT, PB, DHC, KiKi2u, Confused, FM, Popsi, and H&P i hope you are all well sorry if i mised anyone i shall try and catch up this week while i am off inbetween coursework and the man who is fitting the carpet in the baby's room eeekkkkk xox


----------



## kizzymouse

Welcome to the world Ruby - love her name    Enjoy being a Mummy xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

congrats Stephy xx


----------



## C0nfused

Congratulations Stephy x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Congratulations Stephy   I like the names Ruby and Grace   

Future Mummy


----------



## Cherry Tree

Congratulations Stephy xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Congrats Stephy on the birth of Ruby


Poppy - big day for you tomorrow!  All set?   


AAAIAM is today coming home day?


----------



## kizzymouse

I think it's the 15th Mrs Rock  So excited for you AAAIAM


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Poppy good luck tomorrow hope all goes well

Steph massive congratulations to you all xx

Mrs rock pleased you managed to get some relief xx

Well girls I am very pleased and proud to say Bubba came home yesterday to be with her mummy and daddy forever!    we had a review of the introductions at 10 yesterday and the SW and foster carers were all really pleased with how it had gone and to save us driving home last night to come back this morning they decided to do it yesterday!! Was an amazing experience but so so hard Bubba has been living with a family with 2 kids who were home from school. To say good bye to them all was so hard. The main FC appeared with a beautiful arrangement of flowers and said congratulations Mummy well that was me gone totally!! We are seeing him again on Friday and then catching up with them all in the new year! Our little girl is sound asleep in her cot after a day with just us and doing what we wanted to do no social workers or anyone watching us!! This is the most amazing feeling we are so lucky 


Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi lovely ladies 

Stephy,  Ruby Grace is a beautiful name xxx

Poppy,  for tomorrow, hope all goes well, cant wait to hear your news  xxx

aaaiam,   wow, how amazing, bet you and DH are on  enjoy every minute hunny and we want regular updates of course  xxx

Hope everyone else is well 

Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

AAA, this is fabulous!   I am so happy for you   

Poppy, lots of   for tomorrow   

Mrs Rock, I am glad the pain is a bit less   

Future Mummy


----------



## poppy40

Ahh thanks everyone  will try & post tmrw if I can or text Mrs r with news.

AAAIAM - what amazing news so excited for you.

Sorry for quick msg got parents here & need to fit some more food in before nil by mouth 

Xx


----------



## HippyChicky

AAAIAM, i am crying tears of happiness right now for you, you and your dh have finally achieved your dream, your precious baby is home with you both xx Treasure very minute as she'll grow up so quickly.


----------



## HippyChicky

Poppy, wishing you the best of luck tomorrow, I hope everything goes as planned, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Cherry Tree

Poppy good luck for tomorrow Hun x

AAA congratulations on bringing your gorgeous girl home Hun x


----------



## C0nfused

AAIAM  Congratulations on bringing your bubba home 2 days early! Thats fantastic news xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

AAAIAM what lovely news   .  I never doubted for a minute that introductions would go well but with getting her home 2 days early it sounds like it really went brilliantly. Massive congratulations to you and DH and enjoy settling in together.  You so deserve this happiness, what a fantastic Christmas you are going to have


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

AAA, how is day 2 in the household?   is she walking a bit more? not long now until she runs and you and DH are running after her    

Poppy       


Just a quick post before going to meeting. Have been here since 8 as many things to do before hols. Having a quick tea break before braving the cold once again. Christmas party is this evening . DH is coming too as everyone can bring their partner. DH is having his dinner on Monday and I am going too. and we are leaving on Wednesday!

Have a good day all ,

Future Mummy


----------



## kizzymouse

AAAIAM - oh I had tears when I read your happy news, congrats to you and DH, you did it!   


Poppy - good luck for today, not sure when your section is, but I am so excited for you xx


Big hellos and hugs to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

More good news ladies.....   



Poppy40 has had her baby this morning, Harry Joseph weighing 8lbs and 14ozs, everyone is well, woo hoo!       



I had a text from her just now but I think she will post more from her phone if/when she is able.  Massive Congrats Poppy!!


----------



## smile 26

Congrats Poppy40, what a lovely name such good new to read big CONGRATS     xox


----------



## C0nfused

Poppy40 congratulations on the safe arrival of Harry


----------



## HippyChicky

congrats Poppy xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Poppy  hope you and Harry Joseph are doing well  xxx

Thanks Mrs R  xxx

FM, hope you have a super time this evening  xxx

aaaiam, i bet you have had a fun day today!!  xxx

SFT, how are you doing? hope all is still going well  xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well  We have been for a nice meal tonight, just got back, so thought id watch the soaps now  Also got a lovely wicker chest delivered for our little one, started putting all the bits and bobs in, then its going to make a great toy box later on 

Karen xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Poppy40 big congratulations on the safe arrival of Harry Joseph xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Poppy, congratulations!  

Have a fantastic week end everyone,

Future Mummy


----------



## kizzymouse

Fab news Poppy!!! Enjoy your bouncing baby boy.....love his name too xxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Poppy - huge congratulations on the safe arrival of Harry Joseph, hope you are feeling well and will be home and settled in time for Xmas.

AAAIAM - Your posts have had me in   , I am so happy for your new little family, you are going to have the most amazing xmas.

SFT - Do you have any more scans? Will DH be home before the twins arrive? What did you get from your Secret santa?

PB - Ooh exciting deliveries for baby starting to arrive.

FM - don't tire yourself out before your holidays.

Stephy - i have said elseweher but also huge congrats to you on the safe arrival of Ruby, one of my all time favoirite names.

Love to all, I read everyday on my phone but hate posting from there, just got 10 mins to do some internet shopping so wanted to pop on and say hello, all well here, Lucas is gorgeous but very hard work, he is collicy on an evening so sleep is at a premium in our house,m can't believe it is 6 weeks tomorrow since he arrived, he is putting on weight well and has gone from 5lb 5oz to 8lb 8oz.

In case I don't get on again, hope you all have a fantastic Xmas and New Year, think of you all often and love reading all your updates.


----------



## lil stephy

thank u ladies im so in love wiv my princess  

poppy congrats on ur new lil bundle harry   


aaa congrats on ur lovely lil girl coming home bet it has just been magical  

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## poppy40

Hello ladies,

Thks for all yr lovely messages. 

We are still in hosp as possibility Harry has a chest infection so he's on ABs & they will chk his bloods again tmrw & if all ok we shld be able to go home Mon. Hopefully he will feed better today bless him.

Love to everyone. Will post a pic when we get home.   xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hello lovely ladies

Mrs R, here's the link to our fab wicker chest chickadee, its like Mary Poppins' bag, in fact one of our cats was hiding in it the other day   With regards to the gifts, i love seeing someone opening their gifts too. We have gone a bit mad this year, and ive got DH a new Nikon camera with all the accessories, and one of those new dolce' gusto coffee makers, and he has got me a lovely leather bag and fitted short black jacket form All saints, and im sure lots of surprises  We have decided though that next year when our little one will be here too, that we will just get a couple of little gifts for each other! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/G-C-Large-90cm-Storage/dp/B0043X5E1A/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1324148419&sr=8-5

Poppy, cant wait to see a pic!  x

H&P, lovely to hear Lucas is doing well  x

Mousky, yes, how are you getting on in Rio?  x

SFT, your secret santa sounds great!  hoe your ok hun  x

Stephy, would love to see a pic of your little princess too  x

aaaiam, how is everything going? bet you don't have a minute now do you  x

Hope everyone else is doing well 

AFM, i had a lovely christmas night out with work last night, had nice meal, and a good laugh, obviously didn't have a drink, but had a sniff of the wine on its way around the table  had hair coloured too yesterday, so feel a bit more human now! DH is out on his night out tonight but my mums here keeping me company, so all good.

Love Karen xx


----------



## Mousky

Dear AAAIAM, Stephy and Poppy, I'm very happy to hear your news and yes would love to see pics  Hopefully Harry will be well soon  


SFT - I just saw your signature. I'm sending loads of  to you and your LOs. It must be so tough to go through it when your DH is away but so nice to hear he'll be home for Xmas in a couple of weeks 

H&P - I'm glad to hear Lucas is putting on weight nicely and I hope hes colic will be better soon 

MrsR - how's the pain?  don't you love online shopping?  we already had gifts for everyone - got the last ones at the german dutyfree  - but DH still doesn't have a gift for me 

PB - how hard not having a drink   I'm glad you had a good time with your colleagues though. Fast forward to next Xmas with your LO 

FM - how was your party? I must say even though I had good memories of work Xmas parties, I'm not sure I could put up with it these days  Surely not with DH's super geek colleagues  You must be counting the days to leave to France. I hope you'll have nice weather and a great time with your family over there 

Shelley - I haven't heard from you in a while. How is Mattie doing? 

DHC - have you been knitting some more? I hope you're well, this time of the year can be so tricky  

Kizzy - I love Mollie's pics 

Smile - I guess you're next? or is it MrsR? 

Kiki and Confused - how are you? 

We're fine  The trip was not so nice as when we flew over the "black hole" our plane was thrown over 200m up or down - who knows? - and even though I had my belt fastened I was 'moved' and hurt my neck. Mr Y also puked but we're OK now. We haven't really left the apartment, except for coming to dinner at my mothers  as we're both working from home. I'm putting really long hours so I can send everything to my editor before Xmas. I'm quite close now so hopefully will be able to venture out, meet some friends, etc. It's quite warm but also raining every evening, so no beach  
Anyway, will try to come by before  so I can greet you some more


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

Poppy40 - hope Harry gets better soon and you can all go home on Monday   
Mousky - sorry your trip wasn't very good    Hope you get your work done so you can venture out soon (when its not raining)
Pinkbabe - glad you had a good night out
Mrs R - well done for being so organised! I thought I was but we are in a bit of a muddle now lol! Its just finding time to deliver everything!
SFT - hope you are well! Great news that hubby should be back in time for the arrival   
H&P - hope the colic calms down soon and you can get into a better sleep routine soon   
AAAIAM, kiki2u, FM, Smile, DHC, Kizzy and anyone I have missed hope you are all ok and are having a good weekend.
I've been looking at our paperwork from the clinic and now thinking of all the questions I should have asked at our appointment    I have hundreds of them now!

Jen x


----------



## HippyChicky

Mousky, sorry you had a rough flight, hope you get your work finished soon so you can have some time for you xx How are you coping with this time of year, it's not easy is it?

SFT ~ I'm keeping everything crossed for our twinnies, have just googled it and wow, they are twinnies with a lot of fight in them.

It's freezing up north today...........so I've decided I'm not leaving the house, going to get some of my knitted hats sewn up and put them on Ebay.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Hope you had a good week end. 

Mousky, 200 m down ! OMG, I would have been so frightened, and yes I can immagine how painful that could have been on the body! everyone must have been screaming!   poor mr Y   , glad that everyone has recovered now, and enjoying the not too bad weather in Rio . what is the temperature like at the moment? 
The party was great, I think I had a little bit too much of champagne ( or maybe not), but once in a while , it is actually nice. We had dancing too and the food was great, and everyone had a cracker and a hat on the table , some party poppers, and lots of sparkles on the table. It was really great to have a bit of fun with colleagues and a relaxing time, especially with stress with work and bad weather. I think it lifted everyone's mood. 
The next day was difficult though   I had lunch with my best friend and took my time , so not the most productive Friday  workwise, but we all had a good time talking about the night before . 

DHC, I hope you had a cosy week end, staying warm inside   

SFT, what a great Secret Santa present . Hope you are OK   

Pinkbabe, nothing like a hairdresser appointment or a spa treatment to help a girl feel good!  
yes, having people you love opening their presents is a present in itself. I love it too   

only a few days left before we are off, and tomorrow is DH christmas dinner so, looking forward to that. and after Wednesday, the days start getting longer, I like that   

Hello to everyone, and keep warm   

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

I received my secret santa present yesterday and as I was not there , went to pick it up at the post office early this morning. I love it, it is a crystal garden which you grow yourself. I shall do mine when I come back from France   

We had a great time last night at DH Christmas dinner, but we need to sleep a bit more before we travel, so early night tonight. It will be a long day via Paris. But we decided to have a nice evening meal at the airport in Paris as we have some waiting before getting the second plane to Brittany. May as well make the most of it. 
Have a wonderful Christmas everyone and a very happy New year !  

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls

Mousky, sorry to hear about your flight  hope you are all ok   x

FM, glad you had a nice time at DH's xmas dinner? not long now, when do you leave? your secret santa sounds lovely x

Hippy, have you sewn up many hats yet? x

Jen, i always do that, remember things afterwards, could you do a list and ring them maybe, ive done that before  x

Hello to everyone else, hope your all well and looking froward to christmas  

AFM, been for booking in scan today and baby is measuring 12 weeks, so a week later than we thought. It was so emotional, it was amazing to actually see our baby jumping about everywhere! in fact he/she wouldn't keep still at all jumping about and throwing arms and legs up in the air    to the extent where the sonograher couldn't do the NT testing, so we have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan for them to try again, yippee we will get to see baby again! what a little monkey hey, it was really funny, DH got a cracking performance watching that screen, he was giggling away!  

Love Karen xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww Karen, it is lovely to see the lil beans jumping around isn't it? Makes it all seem so real


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all!  Awake in the night again, very boring.



Pinkbabe what a fab scan!  And you get another one too   .  I think I was still in shock at my nuchal scan, the sonographer said to me "You look terrified" and I just about squeaked "Yes!".  She got on with it pretty quickly after that.    How funny to see baby boogieing around madly, it's a weird feeling seeing that but not being able to feel it, isn't it.




Mousky I hope your neck is better now.  That must've been a very scary flight!  What are you writing for your editor?




FM glad you enjoyed DH's work do.  I tend to avoid work social events as I have nothing much to say to my colleagues!  I can be so anti social!  But it is more because I like to keep my home and work life completely separate so I don't want to talk about anything in my personal life with my colleagues and yet when I'm out socialising I don't want to talk about work either.  So I'm rubbish at work parties basically!  Your Secret Santa sounds lovely btw.





Confused, if you have any questions about tx we might be able to help with, ask away, would be happy to help if I can......





Poppy how are you getting on back at home?  Is Harry better now?  Saw the pic on ** - he is gorgeous.






Thank you ladies for the new comments on my profile. I would reciprocate if I knew how


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks for all the xmas messages.....A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS   TO ALL THE BUBBLE BLOWERS XXXXXXX From Me and Mollie


----------



## HippyChicky

well that's me finished for work for 12 days.............kind of...........I've offered to work from home for a day or so next week to help with the backlog of accounts work that needs to be done


----------



## C0nfused

Hello!

Mrs R - Thanks hun, my main questions are about the egg sharing side of our treatment. I was so sure I had no questions but now I do. I want to know how long it will take to find a match and then how long from then etc as they will have to regulate our cycles together etc. Maybe she said and I wasn't paying attention as by the third appointment I just wanted to sign the paperwork and get hubby home so he could sleep! Never again am I booking three appointments in one day!  

Jen x


----------



## Mrs Rock

I see, sorry not to be able to help with that Confused, hpe you can get some answers.  The appointments do get really draining I agree.  


SFT I hope your scan today was ok and Doodles is recovering well from her procedure - is she ok?


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls

SFT, oh dear how brave is Doodles  i sure hope she will be ok, and you have enough on your plate at the moment too. Glad your scan went well   We have nicknamed our lo ''jumping jack''  xx

Mrs R, it is a funny thing to see how active they are and yet not feeling anything  i don't think you realise just how small they are too at 12 weeks  xx

Hope everyone is well  

Karen xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi everyone thank you for my lovely Christmas messages xx

Mousky hope you have recovered I think i would have died i hate flying xx

FM have a lovely lovely Christmas xx

MRs Rock how are you doing?

SFT    to you all xx

PB wow must be amazing xx

DHC hope you are ok hun xx  

Well where do i start our world has changed so much in the last couple of weeks and it is beyond amazing! Bubba is full of cold at the moment we had been told by foster carer she gets a bad cold when she is teething so hopefully it will ease off in time for the weekend. She is so funny, we popped round to the couple that got hubby and I together and they had brought her loads of pressies she opened one and then pointed to the gift bag for the next one! Think Sunday is going to be crazy fun with paper flying everywhere! We have got so many presents and cards from everyone we are so lucky. We met Granny and Grandad on Monday and she said Grandad omg my dad is smitten bless him.


----------



## Cherry Tree

AAA everytime I read your messages my eyes feel with tears, your princess sounds adorable and your world sounds perfect. I hope you have a wonderful christmas as a family of 3 hun xx

SFT  sorry to hear you are going through so much hun  Doodles sounds like she was so brave, hope she is recovering well and they get to the bottom of her problems soon  Glad the scan went ok and that things haven't deteriated. Take care and have a great christmas xx

Pinkbabe bless lo jumping about at the scan and love the nickname  and yay to getting to have another scan 

Poppy hope that Harry is better now hun and you are all settled at home xx

Not sure if I will get to post before christmas as its a bit mad here   DS is very excited and counting down the days bless him. So



I hope you all have a wonderful day

Take care all

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Oh ps thank you for my messages on my profile


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls


aaaiam, it sounds like your having a wonderful time, that's fantastic hunny    xx


Hope everyone is getting excited about santa!!    cos i am   xxx


----------



## Mousky

ladies,

Thanks for the lovely msgs on my profile 

AAAIAM - I'm also delighted to read your posts. What an special Xmas you're having 

PB - How lovely about your scan and you get another one in 2 weeks! How lucky! 

Kiki - what has your DS asked Santa - or as you say in the UK 'father Xmas"? 

Jen - surely you'll have other opportunities to ask your clinic all your questions?  I tend to forget these things as well! 

DHC - will your DH be working as well? I must say mine will but I'm not so I feel quite frustrated  About the holidays I don't really mind. I'm afraid I'm not very sentimental  And honestly this year I'm kinda oblivious to everything. I guess it will only be an extra special dinner with my family followed but an embarrassing gifts exchange - I always feel uncomfortable with the gifts and all  I hope you'll have a good time 

MrsR - how's it going with you? I hope you're not in pain  We're adapting a french legal book (for laypeople) to the brazilian reality. I've done this before with british books, it's tiresome but doable 

FM - you must be in Bretagne by now  Enjoy your break over there 

SFT - so sorry to hear your DD is not well  I'm not really coeliac but I can't digest gluten properly so it's off the list (together with a million other things) and I feel so much better. I hope you have her results soon. I'm glad to know your scan was ok-ish and I hope you'll be seeing some improvement soon! 

Shelley, Kizzy, H&P, Poppy, Stephy - I hope you and your babies are well 

About the flight, we always face VERY heavy turbulence over the Atlantic close to Brazil's northeastern coast where that Air France Flight crashed  It's really dreadful and yes people scream and get very tense but I guess there's no way around it  
I've finished my project but will start again soon because the editor is having trouble finding lawyers who can speak french so I took some more work  Well, I managed to do a few thins so I got my hair done, saw my uncle, went to the dentist and this morning we went  with my brother  It's quite warm and dry here but the rain will be back next week which is probably a good thing to MrY who cant cope with temperatures over 25 C (and below 15 C)  
Not sure what to cook for tomorrow's dinner but must come up with something soon. Let me tell you, cooking a Xmas dinner in this heat it's not very inspiring  
Anyway,


----------



## Happy Mummy

Bonsoir   ,

Thanks for my profiles messages   

We arrived late on Wednesday; no delays in the flights to Britanny despite the security strikes , just had to queue much longer but we had time. We are having a great time and sleeping very well !

SFT, I hope DD is feeling much better   

Mousky, sounds like you have been busy so far, I never realised that the problem was every time you flied over the Atlantic. The anticipation of approaching the zone must be stressful in itself. the weather here is mild although today was rainy and windy. Yesterday was sunny and the temperature was about 15 degrees! I have been cooking with my mum and love it. my diet has completely gone by the window!

AAA, I am so happy all is going so well, your Christmas day is going to be amazing !

I hope you are all having a nice and cosy time over Christmas   

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Just a quick one to say HAPPY CHRISTMAS for tomorrow ladies   


I hope all of you have a lovely day and get fab pressies, and to the new mummies amongst us enjoy your little ones' first xmas   


I am off to my in laws tomorrow for Christmas dinner after our traditional slap-up breakfast at home.  DH and I will give each other our presents before we go as I always like to have a little time together just the two of us on Christmas Day    yes I'm soppy.  Back home on Tuesday, catch up then.

Lots of love

Mrs Rxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

No more alone time from next Christmas Mrs Rock!    Can't wait to see Mollie's gorgeous wee face in the morning - the camera will be out all day!   


Merry Christmas everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy40

Just popping on to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!   

Thanks for all the lovely messages & sorry I haven't had chance to catch up properly - been a manic week with parents staying and visitors popping in. Harry is a bit jaundiced and sleepy so not feeding that well so spending a lot of time trying to get enough milk into him.

Have a fabulous day tomorrow - here's a pic taken by DS (his photography skills are better than mine  )

http://i41.tinypic.com/r757o5.jpg

lots of love, xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls,


Hope everyone had a lovely christmas day!   


Poppy, wow!! i Harry looks so adorable    what a fabulous christmas present for you and your family    hope his feeding starts to improve   


Think i've eaten too much   


Karen xx


----------



## C0nfused

Hello!

Hope you all had a fab Christmas?

I had a lovely Christmas, and as well as lovely presents I also discovered.. that I've lost 3-4lbs and have gone down a size in trousers! I have NO idea how this happened.. just found that my jeans were falling down even with a belt! hehe! 

Jen x


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh well done Jen! yes how on earth did you manage that with all this festive food     good for you hun xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi everyone just a quickie to say hi i haven't forgotten you promise!! Christmas was amazing but Bubba found it all a bit too much bless her after about 4 hours of present opening we finished it off for her and went for a chill in the buggy. Todays new trick is boo, she keeps jumping up and down in front of us shouting boo so so funny!! 

Hope everyone had a lovely time and Happy New Year to you all xx


----------



## C0nfused

pinkbabe said:


> Oh well done Jen! yes how on earth did you manage that with all this festive food   good for you hun xx


I wish I knew.. first I knew about it was when my jeans with a belt were falling down (literally)..


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hey ladies

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas


Jen v impressive losing the weight - but is it stress making it fall off you?  I only ask cos I know you're waiting to start tx ing.


Poppy that is a gorgeous pic of Harry.  Hope his jaundice is clearing up.


AAA love hearing about Bubba's Christmas.  Did she have a favourite present?


Kizzy can we see a Christmas pic of Mollie?



Pinkbabe were you at home or at SD's for xmas?  Have you got a beautifully decorated and colour-themed tree again this year?


Well I have had a very lazy time!  Can't walk much due to SPD and I really have no energy.  On Christmas Day I put on my tent-size dress, we went to PILS and I just got on the sofa and didn't really move except to the table for Christmas dinner!  Pebble is moving about more than I am, she is jumping about like a loon   .  Didn't lift a finger for 2 days, no one seemed to mind but I do feel a bit guilty now actually....On Christmas Day we had an ipad video call with family in the US.  They gathered around the screen and just gawped in awe at the size of my belly.  I cannot believe I still have 6 weeks to go!


----------



## kizzymouse

Mollie Moo at Christmas  

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P251211_0903_01.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/PC253905.jpg

In the big girl's seat in tesco's!

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/405070_10150560487953665_576113664_10626383_867878941_n.jpg


----------



## Mousky

Hello babes 

Glad to hear you're all enjoying the holidays.

Kizzy - Mollie is absolutely delicious 

Poppy - What a lovely pic from Harry. How you're both doing? 

AAAIAM - I'm always happy while reading your posts 

Confused - how impressive, congrats! 

MrsR - only 6 weeks?  Are you all set to receive little Pebbles? 

FM - Are you still in Bretagne or have you left to Paris already?  We cooked our Xmas dinner in our kitchen and took it to my mother, this way we avoid problems 

PB - how's your LO doing? 

SFT - I hope you're 4 are OK. Not long until your DH is home 

DHC, Shelley, Stephy, Kiki, H&P, anyone else still around? -   

Time is going by so quickly for us  We only/still have 3 weeks left but we have already started considering a trip back in Spring  Yesterday, DH took half a day off and we went out. We drove by the coast and I was again stunned by it's beauty, the groove and sexiness... I had no idea I've missed it that much. The best was coming back to a clean house even though I haven't touched a VC since we've arrived. My former nanny has been coming by to clean. She gets some extra cash and we don't need to clean the apartment ourselves    It's been 22-25 degrees here which is quite cold for this time of the year   Good temperature for MrY but no beach for us 

Well, ladies, I'm wishing you all a very


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls


Kizzy, i love Mollies pics, isnt she growing up, shes so pretty    x


Mrs R, 6 weeks to go, wow are you all organised now? how exciting, and i bet your desperate to get rid of the SPD too arn't you, you have suffered alot   We spent xmas at home this year with my my mum, sis and SS as he didnt want t spend it with his mother because she is a witch!! and that's being polite just because im on here   and yes our tree was colour co-ordinated again this year to match our lounge, it was purple and silver    you know me so well    x


Mousky, glad your having  a lovely time    x


aaaiam, i bet your head is spinning with excitement still isnt it, hope your lo is still having fun with her mummy and daddy    x


Poppy, hope you and Harry are having a lovely time    x


SFT, hope your all well, and Doodles has had a fab time on xmas day    x


Hello to everyone else too, hope your all doing well. Happy new year to everyone for 2012   


Love Karen xx


----------



## C0nfused

Happy New Year to you all xx


----------



## kizzymouse

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mrs Rock

Happy New Year girlies   

This thread has meant a lot to me for 2 years now.  I hope the one to come is full of peace and joy for all of us xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Hoping that 2012 sees all of your dreams come true xxxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Happy New Year to everyone I really hope it is a happy one for everyone xx

SFT roll on those 5 more sleeps hunxxx

Mousky pleased you are having a lovely time and it isn't too hot for Mr Y xx

Mrs Rock OMG 6 weeks that will fly by how exciting, Bubba didn't really have a fav present she has spent a lot of time playing with or should I say getting us to do it as she can't. A sing a me jig (channel 5 thing) you press its belly and it sings if you press it at the right time I have to say we had great fun with them in the shop but when it came to wrapping it up I thought she would be scared stiff but she actually loves it, just a shame it has a very odd look about it!!!!

FM hope you have had a fab hols I am sure you will have done xx

PB hope everything is going well when is your next scan??

Kizzy Mollie is really beautiful and  growing up so quickly. I had a litle smile when I saw her in the tesco trolly, Bubba has the same coat however it totally drowns her!! I stupidly picked up the wrong size and didn't realise until we wondered why it was so big never mind will do her next winter!! 

DHC hope you are ok hun all the best for next year xx

AFM    Bubba is so funny we went to see my mum and dad today as they actually haven't had a lot of time with her on their own and she was just amazing, she is waddling everywhere now and really loves been on her feet she just looks so funny cause her arms are certainly not going with her legs!! Big family meal out tomorrow so not sure how that will go but can't wait to show her off!


HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## HippyChicky

Ladies, I want to wish you all a happy new year, without you all i don't think I could have got through 2011. 2012 is going to be a tough year for me and hubby (disagreements about future tx/plans already) but we'll get through it.


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls



Proper party pooper we were last night, we were in bed by 10.10pm  DH is in work today, so ive just took all the decs down, i can't stand them after today! and im going to have a nice shower and watch rubbish TV 

aaaiam, your lo sounds like she is coming on a treat  our next scan is on tuesday hun  x

Hippy, i hope you and DH can make the right decisions to move forward this year, and you can achieve your dreams  x

I echo what Mrs R has said in that this thread has been a god send for me too over the past 2 years, thanks girls 

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying new years day! 

Love Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Just arrived back about 2 hours ago, about to go to bed (work tomorrow!) wanted to wish you all a very happy New Year   We had a fabulous time in France, at home and also in Paris .

Future Mummy


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

FM really pleased you had a lovely time xx

PB we took our tree down last week was a bit too much temptation for Bubba and we think she thought it was called a NO because everytime she went within an arms width she got told no!! Still have a few decs and cards up but we have our first review on Thurs so want it still to look christmas for that!! Good Luck today xx

SFT not long now till hubby is home yeah bet you can't wait xx

DHC really hope you and hubby come to an agreement about things soon I am sure you will, always here if we can help hun. xx

Mousky hope you are ok xx

Hope everyone is ok Bubba is asleep at the moment. She was an absolute star on new years day she loves been the centre of attention, she is responding really well to everyone and the boys all love her to bits which is really important to both of us, we have been working on them for a long time and it really has paid off I am so happy we couldn't have wished for a more positive outcome! We have our first review on Thursday I am really nervous about it there are gonna be 4 official people here as well as us 3 and our living room is only little it also falls about the time Bubba goes to sleep so she probably won't be a happy bunny!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hey ladies

Back to work today boo hiss, although at least I am working from home.  My last day is Friday 13th, lucky for some after all, cannot wait!


FM glad you had a good trip.


Mousky sounds like you're having a great stay as well.  Funny isn't it as at one point you weren't that keen on going were you.  Glad it has been better than you expected.  


PB well done on getting your tree down.  Ours will have to wait until my day off on Thursday.

SFT is it 2 more sleeps until you see DH?  Is he home for long?

AAA really glad your nephews have taken to Bubba and she has taken to everybody!  Good luck for the review, sure it will go just fine.  


Well we had a quietish new year.  Had another couple to stay with us and I actually cooked, this never happens!  Only lasagne, nothing to get excited about, but I haven't made it in about 15 years and everyone survived the experience   .    The wife is 28 weeks pregnant so there was a lot of baby talk, however I still feel a bit alienated from people who get pg without difficulty even now, I still resent them a little bit.  Oh well still enjoyed seeing them.  We have got most things ready for Pebble now, just a few last things to get and suppose I should pack my hospital bag as been having Braxton Hicks contractions so you never know!


----------



## kizzymouse

happy new year to everyone


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ah Kizzy I meant to say I loved the Christmas pics of Mollie


----------



## lil stephy

hey girls sorry i havent been on much but i hope ur all ok and have had fab christmas's and happy new yrs  

ruby has kept me busy as she is not well at the mo so been very unsettled and off her food a bit and she also suffers wind bad wind  my poor princess, cant wait till friday wen i can give her gripe water.

i have changed my profile pic so u can c my lil lady as i dont no how to upload pics normally on my playbook

again hope ur all well xx


----------



## C0nfused

Happy New Year everyone xx

Hope you all have an amazing 2012! 

Jen x


----------



## kizzymouse

Mrs Rock - thanks!   


Stephy - hope Ruby is better on the gripe water - I think it's good stuff


----------



## Mrs Rock

SFT hope your DH gets home ok today with no delays, have a lovely time whilst he is here.  Hope Doodles has recovered from her procedure ok - have you got the results yet?

Pink Babe, have you had your nuchal scan results yet - assuming Jumping Jack kept still long enough to take them that is!


----------



## Mrs Rock

SFT that image of you chasing the rabbit round the garden in PJs made me laugh    Good job you got her in time.  Such a shame about the delay for DH.  Will he get a day addded on at the end to compensate or not?  Hope no more delays.  Agree bit worrying about the hospital wanting you to come in but maybe it is coeliac as you say, and they just want to be able to talk things thourgh properly   .  How are the twins getting on, I hope there have been more improvements.

I have just texted PB to check, as got a bit concerned too, but all is well    

I am feeling ok thanks.  Not sleeping past 4 am most nights so very tired but the SPD has actually eased up a bit now Pebble's head has started to engage, apparently makes pelvis a bit less unstable.  As for names, we are having trouble making a final decision.  We have a longlist of about 8 and a shortlist of 2, one of which is close to your heart    but that one is DH's favourite and the other one is my favourite so we can't decide.  Hoping it will be easier once we see her.


Wind is absolutely howling here and just noticed some men with a chainsaw lopping branches off a big tree opposite our house.  Hope this is not something I need to be worried about


----------



## Cherry Tree

Just wanted to pop on to send SFT big    sorry DH got delayed. Hope dd results aren't anything too sinister and it is the suspected coeliac although I am sure that is still a big worry for you hun    x I have to say you chasing bunny did make me chuckle though    x

xx

ps good to hear pinkbabe is ok too, thanks for letting us know Mrs Rock x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Is your rabbit's name Houdini


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello girls,

SFT, have a wonderful time with your DH    how is your little one ? lots of   for Tuesday and the consult.

Mousky, you are escaping the storms and wind and wild weather! how are you ? did you do anything nice for New year's Eve?

Poppy, what a beautiful photo of Harry   how is he? 

Stephy, I hope Ruby feels better very soon   

Pinkbabe, great that the scan went well   

I hope you all have a nice evening, 

Future Mummy


----------



## poppy40

Sorry havent had chance to post. Little H has a cold bless him so taking longer to get his feeds done. His jaundice has cleared up & back up to his birth weight. DS has gone back to school so we did lots of treats before he went back - H has slept thru the lot 

SFT - hope DH got home safely & you have a lovely few days together. Good luck for DD's test results bless her

Mrs R - yay only a week left at work! Make sure you put yr feet up

Mousky - hope you're having a fab time. I'd be sunbathing in those temps!

PB - so pleased scan went well

AAA - ah bless yr DD sounds like you had an amazing Xmas

FM - hope you had a lovely time in france

Confused -have u got a date for starting tx?

Kiki - did Santa bring yr DD any playmobil? DS is into their new Secret Agent stuff!

DHC - hope you & DH are ok

Kizzy- beautiful pics of mollie

Happy new yr to everyone. Bed time for me! X


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Girls  ,

Poppy, great that Harry 's jaundice has cleared up and his weight is now better, hope his cold goes away very quickly   

SFT, have a very nice week end with your DH. how is the rabbit behaving today?    

working from home today as very quiet in the office. I think most people are still on hols or busy reading their emails.   
So of course, I keep an eye on FF  
Glad the weather is better today, managed to break my non breakable umbrella   , saw bins flying ... also alarms in cars at night really made for quite an ambiance! 
Anyway, as it looks safe to venture out, I am having lunch with my friend in Hampstead today, should be nice . 
What have you girls planned this week end? I think we are going to see Mission impossible 4. Anygood do you know? 

Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning girls

SFT, hope DH got home safely, and Doodles test resuts are fine  your rabbit drama made me chuckle when i read it  glad the twins are doing well too, thank goodness  x

FM, don't you be working too hard and enjoy your lunch with your friend today  x

Mrs R, wow, name choosing, how exciting! thanks for letting the girls know i was ok  x

Poppy, im loving Harry's pic! glad he is doing so well, hope his cold clears uo very soon  x

Hello to everyone else too, hope your all well 

AFM, yes everything great here, went for repeat scan and baby wouldn't keep still again, and was blowing bubbles too, it was so lovely! so we have to have quad blood test in 2 weeks instead. Were not too concerned tbh on the resuts, as our donor was only 23yrs so we will be very low risk for downs anyway  Im sorry to worry you girls, you are all so lovely  but i just didn't have a minute with work ect, and just couldn't get onto FF   BUT, im off now for 11 days, and were off to centre parcs on monday for 5 days, so looking forward t that! log fires, walks, nice meals, and plenty of cuddles 

Love Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oooh Pink Babe I've always wanted to try Centre Parcs.  Have a great time.  Let me know how you like it.  


Poppy hope H is feeling better x


----------



## pinkbabe

Will do thanks Mrs R    just done a food shop, crackers i know on a saturday evening, but it wasn't that bad actually    xx


----------



## Mousky

Hello on the phone so apologies for the weirdness.

PB - I hope you have a nice break. Any hints on the flavour you're carring? 

MrsR - it sounds like Pebbles is right on her way.

FM - how is it to be back in London?

SFT - have a good time with DH. I hope your 3 LOs are OK.

Poppy - I hope H is doing better, he's such a cutie. 22 degrees here is colder than in the uk. Its a wind thing... no beach. 

AAAIAM - what's DD up to these days?

DHC - I do hope is a good year for you and your DH.

Stephy- I hope Ruby is better.

A big hello to everyone else.

We only have 10 days here. This is a major conflict and that's why I didnt want to come. I haven't done any work because its hard to focus. Anyway, MrY is having a dental surgery this week, he had his preop tests yesterday, it should be OK but he ll need a g.a. and we aren't too thrilled about it. Weather is still odd, no beach, no country house and I can't seem to make up my mind about anything  when did my life become so complicated?...


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mousky hope MrY's op goes well

Pb pleased all is well enjoy your break xx

SFT hope hubby is home and you are all ok fingers crossed for DD results xx

Steph Ruby looks lovely xx

Poppy your LO is so cute xx

AFM the review went really well Bubba was amazing and made lots and lots of noise    was very full on with so many people but its another step. We took her to a 60th bday party last night in her babygro as we were not sure how she would be didn't need to worry as she was amazing. Hubby goes back to work tomorrow gutted and really can't believe how the time has flown by, he is on a late shift this week which is even worse! But looking forward to have special girly time and getting into some sort of routine as boring as it maybe we all need it!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Girls,

AAA, glad all is going well and the review was all fine   

Mousky, sorry you are going through a rough time   I will be thinking of Mr Y tomorrow. Give him a cuddle from me   
It was hard to adjust being back especially with the weather being so bad , and being back at work immediately.


We went to see Mission impossible this week end and I would say don't bother, not that good, maybe on a DVD. I did like the no 3 , so I thought this one would be similar. 
The Bourne trilogy is so much better. 

Pinkbabe, have a great time during your hols   


Have a good week all,

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning lovely ladies   


FM, my DH was talking about going to see mission impossible, but we haven't got round to it yet, maybe we wont bother after your review    we are definitively going to see War Horse next week though, been waiting for that for a while    best not forget my tissue's    x


Mousky, hope Mr Y's dental surgery goes well today   hope your feeling better soon hun    I have a very strong feeling that were having a boy for some reason, so all will be revealed in a couple of weeks time. We will be excited either way, its just so exciting!! x


aaaiam, poor DH having to go back to work, he will miss his lo i bet, very much! enjoy your girly time    x


Hope everyone else is doing well    better go finish packing car. See you when we get back! 


Love Karen xx


----------



## lil stephy

aaa thank u  she is my perfect princess hehe 

hows u and ur lil one doing? whats her name? x


----------



## kizzymouse

AAAISM - so glad all is going fantastic!  
Karen - cant wait to find out your flavour!   
Stephy - how is your princess doing? 

Hello to Mousky, SFT, FM, Mrs Rock and everybody xxxxxxxx
       

A Mollie pic for you from today ( at soft play ) http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/DSCN0008.jpgAnd one from yesterday ( out for lunch! ) http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P080112_1308.jpgThe famous eyelashes ( up close! ) http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P060112_1408_01.jpg


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello girls,

Pinkbabe, let us know what you think of the film War Horse   I am tempted to go and see the latest Meryl Streep film about Thatcher. Has anyone seen it? 

By the way when are we going to guess who were our secret santas ?    I hesitate between two people. Still thinking   
Started growing my green garden, another week I think, I have started to see the crystals growing   

Is there anything worth seeing on TV at the moment? 

Have a nice evening all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ah guess away FM!  I am guessing mine was sent by Pink Babe   

Mousky what decisions are you trying to make?  Don't want to pry but are they tx-related?

AAAIAM Congrats on a successful review.  Bubba sounds adorable and very sociable.  I bet everyone made a big fuss of her at the party.  


SFT so glad DH is home safe and you've had your Christmas together.  Your twins are remarkable   



My last week at work this week and I haven't got much to do, everything winding down.  Phew!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mrs Rock enjoy those last few days its amazing not going to work and doing the job of my dreams xx

lil steph thanks hun she is truely amazing. I am afraid she remains Bubba on here it scares me too much who might be watching! 

FM sorry can't help re the film front, I can't remember the last time we went to the cinema and I somehow think it will be a long time before we go again. Thanks hun, how are things going with you??

Mousky hope mr y is ok xx

PB when will you find out hun?? Have a lovely time xx

Kizzy what lovely photos, she is growing up so fast xx

SFT glad you had a fab 2nd Christmas and those little fighters of yours continue to go from strength to strength xxx

AFM hubby went back to work today and I was a complete wreck we have had almost 7 weeks together and it has been great I had managed to convince myself that I was going to be useless    how stupid am I we have had a lovely afternoon and Bubba is asleep (hopefully) she is so tired she had a really unsettled night last night not really sure why think her teeth are giving her problems. We have our first play date tomorrow so should be lovely.


----------



## Cherry Tree

AAA glad your princess is settle and doing so well.    for dh going back to work. Enjoy your play date tomorrow x

Kizzy lovely pics hun, Mollie is gorgeous x

Mousky hope MrY op went ok hun    x

SFT hope dd appointment goes ok tomorrow hun     glad to hear dh made it home safe and you had a good second christmas together x

xx


----------



## Mousky

Hello babes,

AAAIAM - how was Bubba's first playdate?  I hope she's feeling better 

SFT - how was DD's consult? Is she coeliac? Is DH still with you? Glad to know the twins are doing well 

FM - my brother invited us to see MI but I felt so lazy about it  We've seen a couple of movies, Le gamin au vélo, The Help, Moneyball and Drive that we've seen twice  I quite liked it, loved the soundtrack but it's somewhat noir and violent so not a movie I would easily recommend. Btw, my mother is a major fan of M Streep and is really looking forward to Tatcher. How about SS  ?   

Kizzy - I always love Mollie's pics 

PB - I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter if you're having a boy or a girl but when are you going to know for sure?  I hope you're having a nice time away 

MrsR- pry away  it's quite likely we're leaving BE this summer. It depends on DH's work so it's really impossible to plan anything at this point. it's rather stressful  How you're feeling?  I can't wait to hear about Pebbles making her way into the crowd  

Kiki - how's everything with you? 

Stehphy - how's Ruby? 

H&P, Poppy - how are your boys doing? 

Has anyone heard from Dax-Shelley? 

Confused, Smile, anyone else? I hope you're well 

Thanks for your kind thoughts, Mr Y had his op today. We were quite nervous about the g.a., DH even felt sick this morning  , but as expected, our brave 2.5kg furbaby did exceptionally well. Everyone at the clinic, vets, staff, clients, other animals, loved him, we were very proud  We had dinner with my brother and we're probably having lunch again with him tomorrow at our former _point_  The countdown to our departure is inevitable but it looks like we might be back for mother's day 

 to all!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

working from home today as appointment at hosp later about iron levels   , looks like I wikll need some fuel back in again, although not as bad as in the past and it has been a while since the last one, but it is on a slope and I am starting to feel a bit tired again so no point in waiting until I am really anemic.

Mousky , so happy Mr Y did so well! was he in pain with his tooth? poor thing. I am not surprised everyone loved him at the vet   Sounds good about leaving Belgium, would you go back home? or would it be for another country? great you are planning to be back for mother's day.
Regarding films, I heard Moneyball was good , with Brad, is he going to get an Oscar for it do you think? 
I want to see the Artist, Shame and the Iron Lady, so busy time ahead!   

SFT, how did the consult go?   

Going out this evening to an old company get together, the one where DH and I met   . They sometimes organise those pub parties , every few years, so we are going tonight, it will be nice to see former colleagues ! 

Have a good day all, I think " the good wife" is back on channel 4 this evening, something to watch on i player! I also quite like "Sherlock" on Sundays. Just discovered it last week, while it is already season 2.

Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh bless her, SFT I can totally see why that is such a blow.  Poor little Doodles.  But as she is so young hopefully she will just get used to it and accept it sooner maybe.  Am very glad it is nothing more serious or life threatening for her.  Also glad you have a diagnosis now and can start to make her feel better


----------



## C0nfused

Starfishtigger said:


> Hello all
> Just flying by, super busy with DH being here and trying to fit everything in.
> My Doodles is coeliac which I am simply gutted about now, I know it is not life threatening and there are a zillion products about but it is the simple things in life like not being able to have pieces of bday cakes when at someones party, we are going to a friends house for dinner on monday, not having the same as other children at nursery.... and eating out is going to be a bit hard, everything on a kids menu is either pasta, bread crumbed or pastry but I know we will get round it. She is also trying to accept she cant have some of her favourite treats anymore but there we are.
> 
> I will try to get on later if i can if not will be on tomorrow
> 
> lots of lvoe to you all xxx


Your GP should be able to give Doodles a prescription for cake mix and bread xx


----------



## C0nfused

Starfishtigger said:


> C0nfused yes we will get a prescription for some items, but it is not the same as going to the bakery or a cafe and choosing her own, I know most cafes do a gluten free cake now but it is never the pink ones  We will be doing lots of trial baking over hte next few weeks that for sure, and need to somehow make gluten free chocolate balls (maltesers!) x


My mum can't eat gluten, and loves cakes so I'll let you know if she has any good recipies etc for you xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Ladies, just to let you know I'll be fairly quiet in here for the next few weeks as work is getting very busy now with tax returns and accounts. I'm trying not to get too stressed and must make time for bm sex in the next few days. I'm also trying to build up the courage to call my clinic and get some dates booked for ivf #5.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,
SFT, sorry to hear about your little one allergic to Gluten. Must be even more difficult for you as a mummy to see that she can't get her fav cakes anymore   
A relief though to know that there is nothing more serious   

DHC, I am sending you lots of     for your next treatment 

Decided to work from home again today. So quiet at the moment at work. I think things will pick up next week. quite a few meetings in the pipeline. 

We had a great time last night, I think tonight will be an early night! 
I have to have iron infusions again   , starting in about 10 days. 6 of them!  although my blood is fine my ferretin is very low and there is no point we wait as in 2 months I will be anemic says the doc and if we start the infusions sooner than later then I can build up reserve of iron and it might last longer , until the next round. 
Just need to arrange my work around it though.

Have a nice week end all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Well I have finished work (from home) today   , and apparently there are presents from colleagues for me to pick up when I bring back my laptop at the weekend.  I need DH to drive me there cos of the SPD so I couldn't actually go there today.  And my pain support group friends also gave me a surprise baby shower   .  
Was very touched indeed.  And know how very lucky I am.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mrs Rock yeah aw how lovely to have a baby shower xx

FM shame about the iron but at least they are catching it earlier hun xx

SFT so sorry hun but have fun baking I am sure you will find some extra special treats for doddles really soon xx

Mousky must be lovely to have that all behind you. What are you up to hun re mothers day?!?!?!

DHC your brave hun will be keeping everything crossed for you and fingers crossed for the BM xx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx

AFM live is just great our little girl is just amazing, we are so happy


----------



## C0nfused

Starfishtigger said:


> C0nfused yes we will get a prescription for some items, but it is not the same as going to the bakery or a cafe and choosing her own, I know most cafes do a gluten free cake now but it is never the pink ones  We will be doing lots of trial baking over hte next few weeks that for sure, and need to somehow make gluten free chocolate balls (maltesers!) x


((hugs))

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seriously-Good-Gluten-free-Baking-Association/dp/185626923X/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326493801&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seriously-Good-Gluten-free-Cooking-Kids/dp/0857830554/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1326493801&sr=8-5

My mum can't eat gluten and she has one of the phil vickery books and finds the cakes really good, just googled for the book she had and saw the kids one.

/links


----------



## daxcat

Hello my lovely ladies, I'm so sorry to be missing for so long! My naughty but fabulous little man demands all my attention!!!

I must say a massive thankyou to my secret santa for the lovely wash bag and soap. I'm guessing....... FM!   

SFT - really sorry that Doodles is coeliac. Poor little love, there are loads of recipies online but it's not the same.      I've been folllowing your diary and am stunned by your amazing twinnies - long may they thrive! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Steph - so great that you're loving being a mummy. XXXXX

MrsR - so close now! I'm so excited for you, I read every day to see your ticker but never have time to post! XXXX

FM - Horrible that you have to have your Iron transfusions again    Better get going on those liver milkshakes I suggested before again LOL! Sherlock on BBC1 is absolutely great, you can probably catch the first series on BBC iplayer. Love it!

AAAIAM - I love reading all your posts, I've never heard you sound happier - you always make me smile with the love that shines through in all your posts!   

Mousky - How is sunny brasil lovely lady? I hope the fab Mr Y is enjoying it and feels better from his OP soon?

Kizzy - How is the gorgeous Miss M? Hope you're both well and had a fab christmas! XXXXXXXX

Poppy - how are you? Hope you and LO are both thriving! XXXXX

PB - How are you honey? I hope you're growing a lovely bump!!!!! Would love to see some bump piccies as they happen. XXXXXXXX

DHC - All the hope and love in the world coming at you. XXXXXXXXXXXX

Much love and cuddles to anyone I've forgotten! 

AFM - I read every day but my beautiful little guy lets me read or post so I never get to reply! Daddy has him right now so I get to catch up finally. He has his 2 front teeth through just about and we're starting to think about a sibling although thats a long and stressful journey just thinking about it never mind starting DH's treatment again!

Love to everyone,

Shelley and Mattie. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi all,

Daxcat, so nice to hear from you    , and No I am not your secret Santa   

what a lovely day today, about to go out in a minute for a long walk in the park then probably a brunch somewhere. Going to see "the Artist" this evening   
Have a nice day all,
Future Mummy


----------



## C0nfused

Happy Birthday Kiki2u for tomorrow!!


----------



## HippyChicky

Happy birthday Kiki2u xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Happy Birthday Kiki2u


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls 

Kiki2u  my lovely, hope you have had a nice day!  x

Mrs R, yay!!  to finishing work   sounds like you got some lovely gifts  x

SFT, sorry to hear about Doddles, hope you will all be able to adapt without any problems, poor little sweetheart. Glad the twins are doing well   x

Shelley, lovely to hear from you, sounds like you are having a ball with Mattie  x

FM, sorry to hear your having iron infusions again, it must make you feel down  x

Stephy, im loving the oics of your lo  x

Kizzy, im loving your pics too, i cant believe how quickly Mollie is growing  x

Hippy, hope your ok and you can decide a way forward this year   x

Poppy, how are you and your little beauty doing?  x

Confused and Smile how are you both my lovelies?  x

aaaiam, how are you all doing?  x

Mousky, how is Mr Y doing after his op  x

AFM, well we had a super time in center parcs, although on the last night we had a cheeky mouse  run across our floor, thinking he owned the place, running into the spare room, then poking his head back round the door to look what all the fuss was about when i screamed!!  

Mmmmmh, now i've had a think, and i know one of my gifts was off the lovely Mr R, but the other gift i just don't have a clue, so if anyone wants to put me out of my misery, feel free 

Love Karen xxx


----------



## Nicho

Hi all

This is all new to me, confused!!!!


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Nicho,

The thread is for bubbles, the numbers you have underneath your name, you just click to give some one bubbles if you want. I will blow some for you now so you can see, you wont be able to blow any for me as i am at my limit, in case you think its not working for you, if you tried to blow some for me  Its also a lovely thread for chatting, open to everyone, so it would be lovely if you would join us  

Karen xx


----------



## poppy40

Kiki - hope you had a fab birthday! xx

Will try & catch up in the week. Have had lots of visitors so difficult to post as my PC is in the spare bedroom and its so slow trying to post from my phone but I love reading all the updates every day.  xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Happy birthday Kiki x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello Nicho   welcome to the thread   


Girls, I saw "the Artist", and loved it! it is in Black and White and a silent movie, like they did in the old time, worth watching. The dog is so cute   

Have a nice week everyone,

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Evening/Morning all!

Dax nice to hear from you and glad to hear Mattie is doing so well.  Do you still have to go for those scans in your signture, have they said all is well?  I often think of the worry you went through, you coped so amazingly well.


Pink Babe what did you think of Centre Parcs (apart from the mouse!)?  We had a mouse this time last year, sadly for it, it just could not resist the peanut butter mouse trap   


Weeeeell I can't sleep again. Fed up with this!  I have stopped some of my pain meds as they could make Pebble drowsy after birth, and they are quite soporific so think that is making things worse.


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi ladies  hope your all well 

Mrs R, sorry to hear about your lack of sleep, you must be going crazy  Pebbles better have plenty of cuddles for you after all this 

Center parcs was lovely, although the one we went to (Winfell forest, cumbria) is now looking a little tired, and in need of an update, especially to pool area. Its also very expensive while your there too   There was lots of wildlife around the forest though which was nice to see. We went 3 years ago and took DS with us, and it was lovely as it snowed while we were there and everyone made a snowman outside, (ours was the best of course  ) Think if we go again, we may try a different parc, for a change 

I remember your mouse episode last year 

Karen xx


----------



## Mousky

Hello ladies,
We're back. The usual mixed feelings about it  
Hope everyone's doing well, will catch up later  
ps. our flight was unbelievably tranquil!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Welcome back Mousky, glad you had a good flight.  Has Mr Y fully recovered from his dental treatment?


PB thanks for the Centre Parcs info.  


I did a Red Cross first aid course yesterday, it was really good.  Kind of made me wonder why I hadn't done one before.  Most of it was relatively simple but could be so important!  I did learn CPR about 15 years ago as part of my lifeguarding qualification, but from what they said yesterday, they have made it much simpler and I feel a lot more confident about what I learned this time.  I hope I will never have to use it.  A couple of years ago a cyclist got clipped by a bus right in front of me, he somersaulted over the handlebars and landed on his head at my feet.  He was knocked out but came round quickly, but he was bleeding a lot from his head.  The ambulance operator talked me thrugh what to do when I called, and the ambulance was there in less than 5 minutes (thank god!), but I was so shocked and panicked.  I was on my way to work and when I eventually got there I just burst into tears.  Maybe I would cope better now I've done the course.  Happily the cyclist contacted me a couple of weeks later to tell me he was ok and thank me for helping.  I cried with the relief when I heard that!


Have a nice Sunday everyone xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Evening girls 


Welcome back Mousky   how is Mr Y?    x


Mrs R, i hope your were singing along with Vinnie Jones to ''ah ah ah ah staying alive, staying alive''   
how nice of that cyclist to contact you afterwards to thank you    x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

just back from my iron infusion, at least I can use my laptop there . 

Mousky, welcome back, glad the trip was much better on the way back. How is Mr Y? 

Mrs Rock, must have been really scary to see that cyclist falling ! well done for helping him and doing so well!

We saw the Edgar Hoover film yesterday, I was a bit disappointed. I found the film a bit boring. Very well played though. 3 out of 5 for the film.

Has anyone seen " the Artist " yet? so good!

Have a nice evening all,

Future Mummy


----------



## kizzymouse

Karen - just popped onto say - how did you get to 17 weeks already!!!         


And Mrs Rock - wow not long for you!!   I hardly slept at night from about 34 weeks!   


Big hugs to everyone else!


Miss MJ is one 3 wks on Sunday - how did that happen?


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls   

where is everyone?   

kizzy, how are you?   

Mousky, are you over the jetlag and have you adjusted to the Belgian weather? 

SFT, how are you and how is your little one?   

Just had another infusion, spent 4 hours there!  they had run out of the product and forgotten to get some more from the pharmacy two floors down so that took them one hour, and then my prescription was missing, they  only realised it after the medecine arrived so that was another hour of waiting so the doc had to check I could have some more infusions , make a phone call, and say yes, I agree she needs 5 more infusions  , they all knew I needed more but they have to follow the protocol so that was waiting and waiting , so glad I can use my laptop! 
I was not impressed though, nothing to do with the nurses though, they are always so nice and so busy! but one doc for an entire busy ward is not enough! 

Tomorrow, I am going to a sample sale at lunch time with my friend, looking forward to that   

what are you all doing this week end?

Have a nice evening all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

What a faff at the hospital FM, very annoying.  Still at least you got it done in the end and didn't have to come back another day.

AAAIAM, how are you getting on with your new little one?

Poppy, hope Harry's reflux is getting better.


Not much news to report from me, now on mat leave and not doing very much.  Don't seem to be able to sleep for longer than 3-4 hours at a time so am awake a lot at night and cat napping during the day.  I am actually 39 weeks tomorrow but can't get my ticker to say so, not sure why.  Funny kind of waiting period.  For about 10 days now been having a lot of pains in my lower back and if I let my bladder fill up even the tiniest bit I get the most awful lower backache and it radiates down to my groin.  It goes when I empty my bladder but even sitting down to do so can hurt a lot.  I know Pebble's head is fully engaged so presumably this pain is due to there being no room in pelvis for bladder to expand.  I think it may be something to do with the rigidity of my spinal fusion but who knows.  Been checked in case it was an infection and it's not, GP said it could be pre-labour pains but those shouldn't be painful, and this definitely is!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi everyone sorry I have been awol no excuses just been a little bit busy and Bubba is really struggling with daddy doing different shifts she just about gets it by wed/thurs then its the weekend and all changes again and then its MOnday bless her!! She is fab we are so lucky her personality is really coming out now  she said Duck tonight and was so proud of herself she didn't stop for about an hour   

Mrs Rock hope you don't have too much longer to wait, i was hoping to come on and hear some news xx

FM hope you are ok can't belive you had to wait that long xx

Mousky glad you had a good journey home xx

I am sorry this is a short message but should really be in the land of nod as someone little will be awake early, hopefully will get in a bit more of a sensible routine soon and will be on more often!!  Take care everyone and massive hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

AAAIAM am smiling at the thought of Bubba saying 'duck' over and over   .  My nephew's first word was 'car' and he used to point at them out of windows all the time, closely followed by 'daddy' and 'taxi', 'mummy' did not happen for quite a while, I think my sister was a bit offended!  'Cafe' was quite an early one as well, I think for a while he thought 'cafe' meant 'hungry', but that was my bad influence I think, I had him spoilt rotten   



Still waiting here!  Decided not to go into central London today for parents in laws' birthday lunch.  Their birthdays are 5 days apart so we usually get together on the closest weekend.  Despite being bored out of my brain I feel too tired and heavy for the train journey and the crowds so have sent hubby on his own.  Don't think I could sit comfortably through a long meal in a restaurant either so would be a bit of a waste.  Hopefully they won't mind.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,
are you watching the Australian  open final? Djokovic vs Nadal? fantastic! 

AAA, I love reading your posts they are so happy    

Mrs Rock, good idea I think to rest, you only have 10 more days to go haven't you? so it could happen anyday?    

Future Mummy


----------



## Mousky

Hello beautiful ladies!

I hope the weather is nice where you are. Here we shouldn't be seeing positive temperatures this week and there's even some snow falling at this moment  
Anyway,

MrsR - I'm sure I'll be back here for my next post and Pebbles will have already been born!  Are you all packed? Is the hospital - I assume you're not going for a home birth?  - close to where you live? Have you decided on a name or are going to wait to see her face 1st? 

AAAIAM - Does bubba have a favorite duck?  MIL always had cats so DH's first word was 'puss' (poes in dutch) and he kept pointing to everything and everyone and asking Poes?  I have no idea what I said first, maybe Gin Tonic? 

PB - is it really team blue?   How's the LO treating you? I hope everything is going as you've dreamt  

DHC - happy to hear you're giving another go. I hope that's something you and your DH are happy with  Is work maniac? 

FM - I saw the last set yesterday while I was on my lunch break, an almost 6 hours game?!  I used to love 'Nole' specially when he started breaking the Nadal-Federer hegemony but now I'm bored with him  I mean, it's always the same games. Where's the novelty?  I haven't really seen many movies lately but I have a gigantic list of the ones I want to see  Hopefully, I can catch up this weekend?  I was sorry to hear you're back to the infusions but glad it helps  Btw, I read this very stereotypical article this morning and thought of you http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/jan/29/digested-read-french-children-dont-throw I must say I never came across a french parent who had an attitude like that 

Kizzy - wow, Mollie is almost one!   

Shelley - happy to hear you're both well. So number 2, is it? 

Has anyone heard from SFT? I hope her 3 LOs are well 

Kiki, Confused, Stephy (and Ruby), HP (and Lucas) Smile, there's so very few of us here now that the ladies are busy with their babies I never know who's still posting  I hope you're all doing fine 

Well, I've been quite busy working on the book project  I have been sending the editor some chapters but still have some good 80 pages to write, maybe more  I suppose these are the wonders of freelance: sometimes you get swamped with work and other times there's no real action  I've also been trying to hit the gym and what can I say? I love it 

Next Sunday is DH's bday so his family is coming over for lunch/dinner. Still haven't had time to give much thought to it but I must come up with something because he's useless when it comes to planning 

Love to all


----------



## Mrs Rock

Mousky glad to hear work and gym are keeping you busy.  Have you settled back in in Belgium now?  It's meant to be get pretty cold here this week too, but so far has been a really mild winter.  I read that article you linked and it was the franglais that really made me laugh   .  Tongue so firmly in cheek it maybe went a bit far though, I wonder if the actual book is really like that!  Must say though in all the time I have spent in Spain I have always marvelled at how well Spanish children seem to behave in restaurants.  Except possibly the 3 I was an au pair for in Madrid - they might've been a notable exception   


SFT really glad to hear that the twins are well.  Poor old Doodles has had a rough few weeks hasn't she, I hope she is feeling better very soon.  Don't worry about personals, just tell us all your news   


FM I spent yesterday watching Sex and the City (again) and repeats of Don't Tell the Bride (again!).  Not much of a tennis watcher.  I prefer rowing, athletics and swimming myself.  


My nephew asked me on the phone yesterday whether I was eating lots of porridge "because it's a good food for babies, not much to chew."  Bless him, I think he is picturing the food going into my tummy and the baby in there with its mouth open ready!!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

just back from infusion and it took only 1h30ms ! everything was ready this time! I think today I started really feeling a difference in energy, it is statring to work, another 3 and I will be ready to party !

Mousky, I really enjoyed the tennis yesterday, suspense until the end! 
I read the article   the woman must have been smoking her carpet before hand    what a stupid idiot! 
I don't even think her Franglais is that good!   
what will you do after the book is finished? are you thinking of another one?

SFT, nice to hear from you   , sorry to her your lo is not well at the moment , lots of    I hope she gets better very soon. Happy to hear your twins are doing well , not long to go now   

Mrs Rock, I often watch Sex and the city when I am bored or a bit sad or tired, it always, always makes me feel better. I never get tired of it   your nephew is so cute   I like the picture of the porridge being gulped by baby in your stomach   

Pinkbabe, how are you? 

hello everyone else   

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls, 

SFT, aww bless Doddles, she had been through such a lot, i hope she will be ok. Im so pleased your babes are doing really well too  you appear to cope very well without your DH at home for long periods of time, i would have gone to pieces by now probably    xx

Mrs R, i hope your managing to get a a bit of rest, not long now   xx

FM, im fine thanks my lovely, just been really busy with work, haven't had a minute  You poor thing having to have all those infusions. Will there be an end to them or will you have to keep having them?   xx

Mousky, hope you can manage to have a relaxing weekend and catch up on your films  were still not sure what sex wee having yet, were hoping to find out in 2 weeks at 20 week scan   as you can tell im soooo excited to find out! xx

AAAIAM, your lo sounds hilarious!! she's certainly keeping you entertained  xx

Stephy, how are you and your lo doing?  xx

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Love Karen xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

hi I have to confess girls I have got a mummy brain and I have just read all the posts and can't remember a word actually I was like that before Bubba came home!! She is a bit poorly at the moment to sleep for us both is very shallow she seems to sleep through it but every cough and splutter we are jumping up!!! 

SFT sending doodles some massive hugs poor little bean hope she feels better soon, really pleased those twins are ok and will be keeping everything crossed they stay that way until daddy is home xxx

FM glad you are feeling a difference xx

  to everyone 

Mrs Rock hope you are ok and pebbles appears soon xx


----------



## H&amp;P

hi all sorry I have been AWOL we have had LO in hospital on a drip with a viral infection all a bit scary but he is home now and on the mend though still not 100%, I do read every day on my phone but find it really difficult to post from there without a million typos.

Love to all, will do better soon when we are back in a routine.


----------



## Cherry Tree

H&P so sorry to hear LO has been so poorly big    to you all hun as it must of been awful to see him lik that    glad to hear he is back home and on the mend. Hope he is fully recovered soon hun    x

SFT big    to you and doodles hun hope you are both feeling better soon too    x

Hello to everyone else, sorry I haven't been posting but I do read often   

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Bonsoir everyone   ,

H&P,   I hope your LO fully recovers very soon ,It must have been a worry  

Kiki, nice to hear from you   

Mrs Rock, anymore Sex and the City watching?   how are you feeling? 

Mousky, have you watched any films? 

another infusion done   2 more and then I may have some time to have proper lunch hours again   

Have a nice evening everyone ,

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello ladies

I see we have a name change amongst us?    Hope all's ok?

FM pleased your infusions are working.  Will you always have to have them from time to time?

H&P hope LO is fully recovered soon, must've been horrible   

AAAIAM I'm sure I would be the same, jumping up to make sure all is well every 5 mins.

Well I'm still waiting, pretty bored and was feeling quite down yesterday.  Very stupid of me because we are only talking days after all.  But time just seems to be dragging as am not able to do much and I am awake from 3am every night, only ever sleep for 3-4 hours at a time, it is maddening.  Mind you, that's probably not going to be any different once Pebble is here but at least it'd be constructive to be up in the night because of feeding her rather than just pacing the house and watching rubbish on telly!  Had a better day today though, my MIL took me to Bluewater and I had a stagger around a couple of shops and got myself a new wallet as I needed one.  Was nice to have a change of scene and was such a beautiful day, even though very cold.  Pebble has a new way of lying in my pelvis, feels like my kidneys are being crushed I kid you not, I think this is a big baby we are dealing with here!


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls,


Kikui, i love your new name    x


AAAIAM, i hope your lo is feeling better soon    x


FM, glad your feeling better    x


H&P, aww bless your lo, hope he is feeling better soon, lovely to hear from you    x


Mrs R, this is a message for Pebbles, '' this is your aunty Karen here, get yourself out at once or your in trouble      hope your ok Mrs R, glad you managed to get out yesterday for a short while    x


Hope everyone else is doing well   


Ive just had my hair cut and coloured, so i feel lovely this evening   


Love Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ah Karen I had my hair cut 2 weeks ago and am still admiring it now, I had left it SO LONG beforehand cos the smells in the hairdressers turned my stomach.  I looked like I had slept in a hedge most of the time so I was so pleased to have it done finally!  Really perks you up doesn't it!  Did you go for same colour or different?

Pebble so far not listening to Aunty Karen   .  Officially 40 weeks today and yesterday started walking up and down the hill near our house as someone told me that might help!!!   


What's everyone doing this weekend?  I have got my second new phone in 3 months as really wasn't getting on with my smartphone, couldn't use the screen properly to text and it was driving me mad!  Have switched to a  BB curve and like it so much better as has a proper keyboard.  DH says I am now officially old as this is the moment when I have decided I can no longer adapt to new technology and I think he might be right ha ha   Am getting like my Mum who decided years ago that she doesn't like cashpoints   .  Anyhow my sister tells me that there are shops who'll buy working phones, I did not know this, so am going today to see if they'll buy my old one, is practically brand new after all.  Then I can spend the money on something nice!


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning Mrs R, apart from the walking you have mentioned, a hot curry and vigorous sex   , i don't have any more ideas to tempt Pebbles out i'm afraid, fingers crossed for you that its any time soon   


Glad you feel better after you had your hair done, you made me giggle with the 'looking like you had slept in a hedge'   Ive kept to the same colour, i have had my hair blonde all over and dark brown all over in the past and then always reverted back to my highlights   


Im off shopping for food shortly....... exciting hey! then will be in work tomorrow, so not much going on for me this weekend. You have made a good choice with the Blackberry phone, DH and i both have one and we wouldn't have anything else now. Those iphone things are so frustrating, i couldn't control mine, it kept running away with me when i use t stroll down, so your not on your own in the 'ald girl mobile club'   


Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Vigorous what   Really not happening, I admire those who can do that at this point


----------



## pinkbabe

maybe just the thought of it will send your body into a bit of shock to pop Pebbles out!      xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Girls,

Mrs Rock, here are more ideas for you to try  I would not try the herbal ones, but I heard before the rasberry leaf tea can help. The nipple one is a good one too, as for the bizarre ones at the bottom,  why not!

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/planningyourbabysbirth/naturalbringonlabour/

So cold, but still no snow, we are doing food shopping today too Pinkbabe, as I think tomorrow it will be so cold we might hibernate for the day and watch DVDs.

If it snows on Monday I am working from home, as I have to be at the hospital in the afternoon anyway.

We have nothing planned for the week end otherwise which is rare, but good, as those infusions are giving me some side effects now ( headache, aching muscles, metallic taste). I can't wait for it to finish. I am drinking loads of water to help but it is so unatural to have. I am sure I have enough of it now in the body, the next two are so that I don't come back too early and manage to have extra stock, but it also means I get a bit too much to start with, and the body does not like it when it is too much either.

And yes, apparently I am to have infusions at least until menopause!

Have a nice week end everyone.

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

FM, oh no on the continuous infusions, but i suppose if they make you feel better they are worth it  
Good idea on the hibernating, wish we could be like some of the animals and hibernate all winter  Hope the water helps to flush your system and you start to feel better very soon 

Im going to have a look at your link now in case i may need it when the time comes 

Hey girls, have you seen this too, just seen it on the internet......superb!!

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/world-of-sport/table-tennis-baby-takes-storm-151423036.html

Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Sorted Mrs R.............. vigorous sex, on your ball whilst blowing up balloons in your best knickers     xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Well I do have raspberry leaf tea and a ball, could I settle for sitting on it whilst having a nice cup of tea?  Sadly my best knickers no longer fit me so the granny pants are staying on!

Thanks FM!


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh Mrs R, but that's boring, well ok if you must, have a try with that      here's me joking about the situation, it will be me soon, and im sure il be laughing on the other side of my face then    xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

pinkbabe said:


> Sorted Mrs R.............. vigorous sex, on your ball whilst blowing up balloons in your best knickers    xxx


----------



## C0nfused

Hello everyone! 

Well we have snow!! Makes me even happier that I've booked our holiday!!! Off to Tenerife we go! Got a fantastic under budget ALL INCLUSIVE deal!! Amazing, considering we only went into town to get DH's hair cut! 

Mrs R - if you had no joy in town, envirophone or somewhere will buy your phone but make sure you compare a few of those sites to get the best price. BTW they also buy old broken phones!

Jen x


----------



## pinkbabe

Have a lovely holiday jen, that will be fab getting away from this weather    its only raining here, we never get much snow if any in the northwest    i quite like it, although only if it doesn't cause any disruption, which it often does doesn't it xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

H&P hope LO is better soon, it is horrible when they are poorly   

Mrs Rock hope pebbles is listening and gets a move on, she just wants to be a monkey and keep you waiting xx

FM not much fun i'm sure but if they help make you feel better xx

Well Bubba is defo on the mend today thank gawd she hasn't eaten hardly anything other than breakfast all week so was lovely to see her filling her face today! Good job really as we were at an adoption party organised by our local authority so SW's everywhere!!! She has a real love of balloons and was playing with one right in front of a SW when it popped and she landed on her nose poor love!!! But OMG why did she have to do it right in front of a SW!! 

Hope everyone is staying warm its not nice out xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Confused thank you for the tip about phones, have googled them all, did not realise you could post the phone off to places either, thought you had to find a shop.  How did I not know all this!!  I may end up doing that as was thwarted by snow yesterday!  Your holiday sounds great, when do you go?


AAAIAM how lovely that they had an adoption party.  Have you read "Digging to America" by Anne Tyler, about 2 American families who adopt babies from Korea and they first meet at the airport as their children arrive on the same flight, after that every year they get together on "Arrival Day" for a party to celebrate.  Hope Bubba enjoyed herself despite the shock with the balloon!


Well I went to the pool yesterday to walk about in the water for my pelvis, got there at 7.30am to find it doesn't open until 8 on a Sat!  But glad I went early as it then snowed, there's about 3 inches on the ground now and it looks beautiful.  Probably best not to try and take the car to the pool today though I suppose.  Quite glad now that labour did not start whilst it was snowing!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mrs Rock no haven't seen that one will have to have a read sounds interesting, its weird I seem to be finding time to read but not for anything else, its a real chill out when Bubba is having a snooze just sit on sofa and have a read! I can't do much housework etc as living in a flat means she hears everything bless her. Any movements yet

Hope everyone is ok and staying warm. We have had a really fab day! Bubba loves the snow yeah I am so pleased beacuse Mummy does and it was really special playing with our daughter in the snow    We weren't out long as we don't have any suitable footwear but sandwich bags came in handy, she had tights on under leggings then sandwich bags over her feet with socks and then her slippers    not a good look bless her but it worked LOL!  Mind you saying that is can go now as I hate it with a passion when it freezes!!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Well staying home today to work, as need to go for infusion this afternoon, and considering the icy pavements and delays with tube, much better to stay home.

Mrs Rock, how is it going? any luck with the website suggestions?  

AAA, sounds like you had a lot of fun with your little one in the snow  

Mousky, must be quite cold over there , how are you doing? 









DH watched superbowl late last night, ( which meant I did not sleep until late myself  as I get waken up easily these days , but I can't complain as I like watching the Oscars ceremony or Golden Globes awards live, and DH does not complain  ) anyway, got out of bed to watch Madona performing and although it was quite something as usual , she is quite a performer, her very high heels were a bit in the way at times. Those american footballers are quite good performers too, like acrobats!









Anyway, better go back to my work 

Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi all   

Mrs Rock, are we there yet?   have you tried any suggestions from the website?   
Maybe it is going to be a Valentine baby!   

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo   


I have been drinking raspberry leaf tea, eating pineapple and bouncing on ball for 2-3 weeks now so I think we can safely say those do not work.  At this rate I'll be getting desperate enough to have sex


----------



## Mousky

Oh, so no news yet?   Mrs R, I've just seen your post! In my country they would already have cut you opened   

Btw, has anyone heard from Poppy? I hope they're well 

AAAIAM - I bet you have a gazillion pictures of bubba in the snow 

PB - nice to hear you have a new do  you must look all pretty for your LO's arrival 

Confused - when are you off to Tenerife? I don't want to be a party pooper but I'm sure I've seen some spanish islands under snow? 

FM - I haven't seen the superbowl, too late but have heard all about it through my brother and friends  Are you still experiencing side effects from the infusions?  I hope it's not too bad. Oh, yes, it's been brutally cold here. I think it's silly to complain because of whats happening in eastern europe but then again I'm a gal from the tropics  we haven't seen positive temperatures for over a week and the thermometers quite liked to remain on - 16 with realfeel of - 20 or something. MrY is getting used to it but it's quite hard for him.  

Well, I sort of took a day off today. My brother's best friend is in Europe with his fiancee and were spending 2 days here in BRU so we took them to Waterloo today. It was quite interesting but damn it was cold up there with the Lion 

Anyway, I hope all the bubblicious are doing well


----------



## C0nfused

Mousky - Not until May so I expect any snow will have melted!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Mousky do they do induction of labour in Brazil??  Looking at that end of next week if necessary - I really, really hope not   


Heard from Poppy end of last week I think.  She is fine but H has some colic and reflux so is keeping her busy.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh SFT thanks!  That top was from Debenhams, not maternity but surprisingly stretchy   .  
Yes, and also people saying knowingly "Rest and sleep while you still can".  I have been surviving on 3-4 hours sleep a night for months now, I don't actually think it is possible to sleep less and stay alive so that one might just tip me over the edge!  I was seeing flashing lights 2 weeks agao and ended up in the maternity unit being monitored for pre-eclampsia, of course it was nothing of the kind it was all due to lack of sleep   .  Your massage and facial sound lovely, I think I might do that next week if still waiting


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mousky um yeah we have got just a few of us and Bubba in the snow!!! i just wish I could post one on here but daren't. Hope you have warmed up xx

Mrs Rock hope pebbles makes an appearance soon, I reckon she is waiting for things to warm up outside, she doesn't wanna make an appearance in the cold! 

SFT well done you thats an epic catch up!! We have been planning to go swimming, (well hubby will be) with Bubba but haven't got round to it yet!! I woud look like a beached whale if I went in the water. My weight rocketed after all my health issues last year I am pleased to say the Bubba diet is working really well and slowly but surely been on the go all day is having a positive effect and weight is going down Yeah.  Hope doodles is better soon bless her. 

Bubba slept for 13 hours last night!! No noise just solid sleep its the first time so hoping she is better now and her cold and cough have gone, today is the first day in our time together that I haven't heard her cough!! very weird!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

SFT, nice to hear from you   I am still having infusions ( not transfusions though, thank god) . So pleased doodles is getting better.   Massage and facial, a wonderful idea   

Mrs Rock, I think you have to try the other ideas on the website   , seriously, I heard the nipple thing can work, and of course accupuncture often works, but you have to know someone you trust at this stage. I think that this baby is stubborn    Pinkbabe is right , it might be time for sex on the ball    bump photos? where ?   what did I miss?    

Mousky, I remember visiting Waterloo. Not in freezing temps though. It was indeed that kind of weather in the winter I studied there, I remember getting out of bed early to go to classes, and thinking I so would feel better under my duvet. That's where I started  wearing long thermal underwear and tights under my jeans . I had no fridge in my room, and it was independent rooms with no communal kitchens and the cantina was only at lunch time, so I would leave my butter and milk outside in a bag attached to the window and it was perfect for breakfast   I switched to black coffee and jam in late spring   . 
Any new photo of Mr Y?   with his coat?   

AAA, 13 hours! that is great , I hope your LO feels much better   

Anyone watching "the good wife" on Thursdays? DH and I love this series   

Regarding secret santa by the way, I will try and guess: is it you Mousky? the green rock garden has really grown and is now in full view on the chest of draws in our bedroom   

Have a nice warm evening everyone   

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

AAAIAM I really wish we could see a pic of Bubba too but understand why we can't.  I was thinking actually it could be quite appropriate if Pebble were to arrive whilst there's snow on the ground, as she was a snowbaby after all   



FM my pics are on BFP thread, thought it best just to post them on there, but if you click on my posts you can see them.  




SFT I did hold 4 newborns at my NCT coffee meet up last week but I was one day short of 40 weeks then, maybe I need to hold them all again this week!  I have been wondering about acupuncture as I used to have it a lot for pain but I stopped going and now I'm not really sure about seeing someone new.  I remember once my previous practitioner was trying to regulate my cycle and my AF was overdue, it started about 3 hours after acupuncture I was so impressed.  But that person works in central London and really don't have the energy to go there by train and tube right now - I know that sounds a bit pathetic!  Might have a look and see if there is someone closer to home I like the look of.


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Im still alive  . I read every day just havent had chance to do a proper post fm my pc as usually on my phone.

Little H has got bad reflux & is screaming during every feed so after 5 trips to the drs we finally have some new meds to try - he's been in a lot of pain & has looked so miserable its been heartbreaking. DS1 has been off school with a streaming cold & bad chest & DH is away at a conference - if he goes on about the lovely 5* hotel one more time im going to whack him 

Will catch up properly over the weekend.

Love to everyone xx

Ps - Mrs R - acu got me started with DS1 - literally a few hrs later. You might be able to find someone who could do a home tx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi girls   


Mrs R, i love your bump pics, there just gorg! hope Pebbles comes along very soon       x


Poppy, sorry to hear Harry is still having a bad time, i hope he is feeling better soon, and i hope your other lo is feeling better soon too. You must have alot to put up with DH being away    x


SFT, hope your ok    glad Doodles is feeling better, she had been through such alot    Our scan is next wed, and just cant wait to find out the sex, its so exciting    We do have some lovely names in mind, but just can't decide    x


FM, hope your feeling a bit better    x


AAAIAM, the swimming will be just fab, i cant wait to take my lo swimming    glad you were all able to get a good nights sleep    x


Mousky, hope you had a nice day off yesterday, keep warm hun    x


Hope everyone else is doing well   


Love Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

I had my last infusion today, woohoo! 

Mrs Rock, you look gorgeous in the photo  nice bump too! 
Have you found an accu locally? there is of course Zita West on Harley street, she works a lot with pregnant women and at the end of the pregnancies. I have never met her, but heard she was good. Very expensive  though   

Karen, how are you doing?   

Going to watch "the good wife" tonight. 

Are we going to get more snow do yo think? I can't believe that last month I managed to buy some daffodils at the supermarket! spring before spring!

Have a nice evening all,

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi FM, 


Whoo hoo on your last infusion for a while    


We don't really get any snow here in the North west, sometimes i think how nice it would be just for a short time, and be snowed in in front of the fire    DH loves the snow, he prefers winter holidays to summer ones     xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Snowing here right now!  

Have been to Zita West for acu back in Jan before and after ET, didn't rate it much and much more expensive than you need to pay.  Have left a message for someone local...we'll see.  


Poppy sorry Harry has had such a hard time of it


----------



## pinkbabe

Oooh how lovely Mrs R, is it coming down thick, i love watching it, its so relaxing! xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

It's quite fine but been going on a while now.  Just walked to sainsburys in it and now have spaniel's ears hair all wet and floppy with snow!


----------



## pinkbabe

thats hilarious! gosh your brave, hope you took great care, i would imagine it was slippy xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Poppy hope Harry is better   
Karen - can't believe you are about half way there! Will you find out flavour at scan?   
Mrs Rock - wow you must be just playing a waiting game now! Have they said how long they will let you go over b4 induction? Have you had any early labour signs?   


Big hellos to everyone else xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Kizzy it's really confusing, over the course of weeks 38-39 I was having loads of painful contractions, not like painless BH, for 3- 4 hours at a time then they would stop.  Since then, basically nothing, feel completely normal!  Well, apart from the size of an elephant of course.

I am booked for a sweep on Monday morning and if that doesn't work will be induced next Thurs or Fri.  I so badly don't want to be induced.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello all   ,

I hope you are all enjoying your week end. 

Mrs Rock , how are you doing? I think it might be a Valentine baby after all   

I bought the DVD Mildred Pierce the other day , with Kate Winslet and Guy Pearce ( used to love him in Neighbours when I was a student   ), and I really liked it! a bit different from the original, but really good. Would advise to watch . the 5 episodes miniseries was £12 at Sainsbury.
I think Kate got a prize for it actually.

We were in Richmond yesterday and last night staying with friends over there , we had a good time, it was a nice dinner party and we always enjoy Richmond. 

I can't believe the news that Whitney Houston passed away! she was only 48! very sad. 

I hope you are all having a cosy Sunday,

Future Mummy


----------



## Cherry Tree

Mrs Rock good luck hunni, either way not long now hun     xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck Mrs R xxxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mrs Rock lots of


----------



## Happy Mummy

SFT, I like your valentine present!  scans ultrasounds sometimes can be a bit distorted and it also depends on how good the docs reading them are . It must be  worrying though of course, sending lots of   your way. You are doing so well   

Pinkbabe, lots of   for tomorrow   

DH has a very bad cold with  fever, not much voice , so he is working from bed   ( told him to take the day off but no, he would not   )
So change of plan, we are doing a very nice meal for two at home this evening with champagne, and some oysters ( I have to open the bloody things first  ) , smoked salmon , and 2 small decadent chocolate cakes that I ordered from Maison blanc this morning, and will pick up tonight.
A nice DVD and we are all set.
I got my beautiful card this morning and a beautiful " Celine" wallet/purse .
I got him a cachemire dressing gown, I found on sale, and is so warm and beautiful and he looks so good in it ! Very Mr Big in Sex and the city!  He is at the moment wearing it while in bed and it is keeping him very warm   

Have a wonderful evening everyone   

Future Mummy


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck for induction Mrs R   Hope yours works lol    


Our girlies will have birthdays close together - Mollie is one on Sunday ( 19th ) - aquarius babies! ( Mollie is last day of aquarius - very nearly a pisces and in some horoscopes she is! ) 




Hugs to all


----------



## babydreams09

Hi Ladies...

I used to post here once upon a time but have been MIA... just been lurking around FF looking for some familiar names (hi Kizzy  ) and saw that *Pinkbabe* is *20 weeks pregnant. Woohooooooo. Congratulations!!!*

Also congrats to you too *Mrs Rock* and good luck tomorrow


----------



## daxcat

Mrsr-  just wanted to say i'm so excited for you and i hope it all goes quickly. Xxx
Sft - glad port and starboard are still hanging on in there. Xxx
Pb-  your ticker is flying up! So exciting. Xxx
Kizzy-  wow 1 soon! Where does the time go?? Mattie is nearly 10 months now!
Fm-  sounds like a lovely night. Shame about dhs cold. Xxx
Aaa-  hope you're well and loving every minute. Xxx
Baby2-  are you there honey? Hope alls well. Xxx
Mousky-  i hope mr y is well? Are you in belgium at the moment? Xxx

Hope i haven't forgotten anyone, on my phone so can't look back! 
Love to everyone and happy valentines day. Xxxx
we had a lovely buffet chinese lunch today and it was matties first restaurant experience. He was good as gold and has discovered an addiction to chicken and sweetcorn soup!


----------



## poppy40

Mrs R - lots of luck for tomorrow. Cant wait to hear yr news. Have u got someone to post for you or have u trained up DH?!

Hello to everyone, havent had chance to catch up properly. DH currently syringing milk into H as his reflux is getting worse - back to the drs again tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Mousky

MrsR - thinking of you, hope it goes smoothly for you and Pebble  Can't wait to hear your news   

Poppy - poor H  I hope the doctor can help  

PB - I hope you enjoy your scan 

Shelley - lovely to hear from you and Mattie  Yes, we're still in BRU, can't complain really, specially now with positive temperatures after 2 weeks of *intense* freezing-cold 

SFT - I'm happy to hear you have so much confidence in your doc, this must make you feel more confident  How's DD? and how's the dieting changes going? When I was told I couldn't have gluten we were a bit miffed but now it's just normal and even DH who doesn't really have problems is gluten-free as he feels so much better this way. I guess if your DD can eat eggs, you can still make her some lovely cakes. I can't have eggs either or sugar so...  Anyway, wonderful to notice that your DH is about to be back, though I know damn well it must feel like an eternity for you  

FM - I hope your Mr Big is feeling better  We also stayed in yesterday as with work and waking up quite early to hit the gym we're both exhausted. So DH made us some gluten-free vegan linguini alfredo, we lit some candles and that was it  We had agreed on no pressies - we have an anniversary next week - but he still gave me a very stylish bento box, kind of an inside joke for us  anyway, have you seen the grammys? I haven't but I loved Adele's Rolling in the Deep performance. Can't help listening to her with a smile on my face since my brother told me she's the voice of their generation 

DHC, Kizzy, AAAIAM, Cherry tree - hope you're well 

All good on my side  We just came back from our doc and except for my absurdly high triglycerides levels which is a long time battle for me, my results seemed pretty good. I was also told by the doctor I have the worst allergy to yeast he has ever diagnosed  DH's results were also good. We both feel fantastic and have been exercising quite hard - I'm obsessed with working on my  and thighs, still lot's of work to be done there, I'm afraid  Also, I can't remember the last time I had an incapacitating migrane like I used to have (often) or even joint pain! I really recommend this doctor to anyone who is seeking a less clinical approach. Yes it's quite expensive but it's so worth it. He has a practice near Regent's Park so if anyone's interested...


----------



## Mousky

Because you've asked!  
This one was on **.
He absolutely hates this Finish overall and won't walk while wearing it but the shoes and socks (combined with a coat) were a life saver when the thermometers were hitting - 16! It's +++++6 degrees now and I'm hopeful we'll have spring soon


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mrs Rock, how are you doing? any change? I am not even sure what a sweep is   , did you go to see the accu you were mentionning? 

Pinkbabe, lots of   for the scan today   

Daxcat, how lovely your chinese buffet with DH and Mattie, your little one seems to have a clear idea of what he likes to eat    


Mousky, Mr Big is recovering nicely, although not much voice still.
I am amazed I haven't caught anything, probably the infusions have helped, and also the amount of Manouka honey I have been eating, and if DH is starting to feel better , is also probably due to the magical healing power of this honey! so expensive but so worth it really .
Great news with all the latest results, and no more joint pain or migraine? that is fabulous! I am interested in the name of that doc actually. Does he use kinesiology? 
I haven't been hitting the gym or the water or anything to do with exercise lately ( apart from walking quite a lot). The idea to get up so early while it is so cold and still night outside, is hard! 
But actually I think when DH is better we are going to, as we both feel so much better after , and also once we get used to the routine it will be easier. I am impressed by your willpower I have to say   

I hope everyone had a very nice Valentine evening. We did   ( I managed to open the oysters ) , the cakes were yummy and big on calories   I drank more champagne than DH as he was more inclined to drink hot milk and tea with his throat but I left at least a glass each for this evening   I do love champagne     
We are also having our anniversary at the end of this month, and Mr Big is organising it.

OK, about to go out for the rest of the day in meetings, so have a good day everyone   

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

Thanks for the photo Mousky


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all

Wow Mousky that photo is cute!  Really loving the shoes, does he stand still nicely when you put them on??

FM glad you had a good Valentines even if DH was poorly.  Hopefully you won't catch his lurgy.  Am a big fan of champagne myself!  A sweep is when midwide runs her fingers around the inside of your cervix to try to stimulate it to produce the hormones to start labour.  Not the most fun I've had in the consulting room and it didn't work anyway!!  I did try acupuncture and that hasn't worked either.  

SFT your DH did do well didn't he!  Did he post you the presents or leave them for you to find at home?  Must be so hard with him being away and especially on special occasions, but every day is a day nearer to him getting home   .  Your consultant sounds great, it makes all the difference when you can have confidence in them doesn't it. 

Poppy poor H!  I hope the Dr can suggest something to help.  


Pink Babe where are you?  Let us know about your scan won't you?

Thanks for all the good wishes girls.  I have to go into hospital this evening and they said it can take 48 hours so hoping baby here by the end of Friday.  Not at all pleased I have to be induced but ho hum, what can you do.  Yesterday we thought she might actually be induced a day early as I had to spend a long time at the hospital while they monitored her heart rate.  They were worried she might be in distress as her HR goes up higher than they like to see when she is active.  I did tell them her movements were normal for her, but they seemed amazed at how much she jumps around.  They happened to catch her at one of her manic moments and had to wait for her to settle down.  So the upshot is that she is fine, just the world's most energetic baby    


I will update from my swanky new phone as soon as I can!


----------



## kizzymouse

Go Mrs Rock!!


----------



## Cherry Tree

Good luck Mrs Rock         xx

SFT it must feel extra special getting your gifts from DH    Glad to hear you had a relaxing weekend away hun. Hope dd starts responding to her new diet hun    Its good to hear you have such a good consultant that you have so much confidence in hun   xx

Mousky I love that picture    xx

Future glad dh is starting to feel better hun, will it be a surprise for your anniversary? xx

xxx


----------



## C0nfused

Mousky said:


> Because you've asked!
> This one was on **.
> He absolutely hates this Finish overall and won't walk while wearing it but the shoes and socks (combined with a coat) were a life saver when the thermometers were hitting - 16! It's +++++6 degrees now and I'm hopeful we'll have spring soon


If only there was a Like button in here!! So cute


----------



## HippyChicky

Mousky said:


>


aaawwwwww, he looks sooooo cute


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mrs Rock, lots of   for today. Very excited for you    

DH is feeling uch better but I think I am starting to feel fluish a bit, very tired and muscles aching a bit and a very dry throat. I have eaten loads of Manouka honey, but if it is a virus then , it won't help   

Anyway, at work now ( very early rising, I could not sleep much anyway), and meetings this afternooon. I could sleep now!
I have picture of a sofa, a hot wheatbag and a warm blanket, and it sounds so good.

Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Gorgeous girls, hope your all well   

Mrs R, good luck hun, thinking of you and can't wait to hear your news     x

Mousky, i want Mr Y, give him to me now    he's gorg!!!    x

We had our 20 wk scan yesterday and were having a little girl    were over the moon, but then would have been for a boy too as we didn't mind which, but how exciting hey    

Hope everyone else is well, will have a proper catch up over next couple of days, just been busy busy busy    

Love Karen xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks SFT    yeah th clothes are amazing for little girls arn't they. How are you doing? how is Doodles?    xx


----------



## pinkbabe

OMG!! 4-6 weeks, that will soon be here    everything will be just fine   how cute is Doodles being mummy's little helper! Glad she is doing ok    xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Wow SFT - that's come around quick   


Karen - oh how lovely - welcome to the girls team!


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Kizzy, hope you and Mollie are well    xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

any news from Mrs Rock? I guess you are in hospital now and maybe Pebbles is already born? or maybe still waiting? anyway lots of      your way.

Pinkbabe, fantastic that your scan went so well and you got confirmation it is team Pink   

SFT, not long now    , how lovely of your LO to help   

I am feeling a bit better than this morning, but such a dry throat and larynx , it is uncomfortable when you have to work and speak! But I am lucky , no flu, no sore throat, no cold, maybe the honey is helping to alleviate symptoms . I think I like this Manuka honey nearly as much as Champagne !   

Watching the "Good Wife" tonight, came back home a bit earlier than usual, going to have a hot bath now, I have just bought the latest book of one of my favorite writer Sophie Kinsella ( the other ones being Robin Cook, James Paterson, Tess Gerritsen, Harlan Coben), so looking forward to start reading, and I am not cooking, it will be an Indian take away. 
Feeling a bit lazy this evening    

Have a nice evening everyone,

Future Mummy


----------



## kizzymouse

Yeah of course SFT! doh lol    


Karen - we are both fine thanks - can't believe she is one year old on Sunday - she is such a joy and I still can't believe we did it and I'm a Mummy - I am still in complete awe that she is here - but I think she will always be my precious little miracle   


FM, have heard good things about manuka honey


----------



## Happy Mummy

just checking to see if any news from Mrs Rock. 

Pinkbabe, you can't have Mr Y , he is mine    

So happy it is Friday !

Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## daxcat

Just checking on news from mrsr. Hope everything is going well. Xxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Lovely ladies 

Mrs R, i hope all is going well and you will be cuddling Pebbles very soon   x

FM, thanks hun, maybe we could share Mr Y    hope your feeling ok  x

Hi Babydreams my lovely  thanks for your good wishes, how are you doing? Aww your little girl is 1 already, how quickly has that gone   x

SFT, ive just read back to your post about your scan with the 20% difference in growth of the twins and possible kidney problem   Have they said that the 20% is a lot? sorry for being a bot ignorant, and how serious do they mean about the kidney problem, im sorry hun, its more worrying for you   I will pray everything will be just fine for you   x

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Love Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh im glad that the consultant is happy, im sure everything will be just fine, good idea to stay positive and not worry, you have been through enough so far already 

Happy cleaning hun,  and enjoy your time with your mum  xx


----------



## poppy40

Eagerly awaited news from Mrs Rock.....

Emilia Hope arrived at 10.30 last night weighing 9lbs 12oz!

They hope to be home tomorrow & Mrs R says she is just beautiful!
  
On phone so will have to do a post with lots of smileys tomorrow ;-) xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Congratulations Mrs R          What a beautiful name, and wow such a great weight too! she looks absolutely adorable    hope you recover well, and your home very soon, well done you    xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Sending you lots of love Mrs R, and to DH and Emilia Hope  xxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Congratulations Mrs Rock & Mr Rock on the safe arrival of your little girl.

Welcome to the world Emilia Hope

xxx

ps thank you for letting us know poppy40 x


----------



## HippyChicky

congratulations Mrs R, what a gorgeous name you have given your little princess and what an amazing weight she is


----------



## C0nfused

Mrs R -


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mrs Rock ,

Congratulations!  what a beautiful name  9 pounds and 12oz? not sure how much that is in metrics, but my guess about 4.5 kg?  a great weight!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mr & Mrs Rock Massive congratulations flying your way, what a beautiful name xx

SFT Bubba has a kidney problem and it is fine she will just be checked every year to make sure all is well and for the future she may develop high blood pressure early! My Godson also has problems with his and after several ops all is well there and my GP's little boy has the same and he is fine, these things are picked up more now because the scans are so good lots of people have issues with kidneys and don't know it. Sorry did a lot of research when we heard about Bubba as SW was convinced we weren't taking it as a serious issue!! Which it isn't so don't know why she thought we should be concerned silly lady!!! I am really pleased the twins are doing well.

Mousky wow what a lovely cute picture!!

FM hope you and hubby are both well xx

PB welcome to team pink, we have been clothes shopping today for Bubba, bless her she has really short legs so jeans are a nightmare but not really the right time of year to always be in skirts and tights!! Got some lovely summer stuff about, we brought her a lovely hat but she won't keep it on little monkey she looks so cute.

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry I am useless at keeping up to date!!

AFM all good Bubba is changing so much at the moment, I have taken her out with her reins on to meet Daddy as he gets home from work everyday this week she looks so grown up walking up the path. Foster carers coming for a visit tomorrow I don't think they will believe how much she has changed!! Will be a mad housework session for me tomorrow as really have just been doing the bare minimum since she came home as when we are at home she wants us with her!


----------



## Mousky

MrsR - again big   on the arrival of Emilia Hope       I hope you're both doing well    btw, Emilia was my childhood hero (and everyone else from my generation?) She's a very famous and traditional character from Brazilian classic literature. She's basically a moody doll who could do everything a human could do   


Poppy - thanks for updating us on MrsR news. I hope H is doing better   



AAAIAM - what's the next step in regards to the adoption? Is it already final or do you still need to fulfill more requirements. Sorry if this is a stupid question but I know very little about this process   


SFT - is your mother there already? I hope you're enjoying yourselves   


Karen - now you'll have your own PINKBABE, how fantastic!    


DHC - I just saw the pics of your "crafts" on **, my goodness, they're beautiful, I'm impressed!   


FM - glad to hear you're feeling better. I hope you've had a relaxing weekend although you must have had at least 3 dinner parties to attend   


Kizzy -    to MJ     God, that was fast!   


Cherry Tree, Confused, Shelley -     


Thank you for the lovely remarks about MrY. He is a darling and unlike most other small dogs he's very social and would love you all    Well, I just came by to check Mrs R news so I'd better go to bed if I want to go to the gym early tomorrow before starting my last chapter for this project


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi all,

AAA, so lovely to hear you are so happy with Bubba and she is doing so well   

Mrs Rock, are you back home with Amelia?   

Mousky, enjoy the gym tomorrow   I wish I had been partying , my bug have been getting worse, now I have fever, no voice, and such a sorethroat it really hurts to just swallow, DH is better but only slowly, although he said he did not have it as bad as me   
Off tomorrow, probably Tuesday   , will try to see doc tomorrow or Tuesday .
Nasty Bug   even swallowing honey hurts 

Hopefully I will be fine for our Anniversary a week tomorrow !

Have a lovely week,

Future Mummy


----------



## kizzymouse

Congratualtions on the birth of Emilia Hope ( lovely name! ) enjoy your precious girl 

I have one year old - eeeek!!! Here she is receiving her present of a trike this morning - she loved it  
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/DSCN0612.jpg


----------



## HippyChicky

Kizzy, I cannot believe your little princess is 1 already  happy birthday to her xx

SFT ~ that is a great collection of duckies 

Mrs R ~ congrats sweetheart xx


----------



## daxcat

MrsR-  wonderful news and wow what a weight! Glad you're homeand all together. Enjoy those first few manic but special weeks. Xxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

she is gorgeous, give her a hug and kiss from me xx


----------



## C0nfused

Absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Beautiful xxx Enjoy - it goes so fast!!!  xxxx


----------



## daxcat

Absolutely beautiful photos mrsr. Xxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Gorgeous pictures Mrs Rock xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi gorgeous girls, sorry ive not been on for a while again, i've just been so busy in work, but off for the weekend now, yay!!!

Oh i say Mrs R, what a beauty you have there, those photos are just fabulous!    im so excited for you and DH, i bet you can't put her down can you, love her little outfit too   xxx

SFT, i love your rubber ducky collection  I used to collect rubbers when i was a child, and each time i went shopping with my mum i would ask her if i could have another one, i think i have everything from a radio to a hamburger, and ive still got them in the loft!  xxx

Kizzy, sorry i missed Mollie's birthday, hope she had a lovely day, wow a big one now!!   xxx

FM, are you feeling any better? not long to your anniversary, are you going to be doing anything nice?  xxx

Mousky, how are you doing, are you still with your mum?  xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well 

AFM, Yay to the weekend, i can't stop buying baby clothes, someone stop me pleasssseee, im running out of money  Ive started aquanatal classes too, i thought i would be prancing around the pool floating my bump for an hour.........well, how wrong was i, it feels like a high impact cardiovacsular work out and there's no slacking or you get told off!!!     hilarious!

Love Karen xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mrs Rock she is beautiful xx

SFT wow a real collection there!!! Hope you are ok x

Mousky we are currently having fortnightly visits from social workers (well thats whats supposed to happen) but we have a visit from our and Bubbas this week and haven't seen anyone for 3 weeks!!! We have our next review on 4th April and then hopefully we can put the court papers in and about 3 months later Bubba will legally be ours!! A long frustrating process but getting there. Hope you are well xx

FM hope you enjoy your weekend hun xx

DHC how are you doing hun??

Kizzy I can't believe that year has gone already!! Its a lovely age if she is anything like Bubba she will change everyday xx

PB happy shopping, I love it I just wish we could get clothes to fit her she seems to be long in the body and short legs and arms so really not a good combination have about 8 pairs of jeans for her that just don't fit!!! But when we find something she is just so cute.

AFM poor Bubba is poorly again she woke up very hot this morning took her to the docs and he was horrible a real patronising old fart!! But she is really amazing she is changing everyday.Her foster carers came to see us last week with a 3 day old baby how cute. Bubba went up to the car seat and gave him a cuddle! She really is a lovely girl and doing so well her speech is amazing. We are so lucky.


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi aaaiam, lovely to hear how your little angel is getting on, she sounds like she is developing fabulously    and how cute is she giving that little boy a kiss.....awwww    hope she is feeling better very soon    that doctor sounded horrid     xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Mrs Rock, she is beautiful 

I have acute laryngitis, so I have been off for a week, and probably off for another, back to my GP tomorrow ( there is an improvement, I can now swallow, I could not for 3 days and had to coat my antibiotics with Manouka honey, so that it would go down  I am on the mend, but very slow)

Just thought I would share the following with you  ( to be listened to from beginning to end  ) the world orchestra:

> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2539741

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mousky

Hello babes,


MrsR - what a sweetheart    how are you both doing these days? you were in a lot of pain during pg, I hope it's better now     


FM - sorry to hear you're feeling poorly   what has the GP said?   

AAAIAM - wow, there's still a lot of paperwork then but the important thing is that bubba is already with you    I hope she's feeling better, btw   


PB - I guess you meant if SFT was with her mum. I'm only supposed to see mine in 2 months    I see you are enjoying your aquanatal classes   


DHC, Cherry Tree, Kizzy, Confused, SFT -       


All good here. I've sent the editor what I thought was my last chapter but maybe there'll be some more, still waiting for confirmation. Meanwhile, I'll keep up with my exercise routine. DH shot a sneaky film while I was jogging today and it looked quite nice


----------



## pinkbabe

Hello lovlies   

FM, how ere you feeling? i so hope your feeling better    xx

Mousky, silly me    i could have sworn i read that you were seeing your mum, i wonder why i thought that.....pregnancy hormanes i'm blaming    glad your exercising is going well, ooh a little film star hey!    xx

Mrs R, hope you and Millie are doing well, hope your saving some cuddles for DH      xx

Hope everyone else is doing well    Be back later!! 

Karen xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi everyone hope you are all well, fingers crossed Bubba is on the mend been a week of social workers for some reason we had ours and Bubbas they are supposed to come every 2 weeks and alternate visits, Bubba's is coming again next week!!! I am totally shattered she isn't sleeping very well at all at the moment, last night we were up for an hour and 20 mins everytime I moved to take her back to her bed she woke up and gave me a kiss!! Very sweet as she isn't a kissy little girl but also very frustrating when at 2:30 all I really wanted to be doing was sleeping!! I mustn't grumple because we are very lucky and she truely is an amazing little girl.


----------



## kizzymouse

AAAIAM - welcome to parenthood lol     Aww hope bubba is okay    Nothing worse than when they are poorly, Mollie sleeps like an angel but if she isn't well we can be up with her a few times xxx


Hello to everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

SFT that is totally out of order. She is still Bubba to us so happy to carry on with that. Hope you are all doing ok xx

FM hope you are feeling better now xx

Mousky was it the last chapter??

PB how are you doing xx

Kizzy oh for 12 hours sleep! 

AFM all ok here, I am turning into a zombie, Bubba just doesn't get the sleep thing I think its because she doesn't wanna miss out on anything!! Our upstairs neighbour is moving out whoops think maybe Bubba's sleepless nights are keeping them up as well!!! 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Lovely ladies, hope your all well   

SFT, i was shocked to read about that midwife    i hope you have made a complaint. How are you doing now?    xx

AAAIAM, oh dear, bubba not getting much sleep, and nor are you!    i bet she is all worth it though    xx

Mrs R, how are you and Millie?    xx

Hope everyone else is doing well, still very busy, we have booked our 4d scan for the end of march so can't wait for that   

Love Karen xx


----------



## daxcat

Karen-  how exciting you have your 4d scan soon. Enjoy! X
sft-  thats terrible of the midwife! Glad everything is still ok. X
aaaiam - mattie doesn't sleep either anymore. What is sleep? 
Mrsr-  hope you're well and enjoying every second. X
fm, mousky and everyone else u hope you're all well.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello girls   ,

I hope you are all well, I have not been on FF much as I have been so busy lately. I did recover from the nasty bug, but it sure took a while!
All OK now,and ready to party ( well, if I had the time  )

Now , what is it I see on your signature Daxcat?    Congratulations! wonderful news!   

back for more posting later   

Future Mummy


----------



## daxcat

Glad you're feeling better FM. Is Mr FM all recovered? XXX


----------



## Happy Mummy

daxcat said:


> Is Mr FM all recovered? XXX


  

I like that name 

yes, my doudou has recovered 

Future Mummy


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

dax congratulations hun wow how exciting xx

PB yeah she is worth it, a real little monkey but fab with it!!

SFT is hubby ok    hope you have given that midwife what for   

FM glad you are both ok now xx

AFM another SW visit tomorrow and I feel like poo have a really horrible cold and cough and feel awful, I can't remember the last time a cold got me like this. I had planned to go to bed with a book when Bubba went at 7 but think she knew it and hasn't long gone off. I just wanted to check all ok with SFT. Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

aaa, I hope you feel better soon. There is a very bad bug everywhere at the moment   

SFT, glad to hear that your DH is OK   how are you?   

very busy here, having lunch with my friend today, it will be nice to relax a bit.

Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## daxcat

Sft-  so glad mr sft is ok. X

Fm-  have a lovely lunch. I hope the sun comes out for you. X

Happy thursday everyone.... its nearly the weekend!  Xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

SFT so pleased hun sooner he is home the better xx
FM thanks xx


----------



## C0nfused

Starfishtigger said:


> just a,quickie as should be asleep. DH is safe and sound thank u, well very sombre, depressing over there but he is safe. thank u all xxx


I've been thinking of you since I heard the news ((hugs))


----------



## Cherry Tree

SFT so very glad to hear he is safe hun    xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies

I am still here and reading all the time just Emilia keeping me very busy so haven't had time to do a proper post!  So am forgetting about doing a proper post and will just try to do little posts to stay in touch.

SFT was thinking of you too.  Very glad all is well with dh.  Re kidney problem of one of your twins, my nephew had hydronephrosis in the womb and for a month or two after birth.  He was in Special Care for 6 days when born and needed antibiotics, since then has been absolutely fine and it has cleared up on its own.  He had 6 monthly scans until he was 2 but they always found all was well.  Hope it turns out the same with your LO.  Re midwives not surprised yours was rubbish though sorry to hear it.  I did not have a midwife in labour at all until the final 5 minutes when I pushed her out!  Labour Ward was full to capacity so was given a shot of pethidine and DH and I were left on our own in induction room, 3 hours later they came back to check on me and I had been ready to push for the past 45 mins!  They weren't expecting it to be so quick and I had no clue what was going on with it being first baby.  Am going to write a letter of complaint as soon as I get time as it isn't good enough   .  I am thankful that my labour was so quick though.  I had no early labour at all and it was 3.5 hours start to finish. 

FM hope you and DH both fully recovered now and feeling well.

Mousky have you finshed your book now?

AAAIAM sorry Bubba is not sleeping well.  Hopefully just a phase?  I know what you mean about the neighbours, I worry about E disturbing ours.  They are an elderly couple and say they hardly hear her but not sure if they are just being polite!  We took her round when she was a week old so they could meet her and hopefully like her enough to be tolerant!

PB enjoy your 4D scan.  When E was born I saw that she actually looks just like she did in her 4D scan pic!

E is doing really well and now weighs 10lb 8oz.  She now only wakes once in the night but seems to think that one wake up is playtime and it takes me 2 hours to get her down again!  Maybe 2 short wake ups were better!  No idea what I'm doing really! Just playing it by ear and loving her to bits, she is a joy.


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls 

SFT, sooo glad DH is ok,    what sad news, they were all so young too, and their poor families  

Mrs R, glad everything is going well, bless her little heart wanting to stay up and play    xx

Shelley, wowzers, congratulations on your lovely news, how exciting!!!     xx

aaaiam, are you feeling any better? how did the sw visit go?   xx

FM, glad your both feeling better  hope you enjoyed lunch with your friend  xx

Mousky, any news on your book?   xx

Hope everyone else is doing well 

AFM, been to John Lewis today to pick up our new pram, its the new Icandy Strawberry , and its just devine, i couldn't stop pushing it around until we just dropped it off at my mums before 

Love Karen xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Ladies, just popping by to say "hi". Works been hectic with moving rooms etc, been so busy I just feel so tired all the time. Dreading mothers day this year but keep telling myself I just have another 2 months to cope with then I'll hopefully have to courage to book another round of IVF (want to get what would have been my due date out of the way before doing anything).

Hope you are all well, I'm always thinking about you all xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

DHC   

Pinkbabe, I like the name of the pram!   yes, I enjoyed lunch with my friend very much, it was just nice to take the time to eat and relax.

We are very busy, as we are moving! , to get more space, and we found the perfect place, so very happy, but will take a while to get all the paperwork ready and then we want to change the carpet ( get a nice fluffy one) in bedrooms and study ( it is a lovely wood floor in the living and dining), and a bit of fresh paint, the kitchen, and baths are great so nothing to do, just refresh the painting too. It was worth the wait as it is really a nice place . But my goodness how stressful is it to move! I had forgotten! 
getting quotes from removal companies too ( so expensive) and then just commute between the 2 places to organise everything!
Worth it though as by May ( maybe a bit before) we should be all relaxed in new place, and then it will be family and friends coming!   

I wish you all a nice week end. In between all the moving things, we are actually going to relax a bit tomorrow and going to the Francophone Festival in Trafalgar square , with some friends, the music should be great. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Cherry Tree

AAA is a Mummy

for yesterday sorry it is a day late, hope you had a lovely day and got spoilt yesterday and are feeling better. Have a lovely birthday weekend as Mummy 

xx


----------



## Mousky

Hello ladies,

AAAIAM -       I hope you had a nice day with Bubba and DH    

Cherry tree - thanks for the tip   

DHC - sending big    your way!   

FM - I'm happy to hear you've already found a place   Oh, yes, moving can be so stressful but hopefully a little less when you're moving within the same city   Did you get your courtyard?   Glad to hear you're both doing better   

MrsR - lovely to hear from you. Can we see more pictures?    

SFT - I've just read about it   and also thought of you. Glad to hear DH is OK and almost on his way home. How are your twinies doing? And DD?   

PB - are you still shopping like there's no tomorrow?   And how's the aqua natal going?   

Shelley - how could I've missed your news?   Super     How you're feeling? I love Matts pic   

Kizzy, Confused -   

Any news on the other mummies? H&P, Poppy, Stephy?   

Yes, I'm still quite busy with work. I must send another 90 pages before the end of the month which means lots of research and writing. I should make it unless I keep having slow days like the last two   I'm also watching lots of movies. We've seen the lovely iranian A Separation and some other bombs like Fast and Furious in Rio   I think only 5% was actually filmed there but DH still loved seeing our building again


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls

AAAIAM,  for yesterday, sorry we missed it!  hope you had a lovely day  xx

Mousky, another 90 pages sounds alot  im sure you will manage it though  yes im still shopping like there's no tomorrow, and i have a fascination at the moment for little shoes  my mum says i will have to change them every couple of hours for her to get through them all when shes born  the aquanatal is going great, im really enjoying it  xx

FM, great news you have found a lovely new home, bet you can't wait to move in, it will all be worth the hard work  xx

Hippychicky, lovely to hear from you, good luck with your plans hun   xxx

Love Karen xx


----------



## HippyChicky

AAAIAM ~ happy belated birthday xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

AAA, happy belated birthday!   I hope you feel a bit better with your cold. Are you doing anything special this week end?   


DHC   


Well so much for the francophone festival ! I read the date wrong , it is next week!   I am so stressed at the moment I even get dates wrong! Anyway, DH spotted it this morning ( as I had organised the day on my own), so we called our friends and told them change of plan, so they are meeting us for a drink at our place in about 1/2 hour and dinner somewhere local , and we will go all next week end to the festival. I feel like an idiot organising something and it is a week away   nobody seems to mind but me , mind you   
I think ,girls, I need to relax now  , I think I need a holiday somewhere!  
DH was saying after the move , we should then organise summer holidays , and then just relax   

Mousky, you are a very busy bunny, 90 pages by the end of March is impressive. 

Yes we have a courtyard, or half of it   separated by small trees, from other flat , so super duper mini courtyard, with enough space for a table and chairs and a chaise longue for long summer evenings   , I will plant some lavender in the small patch we have, and we also have some flowers which is really nice ( mainly roses) .

It is a nice gated property , I had my eyes on it for a while waiting for the right flat to become available ( not often), it has a parking space and 2 spaces for our bikes. Really happy about that. There is a small park in front of building, like a field and then a bigger park and a great golf course nearby. We may even become golf members again!, as it will be cheaper and really close by. 

We saw the film The exotic Marigold Hotel: worth seeing, but ( there is often a but) , there is maybe a bit too many one liners ( although funny) and not enough time spent on each character? 3 out of 5 in my opinion. 

Have a nice evening everyone, and a great Sunday.

Future Mummy


----------



## C0nfused

Happy birthday AAIAM.. hope you had a fab birthday xx sorry I'm a bit late


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Thanks everyone. SFT of course I can forgive you      I have had a very special day and Bubba had me in happy tears a few times. On thurs hubby took her in bedroom to do my card and wrap pressie and she was with him she came into the kitchen in daddy's arms and said mum mum and handed me them it was so cute and then a bit later we were messing around singing happy bday in stupid voices and she said happy birthday    omg she is amazing I love her so much. We went to the zoo on Friday as daddy was off work and yesterday we went to the forest what an amazing birthday. Stay strong everyone because I never ever thought this would happen and I mean that.

DHC just wanna send you some massive hugs xx
Mrs Rock 2 hours at night sounds familiar. E sounds amazing xx
FM new home sounds great bet you can't wait xx
Mousky happy writing xx
SFT bet you can't wait for hubby to get home xx
PB happy shopping sounds like you are doing lots of it!! Bubba is a real shoes girl mind you she only has 1 pair of clarkes but she loves them!!
AFM SW went well she came bearing flowers LOL there had been a bit of a problem with Bubba's life story book and she was very apologetic felt a bit guilty really but ho hum! We have a SW free week this week and then I think we are back to weekly visits until next review on the 4th April then fingers crossed it eases off again because I am sick of these visits.


----------



## Happy Mummy

AAA, what a great day you had    I can't believe how often the SW comes and sees you ! what can happen in a week that can interest them!   it is normal and good she visits but you would think that by now once a month or at maximum twice a month would be enough! 
anyway, soon April appointment and then as you say , it will get better. When does the SW stop coming in your house completely? 

What a nice weather today! we went to the park and we read our books and ate homemade sandwiches   

I hope you all had a great day, have a good week all   

Future Mummy


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Fm it is supposed to be every other week but our SW got held up in a meeting when she should of visited and then couldn't come for another 2 weeks and Bubba's SW is a law unto herself it would appear, she came in between visits to deliver Bubba's life story book but not really sure why she couldn't wait a week we aren't going to introduce the book to her for a couple of years so who knows. We hope to see the back of them in the summer if all goes to plan with the courts! I am sure they have their reasons but it is beyond me and really messes our day up!!
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I'm miles behind!

AAAIAM - belated Happy Birthday!  Hope you had a fantastic birthday as a Mummy and are feeling a lot better   Good luck with the SW visits

SFT - fantastic news on your twins, they are doing so well. So relieved your DH is safe, I always worry about you if I hear any bad news from Afgan  

Mousky - good luck with your writing, sounds like a lot of work  How is Mr Y? DS1 loved the pic you posted!

Confused - any news on your tx? 

FM - how exciting about your new flat, are you staying in the same area? Yes you def need to get a holiday sorted  Went to see the Muppets with DS1 and I loved it 

Pinkbabe - congrats on finding out you're having a little girl - so exciting!!  I'm with you on the retail therapy, had a fab time getting a few things for DS2 today 

Mrs R - how are you & little E doing? Will get around to replying to your PM soon I promise. I've got to type up a load of stuff to discuss with the paed tomorrow x

Cherry Tree - how are you doing hun?

DHC - good luck with your next plans, anniversaries like that are so tough 

Stephy - how are you & little Ruby?

H&P - if you're still reading, hope you & LO are doing well

Dax - sorry to hear poor Mattie is struggling with his reflux, its such a horrible thing for the little ones to suffer from 

Kizzy - hope you & Mollie are ok

AFM, poor little H is struggling with his reflux, the new meds have helped but he still doesn't really feed well and is in a lot of discomfort although is a happy, smiley thing when he's not feeding bless him. Off to see a paed tomorrow to see if there's anything more that can be done, just hope we get the actual consultant I've requested & booked the appt with rather than one of their juniors  

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls   ,

early at work as must go to take some measurements in new flat for curtains and see how to exactly fit furniture the way I like, and tomorrow I have to choose carpet and paint , so have to think what I want for colour in the rooms. Decisions, decisions. 
Also we have to invest in a new wardrobe ( accumulated things over the years I can't get separated from   ), I wish I could have a huge dressing room ( doesn't Liz Hurley have an entire floor dedicated to clothes and accessories?), but I think I have to wait a bit longer    
So I want to find a nice large wardrobe, maybe in an antique place or factory of a nice brand, they do have like sample sales. So busy, but really exciting. 

Poppy, I hope little H feels better soon   I used to like the muppet show and my favorite was Miss Peggie ( still is) , and no it was not Kermit the frog    

Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

AAAIAM Happy Belated Birthday, so sorry I missed it. Sounds like you jad a fantastic day with Bubba and DH. Dream come true eh?

FM your new place sounds great! Are you staying in the same area? Moving is such a hassle but it will be worth it when you're relaxing in the summer in your new courtyard space! Very rare to find nice outdoor space in London.

DHC, thinking of you. Hope you are able to book that next tx 

PB I like the strawberry! I nearly went for that one but plumped for Uppababy Vista in the end as saw a demo at the Baby Show. I do love my pram 

Mousky it's so funny isn't it when you see places you know on film. When I lived in Paris they filmed a scene from "French Kiss" with Meg Ryan in my road, they did it at 3am and we all stood in the street to watch. When I saw the film I couldn't beleive that that scene whihc they'd spent about 4 hours shooting was literally over in the blink of an eye. No wonder making movies is such an expensive business! They quite often use my office as a film set too, I find it randomly pops up as a TV back drop quite a lot but they must do it out of hours as have never seen the film crews there.

Poppy don't worry about pm - you are busy with little'un. Really hope they can help him at this appt with paediatrician.

So, just a few new pics of Baby Emilia. Password is EHP2012
http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l613/MrsRockPics/Baby%20EH/


----------



## kizzymouse

Emilia is gorgeous   


Hugs to H Poppy   




Mollie is walking!!! She still reverts to crawling and the one arm/leg bum shuffle when she wants to go fast!!   
Big hugs and hellos to all xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Mollie's walking    Clever girl


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Happy it is the week end very soon   

I had a nightmare last night, I dreamt that when we arrived with all the furniture in the flat, all the rooms had shrunk !    

Kizzy, well done Mollie   

Mrs Rock, adorable pictures of Emilia, she looks so cute   

Mousky, how are you doing?  It must be very sombre in Belgium at the moment   

How is Mr Y? now that the weather is getting better, I take it he is not wearing his coat and slippers anymore. Has he got a Spring raincoat? I can see him in the latest fashion from the runway    



Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls,


Kizzy, wow, that must be lovely to see Mollie walking, what a clever little girl she is    x


Mrs R, Emilia's photo's are so lovely, she is very pretty    x


Poppy, sorry Harry is still struggling with his reflux    hope he is feeling better soon. Hope your ok hun    x


FM, how is the shopping going for your new flat? your nightmare sounded weird, you must be thinking about it lots, they say its in the top 5 things causing stress when you move house don't they    x


aaaiam, hope you and your little princess are doing well    x


Mousky, how are you hunny?    x


SFT, how are you all doing my darling?    x


Hope everyone else is doing well, hope you all have a lovely weekend   


AFM, all is well with us, our little one is an active little monkey, i just love it!    I am just anticipating my birthday on tuesday were i am going to be a big 40......eeeks!!!   


Love Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Pinkbabe, what are you planning for your birthday?   

Have a nice week end everyone, this time we are going to the festival , hopefully it won't rain. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Mousky

Hello ladies   

MrsR - thanks for sharing E's pic. I loved them and can't wait to get more   btw, French Kiss is probably the only rom-com I actually love. I probably know all the lines    

FM - I hope you got the date right this time around   so how's the redecoration of the new place going? It's quite exciting, isn't it? We might be following your footsteps and moving but for us is even more stressful because it's usually to another country   This accident was absolutely heartbreaking   It seems no one knows what happened but it feels like the news are already dying down... 

PB - so a big party for you this Tuesday? I hope your DH has planned something really nice for you   Have you already had your 4D scan?   

AAAIAM - so lovely to hear about your bday   I can imagine these constant visits from sw are a pain but you're almost there. Just focus on your lovely bubba, mum mum   

Kizzy - that was fast!    

Poppy - so sorry to hear H is still struggling   what do the docs say? what usually causes reflux on babies?   I hope he'll feel better soon   

SFT - DH should almost be on his way and so should your twins?   I can't wait to hear your news. I have my  that all will go well for you   how's DD?   

Shelley - have you had your scan yet? I hope you're feeling well   

DHC, Cherry Tree, Confused, not sure who else is still around -     

All good here, I suppose   Indeed, I have quite a lot of work but the main problem is the research rather than the writing itself. Still, it looks like I can meet my deadlines although that meant I couldn't enjoy the warm days over here   

I guess it's mother's day in the uk this weekend? I'm not sure since we only celebrate it in BR/BE in May   but if it is I wish you all a beautiful day with your babies and mums


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi ladies,

Back early but it was a nice day, although too much rain!

Mousky, which country are you thinking of moving to next?   

I hope you are all having a good day   


Future Mummy


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

Big HUGS to everyone x

Jen x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hope so much that next Mother's Day we'll ALL have our babies


----------



## poppy40

Love to everyone & thinking of you all    Will try & catch up in the week - got to tidy up before cleaner comes tomorrow    xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning girls 

FM, sorry about the rain at the festival, hope you had a nice day anyway  we are going shopping and having some nice lunch out tomorrow for my birthday, going to spend some birthday money on me, instead of baby clothes for a change, as i think our little princess has been spoilt enough so far  x

Mousky, glad your able to meet your writing deadlines, try and get out for some sunshine though  Im not going to have any big parties for my birthday  although were also having a big family meal in a nice restaurant on sunday, and i think my cousin maybe baking me a fancy cake, which will be nice!   x

Poppy, you are hilarious, cleaning up beofre the cleaner comes, that is something i would do too  x

Mrs R, is E still waking up for a play in the night  x

AFM, had a lovely card from DH yesterday, it said on the front, the worlds best mum......to be, then inside it read....'hello mummy i know im not born yet, but i asked daddy would he get this card because i love you so so much. I love you lots and i will see you in July'. 
Well, i just couldn't stop crying how lovely was that!!     
I also got a lovely mug off my SD with one of my scan pics on it, saying....'im as lucky as can be because the worlds best mummy belongs to me' so again it set me off crying happy tears, how lucky am i to have such a gorgeous husband and daughter 

Hope everyone else is doing well, hope you all have a lovely day 

Love Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ha ha Poppy I tidy up before my cleaner comes too !  Mad isn't it   

Speaking of my cleaner, she told me last week that she's been trying for a baby for 3 years and is just starting fertility tests.  She doesn't know about our IF problems.  My heart went out to her.  

PB next mother's day will be even better!

I remember well how much I hated mother's day last year.  It is always a sensitive day.  Now over for another year and hope next year we're all celebrating.


Emilia rolled onto her side twice this morning.  She is only 4 weeks old!  She is really long in the body and powerful, think I am raising a baby Olympian!


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww, how sweet Mrs R, Emilia sounds like she is a strong little girl!    x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Mrs Rock, well done Emilia !  

I tidy up before my cleaner comes in too, although it is usually in good order I particularly like the bathroom to be tidy    I think it is a woman thing. DH always laugh about it !  
Before DH and I got together, he never had a cleaner! when I mentionned the word "cleaner" it was like a new word for him and when I said once a week he said " but it won't have time to get dirty!"     Men!  

Future Mummy


----------



## Cherry Tree

Pinkbabe

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, Happy Birthday Honey


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh girls thank you so much, you have all made me smile this morning with your lovely birthday wishes and pictures      xxx


----------



## poppy40

Karen - have a fabulous birthday! Hope you get spoilt rotten! Xx


----------



## Mousky

Just flying by to wish a Karen a very  I hope you're having a fab day


----------



## Mrs Rock

Happy Birthday Pink Babe    xxxx


----------



## C0nfused

Pinkbabe, hope you have had a fab day!


----------



## C0nfused

Starfishtigger said:


> Hello all, DH should be home tomorrow depending on delays. I just want to say thank you for all the love and support you have all been fab xxxx


Hope he has a delay-free journey.. (((hugs)))


----------



## poppy40

SFT - ahh that's fantastic news, you must be soooo excited!   How are the twins doing?

Thanks to everyone who's been asking about Harry. Touch wood he seems to be improving, the paed just thinks he has bog standard reflux rather than an allergy to the milk protein, so basically a floppy valve between his stomach and oesophagus which is causing his stomach acid to come up causing a lot of pain. He's on various meds which seem to be helping, he certainly doesn't scream in pain all that often now and is putting on weight - still feeding small amounts every 2 hours or so but she thinks part of that is to do with bottle aversion as he associates feeding with pain. Fingers crossed he will grow out of it once he's upright & walking - we've got a follow up appt after Easter.

Love to everyone - I'm meant to be doing some hula-ing on the Wii Fit   Started my diet to shift the baby weight last week as have been eating far too much chocolate  xx


----------



## popsi

Ladies... sorry i know i am a hopeless poster.. but i do read and want to say to SFT so glad itsal working out for you hun and DH xx

PB...Happy 40th i am getting one of them this year too !! xx

much love to you all xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning girls, thank you all so much for the lovely birthday wishes   


SFT yay!!!      to DH coming home, thats great, hope he can stay with you for as long as possible    xx

Hi Popsi,    hope your doing well hun    xx

Poppy, glad to hear Harry is improving, sounds like he has been through a rough time      xx


Hope everyone else is doing well   


Love Karen xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

STF thats great news hun    Hope dd is doing ok and the twins are developing ok    xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

SFT, I hope DH is now home with you , have a very nice end of the week   

Pinkbabe, so how was your birthday?  

Popsi, nice to hear from you   

Poppy, great news that Harry is doing better   enjoy the hula-ing   

So busy girls with the move, I agree Mousky, moving countries is stressful, but in a way when moving countries, you put everything in storage and have time to look for another place in new country,  we have to keep to schedule when exchanging contracts , being out by 1pm and all, and also we still have to put our belongings in storage for about 2 weeks, so that we can do all the ( small) decoration we need to do, so we will be staying with friends for 2 weeks while working ( we were trying to do it in a week but not really possible timewise ) , we are very lucky we have friends who can have us for about 2 weeks, no need to rent a short term accommodation as expensive. We may be able to do it all in 10 days, will see. 

Future Mummy


----------



## H&amp;P

SFT - I hope Dh is now home and you can get ready for your new arrivals, everything must be so exciting for you now.

PB - Hope you had a fab birthday. (I'll be 41 in a couple of weeks   )

Popsi - hope adoption prep for number 2 is going well

FM - moving house is sooooo stressful, we have been talking about moving for a while but with one thing and another the timing has never been right, we may even try to sell and then rent for a while as don't want to find our dream house and then not be able to find a buyer for ours

Poppy - so pleased that Harry is doing better, reflux really is the pits, i have a few friends who's babies suffer really badly with it.

Mrs R - I'm so sorry I missed congratulating you on your new arrival, love love love her name. Can't believe she is already rolling onto her side.

Oh bu**er gotta go again before I've finished will try and come back again later.....


----------



## Cherry Tree

Miss Stephy not sure if you still read but if you do



xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls

H&P, hope you and your little prince are doing well  i had a lovely birthday thanks hun, not long until yours by the sounds of it  x

FM, glad the move is going well, how nice of your friends to put you up like that  I had a lovely birthday thanks, nice and relaxing with a bit of lunch and shopping thrown in  x

Stephy,  hope you have a lovely day!! x

Hope everyone else is doing well, hope you all have a lovely weekend......

Love Karen xx


----------



## HippyChicky

happy birthday Stephy xx

and a happy belated birthday pinkbabe xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww thanks DHC, hope your doing ok hun    xx


----------



## H&amp;P

right will try again now L in bed.......

PB - L is coming on a treat thanks, we had an amazing photo session a couple of weeks ago, both Mums were in tears at their Mothers day presents as we had some of the photo's framed for them. Your ticker is moving along nicely, aquanatal is hard work I also expected a nice easy work out, did pilates too and she worked us hard as well.

DHC - I see from your sig you are having a bit of a break from TX, I hope you and DH are managing to have some fun times together   

SFT - bet your far too busy enjoying DH time to get on FF, one of my other FF friends who is having twins has just been told one might have a kidney issue (in fact just seen you have messaged her on the twin board, I have 2 sessions open trying to catch up on everyone's news), hope you got some more info at your scan. Loved the duck photo BTW, I used to collect erasers, wonder what happened to them all must ask my mum.

Confused - Hope you can get the tests you need sorted ASAP, sorry you have been having such problems with AF (have to say I am not missing her at all, she can stay away for good as far as I'm concerned)

Poppy - how's the hula-ing going? I mreally must get the wii fit back out.

FM - cleaning before the cleaner   

Kizzy - How is Mollie doing, she must be really coming on now, they grow up so quickly. Can't believe she is one already where did that year go.   

Mousky - How is Mr Y doing? I think you arte doing some writing from posts I have seen but can't see what kind of writing?? anything exciting?

Mrs R - Did you post piccies of your LO, do I need to go searching further back? Love her name (and the short version too) amazing weight.

Daxcat - OMG just seen your ticker, amazing news and a natural one as well, well done you.

AAAIAM - hope you are all settled into family life now and everything is going smoothly, bet it feels like she has been with you for ever already.

I'm sure I have missed some but have lots of threads I am going to try and catch up on this evening so love to all, will try to keep up more often now we have a set bedtime but I do tend to hit the sack not long after as he is still getting up 3 times a night as he is a hungry horace


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Happy birthday Steph    

H&P, yes, moving when buying is really quite a challenge . I remember moving from country to country when renting  ( and less furniture) and the last 2 paid by DH company ( that is wonderful , to move as an expat!) , it was not so bad, as it felt like a holiday starting and a new adventure after everything was packed and gone in the lorry to a new continent! 

Last night we went out to a garden party , although a bit cold, the outdoor heating was there, so it was fine. we had a great time, and now I think we are going to just relax for the rest of the week end  and not do much. We are going to the movie though this evening to see the "hunger games", I booked us 2 tickets, DH does not even know what it is about, I hope we like it   .  it actually got good critics in newspapers, so will let yo know.   

I wish you all a nice week end   

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

FM a garden party already, how fab. The weather is gorgeous isn't it, makes such a difference.

AAAIAM how are you getting on? Need some more news of Bubba, how is she? Is she sleeping any better now?

SFT enjoy your time with DH, so happy he is back with you for the twins' birth.

Popsi hello it's nice to hear from you, how is the adoption process for your 2nd LO going?

H&P Lucas sounds like he's doing really well. Can we see any pics from your photoshoot? Here's the link to Milly's photos, there's a couple there I've just added today as well. Password is EHP2012
http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l613/MrsRockPics/Baby%20EH/

Hi to Poppy, Pink Babe, Mousky, Confused. DHC, Cherry Tree, Kizzy! Hope I've not missed anyone out.


----------



## H&amp;P

Mrs R - she is absolutely gorgeous, have sent you a PM with link to our shoot


----------



## C0nfused

Happy Birthday Stephy xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls   ,

Hope you had a great week end  

Mrs Rock, great photos   she is quite a tall baby , She is beautiful   

AAA, how are you doing? how is Bubba?   

Popsi, how is everything?   

Mousky, what are you and Mr Y up to these days?   any more photos of Mr Y with his spring outfit?   

What a gorgeous weather we have, apparently until mid week at least. Was a bit colder though today. We took the bikes and ate our picnic in the park and played chess. Really relaxing.
Yesterday we saw the film Hunger Games, and I must say it is quite a cool film ( 3.5 stars /5)! maybe if I was in my 20s I would have given it a 4 out of 5, but a bit boring at times, the way each sequence related to the other.
Very interesting though, and the next instalment should be even better  according to books critics ( I haven't read the books). 
The writer must have quite an imagination to come up with such a story ! It reminded me of gladiator, Ben Hur, fashion shows , circus, big brother...
I recommend watching it on a big screen.
DH thought  the film was quite cool and deserved its 3.5 stars too.

I wish you all a great week,

Future Mummy


----------



## Mousky

Hello babes,

HP - so nice to hear from you and L. btw, I'm afraid I've never seen his pics?   

MrsR - I've just seen E pics. I can't believe how much she has already grown and changed?   I hope you're both doing well   

FM - moving is never fun, is it?   But you seemed to be quite organized at this point!   I've been asking myself if I wanted to watch Hunger Games. Thanks for the review   We saw The Skin I live in (not sure about the english name of P. Almodovar's movie with A. Banderas) and we quite liked it!   Well, about our moving, we're still negotiating but it's likely we'll remain in the EU. Btw, not sure if times have changed or if it's a chinese thing but it feels like relocation allowances are quite frugal these days    

Poppy - lovely to hear H seems to be improving   

Has anyone heard from SFT? Her LOs should be on their way? I hope they're all OK   

A big   to PB, AAAIAM, DHC, Popsy, Confused, Cherry Tree, Kizzy, Stephy and anyone else still lurking   

Well, I've sent what seems to have been my last file today (H&P - nothing too exciting, only a Law for dummies book   ) but I still have some editing to do for the copydesk   I have been feeling quite grotty since we've changed my thyroid meds. I guess the flour/dye in the pill makes me feel   I suppose I can't complain much as we're off to Rio in a month   MrY also developed some sort of bad skin allergy over the last months and we think it's food related (what's new?)   He's on a bio fillet only diet and taking AB that is really making him feel sick   Awww, the Mousky family food allergies...    

 to all.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

hi everyone sorry I have been awol.
Happy Birthday to everyone I have missed hope you all had good ones xx
Not much to report really expect my little Bubba is really turning into a little girl now her baby features are disappearing so fast, she is lovely and we are loving this wonderful weather we have been to 3 different parks today on she really loves the swings and climbing stairs and steps. We saw her FC on Sunday and they can't believe how much she is changing. Sadly her sleep isn't really improving and she has decided this week she doesn't need to eat or drink!!! Not so sure we are as happy about this as she seems to be!! Going for her montly weigh in tomorrow (not a fun experience) but needs must. 
Mousky hope Mr Y and you get better soon massive   
Hope everyone else is ok think about you all often but just don't seem to get the time to pick up the laptop.


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie to say hello & hope everyone is well 

UK-based ladies, would you mind signing this petition to recruit more NHS midwives?

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/13716

Many thanks xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

AAA, great to hear from you   , Bubba seems to have developed her own mind very quickly   

Mousky, sorry to hear that you and Mr Y are having those allergies. Why did they change your pill in the first place? Can you go back to the old one? Can you use applied kinesiology for all those pills or tablets to help with knowing if you will be OK or not?   
It is always so difficult to know what to do   

I love this weather, apparently very cold again this week end, and maybe some snow in Northen England?   Surely not? ? 

I have been doing quite a lot of spring cleaning before the move, it is amazing all the stuff one can accumulate over 10 years or so! I try to give some stuff away every 2 years or so, when it is very old or I don't wear anymore, but this time I decided to really give away  things I was keeping even though not wearing for the last 15 years as in good quality, and you know thinking, it will come back in fashion or more importantly , it will fit me again one day!   

Anyway, done, it is liberating and there is so much more space in the closets!   

Has anyone been watching the Apprentice? I quite like it   


Future Mummy


----------



## H&amp;P

Mousky - have pm'd you, have never put pictures on FF for reasons explained in PM    Law book sounds exciting not dull. Hope mr Y is feeling better soon.

AAAIAM - little tinker you have got there, I am sure she will eat/drink and make up lost ground in no time.

FM - snow    I hope not, enjoying this lovely warm spell

SFT - thinking of you and hoping your family is all now together


----------



## HippyChicky

For those that haven't heard the news, SFT is a proud mum to new baby girls Freya and Chloe xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

SFT big congratulations to you, DH and Doodles hunni



Welcome to the world Freya and Chloe. Hope you are all doing well

xxx


----------



## daxcat

Wonderful news sft. Lovely names. Xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

SFT, congratulations!   beautiful names


----------



## pinkbabe

Wow SFT, what fabulous news to come onto!!!   

 on the birth of Chloe and Freya, i love their names  Hope your all well, looking forward to hearing from you  xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well 

AFM, been for 4D scan today, well OMG!!! our little girl is just gorg!! were so in love  can't wait to meet her. It made me cry, there was a large flat screen TV on the wall for us all to view, and they played twinkle twinkle little star during all the scan, its was so emotional  We got lots of photos and they recorded her heartbeat and its now inside a teddy bear that we have, and when you press the chest the heartbeat plays.........awwwwww   

Love Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, what a fantastic moment you had at the scan


----------



## pinkbabe

It was truly amazing FM, im still in awe of it actually    How are you doing? hows the clearing out coming along? xx


----------



## poppy40

SFT - huge congrats on your lovely girlies   . What lovely names too. You and DH must be so thrilled and I bet Doodles will love being a big sister especially with two babies to help look after, lucky girl! No doubt your house will be awash with all things pink 

Pinkbabe - aww how lovely, your scan sounds amazing. Have you got any pics you can post? I bet she'll love listening to that bear - how cute!

AAAIAM - oh bless her, hope she's decided to start eating and drinking again! Sorry to hear you're still having problems with her sleeping, DS1 is a bit of a night time waker too, H actually sleeps through fine! 

H&P - needless to say no hula-ing has actually been done as yet  I've watched a few fitness DVDs (whilst eating biscuits on the sofa) but not actually done them so far  Have been doing lots of walks in this fab weather though. How is little L doing? Is his colic better now? H is not doing too badly thanks, reflux is a complete nightmare I have to say . Have been trying to wean him off the Gaviscon as in theory the stronger meds should be doing enough to control the acid but he's struggling to feed without it so have a feeling the acid is still coming up & causing some pain, we've got another paed appt in a few weeks.

Mrs R - I'm going to be looking out for Emilia at the 2030 Olympics   H is trying to use his tummy muscles to pull himself up a little bit and he's licking and chewing anything in sight including my hair so I'm probably going to have bald patches quite soon 

FM - god we def don't want any snow! We're off to Wales next week (assuming we can get petrol!) and can't fit clothes for all seasons in the car!! I do love a good sort out too but despite chucking out loads of stuff only a few months ago, I really need to do it again  DS1 is with you on Miss Piggy from the Muppets - its his favourite too, mainly because she whacks everyone! We're off to see the Pirates film on the weekend.

Mousky - that book sounds very impressive to me! Aww nightmare with the allergies - hope you & Mr Y are feeling a lot better soon  How long will you be in Rio for? Very exciting! 

DHC - what have you been up to? Have you been making any more of your brilliant crafty things?

Cherry Tree - how is your course going?

Confused - hope all is ok with you?

Kizzy - fab news clever little Mollie is walking!

Had better go & sort out the laundry mountain before it engulfs the house! I'm off the beauticians tomorrow for a facial and a much needed leg wax - beginning to resemble Chewbacca 

Have a fab weekend ladies  xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, we are getting there    what have you planned for the week end? are you working ?


----------



## Happy Mummy

Poppy, have a fab time next week   , this weather is really unpredictable, as you say, you need winter and summer clothes and also some for the in between weather   , I love Miss Piggy


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Poppy, hope you can get to bed at some point tonight after tackling your laundry    hope you enjoy your pamper tomorrow    ive just had a play with our pics, (as im not too good with knowing what to do with)    ive managed to post a pic on my profile, but i'm still trying to add it to a post so you can see it better as it will be bigger    xx


FM, glad yoru getting there with the clear out    im off tomorrow, but it will be a food shop i'm afraid and i'm in work sunday, can't believe where the time is going    xx


----------



## poppy40

PB - hmm probably not - much more interesting catching up on here!! I really need to iron a few maternity things to send to our mutual buddy SarahEssex, I'm too embarrassed to send them as they are - they look like rags! Nothing much is being ironed these days!  Aww what a fab photo - she looks beautiful! I've used this site before to post pics on here http://tinypic.com/

FM - well my wardrobe is somewhat limited at the moment anyway but no doubt I'll be having dilemas over which pairs of shoes & boots to pack. I have no idea how we'll fit everything in the car as it is - trying to persuade DH we really need a bigger car


----------



## HippyChicky

Poppy ~ yes, I've been crafty creative the past few weeks, I have a mountain of ickle baby hats and flowers to sew up this weekend, will put some on ebay and some on here for sale.


----------



## pinkbabe

Try this, not sure if it will work xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh it has     !!! xx


----------



## poppy40

aww just beautiful - is she sucking her hand?!

DHC - ohh yes please post the links on here so we can have a look and do some bidding


----------



## pinkbabe

Yeah she was, she had her fingers in her mouth and everywhere, it was so funny!    xx


DHC, i love ebay, yeah post a link for us to have a look at if you would    xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, she looks so cute, like she is enjoying a nap , and saying you may take a photo right now , let me pose this way, but don't take too long


----------



## HippyChicky

PB ~ your 4d scan piccie is so cute, it's as though she doesn't want to be disturbed as she's having a lovely little nap


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww thanks girls, she does look chilled out dosen't she, its after all the kicking and acrobatatics she does    xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

SFT huge congratulations on the birth of Freya and Chloe!     I love their names.  Hope all is well and you are able to get home soon


----------



## Mrs Rock

Pinkbabe your scan pic is adorable!  Emilia actually did look like her 4D scan when she was born, they are amazing images.  

I have just had a driving lesson!  I am not liking it at all but have decided to try now I have the littlun to ferry around.  Can't really see me ever being confident to drive Emilia though, I really can't


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Mrs R    Oh wow driving lessons, i didn't realise you couldn't drive,  there will be no stopping you when you get started    you and Milly will be off everywhere xx


----------



## poppy40

Mrs R - was it your first lesson? Its very daunting when you first start . I ended up learning to drive in Central London, nothing like being thrown in at the deep end   DH used to make me drive around Hyde Park corner for practise - can you imagine  Hang in there, it will so be worth it when you can drive yourself & Emilia around. I've got a friend with 3 kids who has never learnt and is too scared to now and its a bit of a nightmare for her as she misses out because she can't get to a lot of places. Good luck  xx


----------



## C0nfused

SFT - Congratulations on the arrival of Freya and Chloe. Lovely names.. xx

Pinkbabe - Fab scan pic.. so cute!


----------



## daxcat

Karen shes absolutely gorgeous! X


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls  ,

Sunny weather a least, but so cold! it shows 3 degrees outside here!!!

Mrs Rock, I did enjoy learning to drive, but not the first 2 lessons. The first one, was spent learning the gears and how the car functioned, and driving around the block , in London, so that was not my first language, I had just started working, and as I was a bit stressed to start with, I kept thinking in French   
the second time, I started driving on proper roads in central London and I sweated so much it was probably more effective than a sauna.
It is only after the 3rd lesson that I really liked it and relaxed a bit. I must say I had a great instructor . He was Greek, a heart of gold, and one day , I had my lesson during my birthday and he came back from the gas station with a box of chocolate ( Ferrero Rochers  ). 
He was recommended by a friend who did not think he would ever drive, but he passed first time. Actually, I think that instructor had most his pupils pass the driving test first time. He was very patient.

Also, apart from my first lesson, I always had my lessons after work, after the first few, it was night time every time, and I got so used to drive in the evening, often under the rain, in heavy traffic and large busy roads, than when it came to the driving test, it felt weird to drive day time outside rush hour traffic   

Take as many lessons as you need! that's very important, I had 25, some people have 30 others 20, better take lots of lessons and be 100% ready, maybe that's why this instructor had a high rate of driving rate pass, as he was thorough, and patient.


Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## Mrs Rock

sft can't wait to hear more....

look girls emilia is smiling
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l613/MrsRockPics/Baby%20EH/DSC04454.jpg


----------



## Happy Mummy

having a quick look, while at lunch, SFT, great that you are all well    

Mrs Rock, that's a gorgeous photo. Lovely smile   

AFM, busy as ever between work, and the move, and I think my iron levels are starting to go down again as feeling tired, but could be because AF is about to arrive and  running everywhere and not sleeping as best as usual   .

We had a great time yesterday, took the bikes again to the park, had a game of chess at a terrace with a jug of Pimms. I hope the weather is good for next week end. we are staying in London, this time. 

what are you plans all for the bank holiday week end?

Future Mummy


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats SFT - love the girl's names   


Karen - love the scan pic    Any names yet?    Mollie looked like her 4D scan pics too   


Mrs Rock - good luck with driving! Lovely pic of your angel   


Big hugs to everyone else   


Mollie is going to get her feet measured on Sat and get her first proper shoes! So exciting - she has been walking for a few weeks now


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi girls

SFT, thinking of you, im so pleased everything went well, look after yourselves     xxx

FM, your day sounded great yesterday, hope the weather stays nice for you    xxx

Mrs R, oh pants i can't see your photo    i will have to come back later to see if it shows, not sure why i can't xxx

Kizzy, aww getting Mollie's feet measured, bless her! she seems to be coming on leaps and bounds    thanks hun about the scna pic, im still in awe of her i think    not sure on any names yet, but thinking lots    xxx

Shelley, thanks, how are you all doing?    xxx

Confused, thanks hun, how are you doing?    xxx

Hope everyone esle is doing well   

Love Karen xx


----------



## lil stephy

wow u guys have been busy on here lol, sorry i haven't posted in a long time I've just been so busy win ruby and baby groups and outings etc its just been madness.
i can't believe ruby is now 4 months old its gone soooo quick its crazy, but I'm loving every minute  

i have had a quick skim over all the pages i have missed but to b honest there was a lot so can't really remember wot has gone on
but sft big huge congrats on the arrival of ur 2 new bundles bet they r just lil cuties  

happy birthday to all the ladies i have missed i really hope u all had lovely days

hope u all had fab mothers days 

thank u all so much for my birthday wishes i had a really lovely day and got spoilt by dh and lil ruby  

mrs rock ur lil lady is such a lil sweety love the pic of her smiling and fab that she rolls on her sides she will b walking in no time  

and to everyone else i hope ur all ok and sorry if i missed anyone win special news xxx


----------



## daxcat

We're good thanks pb. Mattie had his first.trip to a theme park last week for my birthday. Loved the carousel! How are you feeling? Xxx

Kizzy- bet you're busy now she's walking!

Fm-  hope you're not too tired for the long weekend. Xxx

Stephy-  good to hear from you. Xxx

Mousky-  when are back in brazil? Love your jetsetting lifestyle. Xxx

Love to everyone. Busy, busy at the moment. Dh's gran broke her hip yesterday and we're the closest family so down in brighton a lot helping out. Mattie went to the pier yesterday! Xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh Mrs R, i can see her now, what a beauty! she has such a cute smile, i bet your heart just melts    xx

Shelley, aww Mattie on a carousel, thats so lovely, hope you all had a fab time!   Im feeling ok thanks hun, just finding it difficult to sleep, but im certainly not compalining    xx

Kizzy, i love Mollie's new pic!    xx

Stephy, Ruby is gorg! glad your having a fun time and your all well    xx

SFT, thinking of you all, hope your all doing well    xx

Hope everyone else is doing well   

Love Karen xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

SFT massive congratulations to you all, hope everyone is well and you are all soon home.   
Pinkbabe aw what lovely image xx
Mrs Rock you are so brave, I have a driving licence but truely hate driving i do wish I was more confident because I am starting to get just  a little bit bored of walking the same streets everyday! Good Luck. The pic is lovely xx
FM hope your iron isn't dropping you sound very busy x
DHC sounds like you are busy busy xx
Thanks for all you comments thankfully Bubba decided to drink in the middle of Friday night and hasn't stopped again so fingers crossed, I think her eating is always going to be hit and miss. She still isn't sleeping very well but ho hum, i don't need to sleep do I  We had our 2nd review today and can now make our application to legally adopt Bubba yeah!! Another massive milestone, our SW is coming on Tuesday to complete the paperwork with me yeah, bless her she knows we just want to get it all done and dusted, sW visits now are also meant to go to every 6 weeks but again Bubba's seems to be doing her own thing as she is coming in 2 weeks


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Have a lovely week end everyone, I wish the sun could join us   

Tomorrow evening, we are going out with some friends to a nice Moroccan restaurant and apart from that, we have nothing planned. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Mousky

Baby news and pics all around! 

All good here. Just annoyed by some catty remarks from my 'copydesker' 

Any updates from SFT little ladies? 

FM, AAAIAM, PB, H&P, Dax, Stephy, Kizzy, MrsR, Confused, Poppy, DHC - wishing you all a  easy on the choccies


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls

SFT, how are you all doing hunny, hope your reading, were all thinking of you and can't wait to hear all about your exciting news  xx

aaaiam, yay!! to your next milestone, wonderful news  xx

FM, hope you enjoyed your moroccan meal  xx

Mousky, has Mr Y got any doggy easter eggs  xx

Mrs R, hope you and Milly are having a fab time  xx

Hope your all well, and having a lovely weekend  xx



Love Karen xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Having a nice weekend so far, started off bad when we found out on Thursday that one of our friends was killed in a motorbike accident, but we didn't let that spoil our night out last night to see Rhod Gilbert.....................he even hugged me when we saw him afterwards  He's not bad for a moaning grumpy Welshman.

Today has been hubby's birthday so we've just  been relaxing and enjoying our beautiful garden. tomorrow we're off to a lovely local garden centre place to get even more garden stuff.


----------



## C0nfused

DHC - I'm sorry to hear about your friend (((hugs))). Glad you had a good time watching (and hugging) Rhod Gilbert - I am very jealous!! 

Jen xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls,

DHC, i was sorry to hear about your friend hun      hope you and DH enjoyed a lovely day in your garden on his birthday    x

Hi to everyone else too    hope your all having a lovely bank holiday    x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Happy Easter ladies!

DHC sorry to hear about your friend.

Pink Babe thanks for reading my birth story!  You are brave, I was too scared to read birth stories when pg!!

Rubbish weather here, so glad we got out for a long walk yesterday in the woods.  I am going a bit stir crazy as am usually out walking twice a day with the pram.  

I have a confession to make regarding  my driving lessons.  I actually already have a driving licence.  But this does NOT mean I can drive!!!!  16 years ago I did a 2 week intensive course, 15 hours of lessons, and then I passed my test and I quite literally drove only once after passing and I stalled the car at traffic lights in Cambridge, everyone beeped at me and I had a hissy fit and made my passenger swap with me and have never driven since   .  Not because of the stalling, but just because I have never needed to drive until now and I never wanted to - I am like you AAAIAM, I never liked it at all.  You don't need to drive in the places I have lived - Cambridge,  York and central London, in fact it was always easier not to.  But now we live on the border of London and Kent and with the babba to ferry about it would help.  So I am biting the bullet.  Hate it!  And cannot imagine being able to take Emilia in the car.  I am already a nervous wreck just being a passenger in a car.  But I am trying.  Shame DH can't take me out to practise but that would mean bringing Emilia and I won't do that.  So the driving school is going to have me as a long term client I think


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls

Mrs R, your a naughty girl not telling us the whole truth  aww no, just kidding you sound like you are truly nervous about driving again. I have heard of that fear before tbh, my mum wont drive if she can help it at night, go through the liverpool tunnel or drive on the motorway, she just can't do it, it sends her into a panic  and i have a cousin (and he at the time was in his mid 30's) who at one point couldn't drive on the motorway, after doing it for many years. Nothing had happened, he just had some sort of anxiety thing' about it and it sent him into a panic, so he would drive the long way round to get to his destinations  
All as you can do is your best, and do what you can  xx

SFT, how are you hun? im sure your doing great and just not had the time with your busy little family now to post, but just wanted you to know that im thinking of you and hope all is well  xx

Hope everyone is doing well 

AFM, just been to see midwife, and all is well, listened to our lo's very strong HB again, its so lovely to listen to  ive had some bloods done too, as ive been feeling a bit breathless a t night, but not complaining  so will just wait to see if if maybe i'm a bit anemic   or maybe just my tummy getting so big its pushing up against my rib cage  

Love Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Glad all is well SFT, smashing news your home now with your beautiful girls   well done hunny,      xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

sft yeah fingers crossed hun they don't have to go back. You have been lucky to be able to stay with them my poor sis in law had to come home. I am sure they will soon become their own little people can't wait to see photos I love twins they fasinate me so much xx
Mrs Rock I completely understand where you come from, my main problem is parking or moving the car in any direction but forward I just can't do it!
DHC so sorry hun to hear about your friend hope you are both ok xx
Hugs to everyone else well our court papers are almost completed just waiting for some details from Bubba's SW and then they can go in yeah so excited I can't wait for the phone call to say she is ours    legally there is no way they are having her back hee hee


----------



## smile 26

HI all its been ages since we all last spoke things have been busy my end my beautiful baby girl came into the world 29/02/12. a fitting birthday for such a special baby girl. once things have settled down more i shall be reading back on all the posts over the last few months and using it as the ME time i keep being told to make sure i have. hope everyone is well look forward to hearing from you all 
LIZ 
xox


----------



## C0nfused

smile 26 she is absolutely gorgeous, and how cool to have such a special birthday too (ofcourse every birthday is special but I kinda like the leap year birthday idea!


----------



## C0nfused

Happy Belated Birthday Daxcat and H&P xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

DHC, sorry to hear about your friend   I hope you had a great time buying more stuff for your beautiful garden   

SFT, great to hear from you   how did the weight consultation go?   

Smile, lovely to hear from you , your little one looks gorgeous    

AAA, lots of    for the court papers, how is bubba doing?   

Pinkbabe, did you get your test results?    

Mousky, bad bad copydesker   , how is it going? how is mr Y?   

Mrs Rock, I don't like motorway driving much  ,and with a LO, I would be very nervous too.  The worst for me was driving ( alone) around the Arc de Triomphe ( Place de l'Etoile)  in Paris, quickly followed by LA motorways   , I guess it is a matter of getting used to it and practice , lots of     

Hello to everyone   

Future Mummy


----------



## Cherry Tree

Daxcat and H&P hope you both had lovely birthdays and got spoilt xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Happy belated birthdays Daxcat and H&P


----------



## daxcat

Thankyou  

Congratulations smile. If you find" me" time, let me know what it feels like!


----------



## Cherry Tree

I would just like to apologise at how pants I have been at posting, I am currently trying to complete my final assignment for my module, plus keeping ds entertained through easter holidays who is on the go all day from the minute he gets up      I do read all of your post though xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Happy Belated Birthdays    
Smile what a lovely little girl xx
FM thanks. Bubba is doing really well and changing everyday, she is becoming a real chatterbox and is just adorable we are so lucky to have such a wonderful little girl. She was playing with her toy phone this morning and had a full blown conversation I could only understand the hello and bye bye bit but she was so funny she'd pause as though she really was talking to someone. Hope you are ok, have you moved yet? Sorry I have no idea whats happening at the mo if you have hope it all went well and you are settled, if it hasn't happened yet hope it all goes well xx
Hope everyone is ok, well I guess I really should be off to bed, never know when someone little is gonna wake up it is getting better we don't have every single night now just seems to be getting longer when she is which is actually harder to deal with but love those cuddles they are certainly special times.


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls   


Daxcat and H&P, so sorry girls i missed your birthdays    hope you both had a lovely day!   xx


aaaiam, lovely to hear how bubba is doing she sounds like she is growing up into a lovely little girl    xx


Cherrytree, hope your getting on ok with your assignment, have you finished yet? what is it on/about?    xx


FM, hope your well hun, thanks for asking about my blood results, my full blood count came back fine so i wasn't anemic, to be causing the breathlessness, so it looks like its just my rather large tummy pushing up on my rib cage, so a couple more pillows have been in order to prop me up a bit more in bed. Luckily ive not had any more episodes, so all good    xx


Mousky, how are you doing hun?    xx


Smile, your lo is absolutely gorgeous, lovely to hear from you    xx


SFT, how are you doing? hope your getting lots of cuddles    xx


Mrs R, hope you and Milly are doing well, and she is still smiling for you    xx


Confused, how are you doing? hope your well    xx


Hope everyone else is doing well, its been pouring down here   so no sun for us for the next few days!


Love Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello girls! 

Karen, great that you are not anemic  

SFT, how is everything?   

AAA, lovely to hear that little one is doing so well, I can imagine the phone conversation, how cute   

well we are now homeless, or guests I should say   , all went well, our belongings  are now in storage, and hopefully we should be in our new home by the end of next week or beginning of the following one, not sure yet when , as we have to wait for paint and floor varnish to dry,  the carpets to be done, and the removal company to be available. Nearly there! At least by the time we move in, all utilities and services will be ready   It is a bit like being on hols at the moment but then I have to go to work during the day   

I hope you are all well   ,

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

That's great news FM, you seem to have everything very organised, and its all happened so quickly    xx


----------



## daxcat

I am in awe of your organisation fm. I live in various states of chaos lol. X

Pb-  glad you're not anaemic. Not long now! X

Love to everyone, absolute chaos here, mil arrives tuesday for matties birthday, same day the loft insulation is being done. 12 week scan on wednesday, matties birthday friday, his party saturday and we're still going down to brighton to see dh's gran twice a week (3 hour round trip) while shes recuperating from the broken hip. Busy, busy, busy!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Daxcat - just seen your amazing news, so happy for you.


----------



## daxcat

Thanks h&p. Not getting my hopes up too much until our scan next week.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

Daxcat, lots of   for wednesday scan   The organisation went well indeed , with DH helping a lot. I have been so stressed with organising though, but now it is all happening, it was worth it. I have the biggest tiredness spot on the side of my nose, it looks terrible   . Could have been worse though, could have been on the tip of the nose!   I am now starting to sleep better, but I feel tired still in the morning which for me is a sign of lack of iron. Oh well , booked for consult at hospital beginning of May, with probably infusions again mid May or beginning of June. I wish I could keep my iron better. The docs now say it is probably due to my body not accepting too much iron in one go and also heavy periods. Can't win!   

Pinkbabe, yes it went quite quickly, but we knew we wanted to move last year , and started to look then. Once we found a new place it went quite quickly. Although, at times it felt like "are we there yet"?   I just can't wait to have our belongings back , and it will take about 2 weeks to have everything in the right place I think, as we will be working at the same time as getting everything done, just taking 2 days off for moving in and starting to put everything into place. We want to take some time off in the summer , so trying to keep our holidays time . 

My parents will be coming to stay for a week or so, end of May or beginning of June. They are in Japan at the moment , and sending emails daily. We get photos , and it looks like they are having a great time. They were going to go last year but had to cancel everything because of the earthquake that happened over there and the following disaster. 

It will be lovely to relax , and have a barbecue or drink outside in the patio. Can't wait. Hopefully the weather will improve soon ! it feels like winter or autumn at the moment. 

Have a great week end everyone   

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning girls   


SFT, glad all is well, i bet your run off your feet      xx


Shelley, wow, Mattie is gonna be 1!!!    you sound like you are going to be a busy bee    hope all goes well for your 12 week scan on wednesday    i bet it will be just lovely    xx


FM, glad all is going well with the move, yes if you can manage it, it would be best to keep your hols until the summer, when you can enjoy a bit more quality time, the trying to fit in the move around work will all be worth it when its all done and your settled   wow your parents are in Japan, bet there having a super time, we would love to visit there i have to say....maybe one day!    xx


Hope everyone else is doing well   




AFM, off to see the little girl giant puppet in Liverpool today, she is supposed to be 30ft high!!   


Love Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,
What a terrible weather today! I went to vote for the French Presidency, and had to queue for an hour   with such a weather, it was not very enjoyable. But I would always vote, even if it snows. 
Next round in 2 weeks. We are watching TV5 at the moment to hear all the latest French political news. 

Hope you all had a nice week end,

Have a great week everyone   

Future Mummy


----------



## C0nfused

Hello everyone!

Hope you are all well?

Jen x


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls   


Just checking in to see how everyone is doing, it seems very quiet on here at the moment   


SFT how are you getting on? Freya and Chloe look absolutely beautiful!!    xx


Hope everyone else is doing well   


Weather is awful here, it hasn't stopped raining!!      never mind, its nice to snuggle up and watch naff TV and eat rubbish!!    so there's always an upside   


Love Karen xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

SFT what a wonder photo xx
PB have you stopped shopping yet hun??
Hope everyone is ok, not much going on here really Bubba is a real chatterbox and so funny, we had a weekend away and she was fab loved it bless her just a shame the weather was so horrid we will get to see the sea and the sand one day


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls   ,

SFT, I love the photo   beautiful babies    

Daxcat, how did the scan go?    

AAA, lovely to hear from you and Bubba   , it will be lovely to discover the sea and sand with her    
I know what you mean about the weather! hopefully the summer will be beautiful, sunny and hot !

Mousky, how is it going?   

Pinkbabe, how are you feeling? do you sleep better?    with the amount of water that we have had, I am surprised there is still a hosepipe ban! I just hope when I go voting on Sunday, and queue for more than an hour , the weather will be better than last time! 

Well, that's it we are in our new home and it is a wonderful feeling!  things to unpack still and put into place the way we like it ( that may take a while) , as sometimes it takes a bit of time to put furniture in the right place . Back to work tomorrow, I would love to take the rest of the week off to organise and clean everything, but we should manage most of it at the week end. Already did a lot today ( we moved in yesterday). We are very happy it is all done and we can soon start to relax   , the weather has been actually OK this last 2 days compared to last week so that was good. I actually think we will sleep very well tonight. 
Our friends were fantastic to put up with us for so long, we invited them for a very nice meal on Saturday evening. 

I think it is time I start thinking of holidays now   

Have a nice evening everyone   ,

Future Mummy


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

FM really pleased you are moved in and happy, roll on the weekend.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Thanks AAA


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls


aaaiam, how nice that will be to get to the seaside, watching her with her bucket and spade, that will be just lovely. Glad your having lots of fun with your little girl    Ive still not stopped shopping      can't help myself, ive gone on to books now, just bought 'on the night you were born' by Nancy Tillman (thanks to SFT's recommendations   ) fabulous little book telling your little one how very special they are. Also bought snuggle bunny, lets get ready for bedtime', it has a bunny in the book you can put your hand in like a puppet whilst your reading the story, they are both lovely books and i would highly recommend them if your looking for any good books for your lo    xx


FM, wow, great your in your new home   must be a lovely feeling, just all the organising now, i'm sure you will have it done in no time at all, you seem super organised!    that was a nice idea to invite your friends over for a meal to say thanks for having you stay with them    you had better take your umberella with you when you go to vote!  I'm fine thanks hun, sleeping a bit better now apart from the three nightly trips to the loo   xx


Mousky, how are you doing?    xx


Dax, how was your scan hun? hope all went great    xx


Love Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, 3 times a night ! to be expected though   I like the idea of the books, and the one with the puppet!  Brilliant! 
Actually we invited our friends out for a meal, but you are right, as soon as we are settled in, we are organising a party with them and other friends to celebrate our new home, as we say in French , a " pendaison de la crémaillère " ( I think it is spelt that way  , I sometimes forget how to write in French   ) 

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

FM, you made me giggle! it looks like a very nice phrase no matter how it is spelt. Fabulous idea to thank your friends and to show off your new home    xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning ladies

Just catching up quickly, have actually been up since 4am when Emilia woke for her feed (unlike her as she usually sleeps until 5 or 6) and I couldn't go back to sleep.  Will be shattered later in the day I suppose but hey ho.  

Happy new home FM!  Hope you get it all sorted out the way you want it soon.  We are planning on a move this time next year, I am bizarrely already looking forward to it.  Would like to have a new place to get decorated and sorted.  But I probably won't be saying that then as I will be back at work by then.  


SFT how are the twins doing?  Is it possible to tell them apart?  They look so beautiful in the photo.  Hope Doodles is enjoying being a big sis.  


Pink Babe hope you are not too uncomfortable xx


Must go and get sorted out as have an appt today at the pain clinic and my MIL is coming to babysit.  Just found out the pain clinic is going to be featured on "The One Show" soon, not sure when yet but I will be looking out for it.  It has helped me so much I hope lots of pother people in my situation see the programme and get themselves referred there.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

FM sounds like a plan xx
PB thanks hun Bubba is massively into books but doesn't quite understand that you can't eat them or rip the pages out!!! Bless her so we have brought lots of hard books her fav at the mo is the monkey puzzle which I love reading to her she is so excited by it.
Mrs Rock hope you weren't too shattered, its strange how the body gets in a routine just a shame lo's don't always stick to the rules. I think we have almost cracked Bubba's sleep issues but I am still waking up at midnight ish waiting for the crys!!!
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls   ,

Mrs Rock, I hope you managed to rest a little during the day   , Emilia is doing very well by usually not waking up before 5 or 6 in the morning, bless her   
Yes moving while working is interesting! but moving , working with a LO will be also interesting!  how is the driving going?   

Well I am into books too   , wondering right now if I should buy the latest Simon Cowell tell all book   , I do like a bit of gossip   

Anyone planning to go and see the latest film from Ridley Scott? Promotheus? I am tempted.

We have been sleeping so well in our new bedroom, probably long needed deep sleeping, so felt quite revitalised today  and everyone said I looked as rested as after a holidays. I must have looked really tired lately!!!!  so may not have been an iron related problem after all, this time. 

I haven't cooked a big meal yet, it will have to wait the week end, but it is nice to cook a simple meal in the evening and enjoying sitting at the table , just DH and me  

Night night everyone, I am off to bed, with a good book ( reading a James Patterson novel at the moment) 

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

can't sleep  , gone back to computer and doing more unpacking and fitting things around   DH is fast asleep    I think I need to make this a cosy nest as quickly as possible for some reason   
I recorded the French election debate on Tivo, so will watch tomorrow evening.

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls


Mrs R, lovely to hear from you    sorry your not getting enough sleep at the moment with Milly waking up,  ive not been sleeping myself, keep trying to catch my breath again, even being propped up with pillows    never mind hey, i'm sure we will survive, and its all in a good cause    xx


FM, looks like were all having trouble in the sleep department    hope you managed to have a better nights sleep last night xx


aaaiam, bubba sounds funny with the ripping and eating books, i wouldn't have thought of that   god, i've got a lot to learn haven't i!    so i've bought some hard books yesterday to to start her off    xx


SFT, sending you, DH and your lo's big hugs, hope your getting on ok    xx


Hope everyone else is well   


Were off to my step daughters later for the weekend to celebrate my step sons birthday, he is 18 today, god knows where that time went!     


Love Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Girls   ,

Pinkbabe, have a great week end with your family    

Yes , I could not sleep the other night, and did a lot of unpacking and putting things together until very late/ early the next morning. DH woke up to a better chaos   in the flat and was quite pleased    
I was very tired yesterday, but very happy to have less to do in the house. We will do a lot tomorrow, and then Sunday is the French elections, so off I go with my umbrella  , and Monday ,more work in the flat.We should be nearly settled by the end of the week end. I will then have to decide where I put my frames and pictures.  So nice to have 3 days off   right now, we are just enjoying the new flat, I have just cooked ( and eaten   ) some lamb cutlets with ****ake mushrooms and new potatoes, and a green salad . Wonderful. 
Girls, I am really happy   

Have a fantastic week end everyone   

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

FM it's great to hear you so happy in your new home.  It's such a lovely feeling when you get yourself settled in a new place and you love it.  Makes all the effort and stress worthwhile.  I keep picturing you having dinner al fresco in your courtyard, I hope this rubbish weather cheers up soon so you can make the most of it this summer.  


Karen have a lovely weekend with your SS.  I couldn't sleep on my back at all after about 28 weeks as could not breathe, had to always stay on my side.  


I have my sister and my nephew visiting this weekend but they are still asleep.  Emilia has gone back to sleeping 8pm until 6am without waking so I feel much more rested and I quite like the early starts, I get a lot done.  Am currently looking online for a bigger changing table.  As she is so tall she outgrew the one we've got and we've been doing everything on the floor for weeks now and my knees are aching!  Trying to find a longer table.  I am seriously feeling old with these aching knees    far easier to have a baby at 28 than 38 I reckon - but then none of us needs to be told that do we.  


Driving lessons are going quite well, instructor thinks I could go out practising on my own now but there's no way I feel ready, I will be having lots more lessons before I do that.  But I have renewed impetus to learn as went shopping in the week and ended up waiting so long for a bus home that Milly got hungry and I had to feed her standing up at the bus stop with buses roaring past inches away which was not my finest parenting hour!!  All the old biddies in the bus queue were staring, ahem.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,

I hope you all had a nice weekend , we did, and spent it settling in, cooking, and reading. The flat is now looking great, I may change some of the furniture place over the next few weeks, but I like it like it is for the time being. My best friend is coming to stay with us for the night on Wednesday, so I will be cooking something nice. She can't wait to see the flat. I hear the weather might get better for next week end? 


Mrs Rock, must have been hard to feed little one at the bus stop! especially with the ones staring! 

Have a great week everyone   

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

Oh and I went to vote of course   This time so much better, no waiting! the whole thing was done in less than 10 mns!  So we had lunch nearby and drove back, to follow the election on TV. 

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls

Just popping on to see how your all doing, im off for 3 days now so just trying to get some painting done in the nursery,  before our furniture delivery next week 

FM, glad the flat is looking fab! 

Mrs R, glad your driving lessons are coming along well 

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Love Karen xx


----------



## lil stephy

Just wanted to pop on to say hi and hope ur all well xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello girls   ,

Anyone there?   

I hope you all had a great week end, despite the weather. Apparently much warmer next week!   

Stephy, nice to hear from you, your LO looks so cute   

Pinkbabe, how is the painting going?

Mousky, how is it going? can we have an updated photo of Mr Y?   

Nice relaxing week end for us, busy week ahead, have a good week all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello all, I'm still here.  Was away last week at Center Parcs, had a nice relaxing week despite the weather being freezing.  Got my Mum coming to stay on Saturday for 4 days, it did not go too well last time she came but I am more relaxed now so hopefully will be enjoyable.  

Karen how are you feeling?

Mousky are you still around, how are you?


FM have you re-arranged the flat or have you got it perfect now?  Is your new commute to work ok?


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi girls   


Stephy, lovely to hear from you, your little one looks gorg in her photo! xx


Mrs R, glad you had a nice time in center parcs, think you missed out on the good weather, as we are having it this week arn't we. Bet you had some nice walks with Milly    im not doing too bad, although not sleeping, im exhausted!    all worth it though xx


FM, how are you doing? did you do anything interesting over the weekend? xx


Mousky, how are you doing hun? we miss you   xx


aaaiam, how are you and bubba doing?, hope your all having fun    xx


SFT how are you and doodles and your beautiful twins?    xx


A big hellp to everyone else too, hope your all doing well   


Love Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

hello all   ,

Pinkbabe, sorry you are not sleeping much   , can you rest a bit during the day from time to time?when are you off work,on maternity leave? 

Mrs Rock, I am sure it will be a lovely time with your mum this time. Glad you had a relaxing time at Center Parcs.
I think I have found the best place now for the furniture   tried a few different ideas  . I have put frames on the walls too now , so we are now very settled. Commute is about 15 mins more which is OK. I still work from home , when possible, or go and see clients on site, so not that different.

My parents are coming next week , and will be there for the Jubilee. DH and I get the extra day off like most, on the Tuesday, so it will be nice to actually have a lot of time off when my parents are there. We are going to play golf , the 4 of us,  which I am really looking forward to. On Saturday , next week, there is a street party, so that will be really nice to attend. 
The weather is finally showing some improvement, what a difference with yesterday! 

Future  Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi FM, 
im a bit of a fool to myself really as when i do have the time to rest on my days off i can't keep still, and im up and about busy with housework or gardening or something    id also be concerned that if i had a nap in the day it would unsettle me more at night!
Glad you are going to spend time with your parents on the jubilee weekend. My DH loves golf, he has got a weekend away planned with some friends in september to play golf in the Isle of Man    xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, you must rest    , I have decided!  how lovely for your DH to play golf on the Isle of Man, that sounds like a great week end!


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww thanks FM, i will consider myself told   and i will make more of an effort to rest. Im going to take myself off to bed now, and try and relax......ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ wish me luck    xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe , good girl   hope you have a nice sleep


----------



## Happy Mummy

hello everyone   ,

Pinkbabe, how was your night? sleep is something so important! that I certainly never thought about when I always slept fine. Now when I sleep well, like I do now, I treasure it! 

This weather is lovely and it is like rediscovering nice weather after so much rain and cold ! 

Hope everyone is doing well   

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

I have slept a little better the last couple of nights FM, i think i have ran out of sheep to count though   


The weather has been glorious today! i even had a little doze on our garden swing    xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, OMG I looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove your pic   you look fabulous


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww thanks my darling, DH did a little home photo shoot today and we were pleasantly surprised with the outcome, i think he did really well, with his new camera    xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, your DH is a very good photographer ( correct English?   ), but mainly, you look beautiful


----------



## pinkbabe

You are so very kind!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

PB the photo is amazing, hope the sleep settles down soon there is nothing worse make sure you get some now cause your beautiful bundle of trouble will be here soon xx
FM pleased you are all settled your weekend with your parents sounds lovely x
Mrs Rock hope the time with your mum is going well x
Hope everyone is ok
Well all fab her Bubba is changing so much and so quickly. We went to a friends wedding reception last night and she was dancing and smiling with everyone but kept running back to us saying Mummy Daddy such a proud evening. We had my nephews bday party a couple of weeks ago I shed a few happy tears because i had kind of resigned myself to the fact last year that we were never going to have a little one with us and there she was running round the room loving it.  This is the first week that she is using Mummy nearly all the time I have been mum or mama  I much prefer mummy    Bubba not liking this heat and sadly we don't have a garden which is either big enough or secure enough for her to be outside all the time but its cool we just load up and wander off to the park but its not the same as opening the door and jumping into a paddling pool!! One day!!


----------



## C0nfused

Hi Everyone!

I realised its been a while since I posted.. 

Pinkbabe - Your photo is amazing. I hope you are sleeping better now and also managing ok in this heat (I know the weather is lovely but it can get a bit uncomfortable too). 

aaa is a MUMMY - It seems you have well and truley settled into life with Bubba 

FM - Hope you are enjoying the weather and good luck with the game of golf with your parents  

Mrs Rock - Hope your mum's visit went well 

lil stephy - Hello

Hello! To everyone I've missed, hope you are all ok?

AFM - Been a bit of a strange weekeend with our plans turned upsidedown due to a need to find new work shoes. I really hate that shoe shops only seem to cater for people with small feet! The selection available for size 7 and above is a fraction compared to size 6 and under. Ended up going to the Clarks Village in Street, Somerset. I expected that they would have a complete selection for all sizes but they were no different to other shoe shops and for size 8 there was like a choice of 4 styles. I vary between a 7 and an 8 and really struggled despite them also having a size 7.5! Nothing seemed to fit perfectly. I had earlier bought a nice pair of sandals (which I also needed) and managed to find some shoes at the Clarks village. I spoke to one of the assistants about the selection available and they said that it is a problem because lots of people are size 8 and even 9 and there is never much of a selection!! I mean if their own staff know the issues surely they should listen and make bigger shoes!    

Today was a bit of a sad day. DH's eldest sister is returning to Australia tomorrow so we went round to see her tonight to say goodbye. Realistically, its going to be the last time he sees his sister, so it was a bit sad. Although they ofcourse would not admit that it would be the last time. DH was worked up about it all day and therefore snappy with me (as he was on Saturday too because I dragged him out shoe shopping lol!).

Jen x


----------



## C0nfused

Popsi.. sorry its a bit late xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Oh sorry I missed your birthday popsi x hope you had a lovely day xx


----------



## popsi

oh thank you ladies... sorry i am a rubbish poster its just so busy sometimes... i do read tho always and wish you all well ... i will really try harder to post more, xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies, how is everybody?

Pinkbabe, loving your bump pic.  You have a nice svelte shape!  Very much the yummy mummy.  I looked like a beached whale towards the end, was constantly on the lookout for men with harpoons   .  I do sympathise with the lack of sleep.  I had the same and actually got more sleep once the baby was born.  I got so sick of people saying"sleep while you can as you soon won't be able to" because the opposite was actually true for me   !



Popsi hello, good to hear from you.  How is your second adoption going?  Have you told Princess the plan yet?  



FM thanks for the news about Mousky, I often think of her. 



AAA your wedding and party sounded lovely.  Those milestones when you sit and think "oh look where we are now   " are so special.  


Well I am sitting here typing next to the dining room window in my bra and pants, sorry if TMI   .  Had a bath during morning nap and as I'm taking her out to lunch with friends later I really want her to have a good sleep now and as my clothes are in the room with her I'm not risking going in and waking her up!  Hope the postman is not about to walk up the path


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls,

Mrs R,  your post made me laugh about the postman coming up your path, did he come?    and you are sitting in your bra and knicks    hope Milly stayed asleep for you    xx

FM, glad Mousky is doing well, thanks for letting us know    your party sounds fab! xx

Popsi, happy belated birthday wishes hun    xx

Jen, aww goodbye's are always sad arn't they    is it too far for you to maybe visit her when she goes back? although i would imagine it costs a fortune!    xx

aaaiam, bet that was lovely at the wedding Bubba coming over al the time saying mummy and daddy    xx

Hope everyone else is doing well   

Finishing work next week, whoo hoo    im counting down now, i have feet the size of an elephant and swollen fingers, but all good!    my sleep is still rubbish, some nights are better than others though, glad its cooled down a bit now   

Love Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls   ,

Mrs Rock, I am sure the postman will walk up the path more than usual actually   

Pinkbabe, one more week and you can hopefully rest a bit more   

Lots of things to do as my parents arrive tomorrow, such as a massive food shopping this evening and as there is 25% off champagne and wine in Waitrose ( if a min of 6 bottles )  I am going to indulge and get some nice wines which will go very well with my cooking   

I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a great celebration of the Diamond Jubilee   

Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls   


How are we all doing? 


FM, did your parents arrive safely? how did your lovely meal and wine go?    xx


Mrs R, do you have much planned for the bank holiday weekend?    xx
What a rotten day its pouring down here!!!    were off to the pictures later to see 'Prometheus' 


Think there are a few people in our road planning jubilee celebrations, hope the sun comes out for them later    


Got a lovely glider chair and foot stool delivered yesterday for the nursery, and i keep going in there to sit on it and just stare at the nursery, its so lovely, im soooo excited!Back in work tomorrow for 4 more days and thats me finished......hurray!!  


Love Karen xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Ladies, just popping by to say hi


----------



## C0nfused

Hi DippyHippyChicky How are you??


----------



## kizzymouse

Hello everyone haven't been on for ages!


Karen I love your profile pic, you look so glam    I was a baby elephant when pregnant too and couldn't sleep from about week 34 ish onwards - was so relieved to sleep once my princess arrived.


Mollie is doing great - she's such a wee character and can you believe it, she's almost 16 months!!!!!!!! And we are starting to think of potty training   


Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls   


Kizzy, helllo my darling, thanks hun,  lovely to hear from you   wow Mollie is 16 months    she is gorgeous isn't she, and your thinking about potty training, i bet she will be a clever girl for her mummy   
Keep in touch hun    xx


Hi Hippy, hope your doing well    xx


Hello to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely weekend   


AFM, yay!!! started maternity leave today     so excited! getting my hair done later and my mum is staying for the weekend, so will be a nice relaxing day, and may do a spot of shopping tomorrpw   


Love Karen xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Postponing potty training for now, after speaking to some more knowledgeable mums, but we do have a potty and it's next to the toilet lol   




Karen, do you have names picked for your darling yet? xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls 

Kizzy, we have a name picked but were gonna keep it a secret until she arrives  aww little Mollie and her potty, she may try and have a go if she is ever in the toilet with you and she sees it  xx

FM, glad you had a lovely time with your parents, not long until august and you can see them again  we are just watching the Football between England and France  are you watching it? We are not doing too well so far, as we have just missed an open goal  i wish France all the very best of luck too  xx

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Love Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Good morning FM   sorry the weather is awful for you, we  for a change have nice weather today, very sunny, and just pleasantly warm    great your working from home, pity we couldn't do that every day   
I think its going to be debatable whether we get a good summer or not   


We enjoyed the match actually and not a bad score so far, so we shall see    


Forgot to say, your hotel stay sounded lovely! 


Enjoy your day hun, and don' t forget to have plenty of breaks   


Love Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning ladies!  Yes flipping terrible weather, is it ever going to stop raining??  I've been getting drenched every time I go out.

Pleased to report that on Sunday I drove the car alone for the first time ever!  I only went around the corner (literally - you could probably have walked there and back in the time it took me to do a 15-point turn in the road to come back again)  but I was proud of myself


----------



## pinkbabe

Hello lovely ladies   


FM, ooh hope you enjoyed your glass of rose and spag bol, yum yum! i do miss a little glass of chilled white wine    xx


Mrs R, good for you on giving the car a little spin, i'm sure the more you give it a try, you will have your confidence before you know it    xx


Well i think i spoke too soon the other day about us having a nice sunny day, as its been tipping it down here today    


Hope everyone else is ok, and having a nice week   


Love Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls, hope your all well, and you have nice things planned for the weekend  

FM, yes i am still enjoying the football, although i am missing the soaps, (yes sad i know, but i'm a bit of a soap addict)   Im just watching another France game now, and England are on again after, so will watch that too  Oooh i love hearing about your cooking, i love paella  hope you have a super time with your friends, and don't forget to show off your flat  I am getting more and more excited about the birth but nervous too, not knowing what to expect, but all is good and i'm trying to enjoy my last couple of weeks without wishing them away  xx

AFM, We have ended up with a free high chair form mothercare, the (fisherprice easiclean) as they had messed us about with some nursery furniture so much, that we cancelled our order, and they gave us vouchers to compensate.......result, i love a bargain!! 

Love Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Oooh get as carried away as you please on the food front FM, i am drooling at the mouth here!!    sounds delicious, we have smoked mackerel quite alot as DH loves his fish, although i am not that fussed about avocardos    hope you enjoyed your meal!


France did play well, i enjoyed that game, and England are now playing an interesting match, its 2-2 at the moment!    xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Well it is a good match isn't it, England have just scored again! DH is being very restrained now because the first time England scored his yelling woke the baby up  Not much sound insulation in our house.

FM I love smoked mackerel, often have it with salad and rice, yum.

PB you are very organised getting a highchair, I have only just started looking at them.

Here's a pic of Milly today in her new jumperoo, she loves it, if you need a password to access it (not sure) it is EHP2012
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l613/MrsRockPics/Baby%20EH/DSC04861.jpg


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh wow Mrs R look at Milly, she has grown so much, shes gorgeous!! she looks like she loves her jumperoo, i already have my eye on one of them too    Our highchair has a recline on it, and can be used from new born, but not for feeding obviously, and has good reviews, for popping them in it when they are very young whilst your pottering about in the kitchen, or wanting them with you at the table whilst your eating etc, so thought we would go for that one   


England are playing well arn't they, DH has already lost his voice im afraid,  and probably woke next door's lo up doing it!   xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

That highchair does sound good, I should have thought of that before.  I have so many baby chairs around the house it is ridiculous.  There's a vibrating bouncer which she uses mainly in the garden, a motorised swing in the lounge and a rocking chair in the kitchen.  Then there's her car seat cluttering up the place as well but she only uses that in the car as she hates it with a passion.  Oh and we also have a baby gym and now the jumperoo on the floor, the place is like Babies R Us you have to watch your step.


----------



## pinkbabe

love it Mrs R! we have waited so long for all of this so lets have one of everything there is, in fact lets have two!!    i have been tempted to get a motorised swing too, but have restrained myself so far, but you never know i still have a couple of weeks of spending i can get in yet      xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

This is my swing, I think Poppy40 recommended it to me or one very like it, Milly really loves it and sometimes will doze off in it
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3763849.htm


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh i like that Mrs R, you have my mind wondering now for more spending £££££££££££££    no that really does look very good, it has lots of settings on it too to choose from, that's very good! xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Well done England , I did not watch the match but DH did ( overdose of Football tonight  ) .

Mrs Rock, your LO is absolutely adorable, so happy in her swing   I can't believe how much she has grown already !

It is night night from me girls  I need my beauty sleep if I want to be a good host tomorrow . I have offered to feed the cat of one of the flats of our building , the poor man was so worried he had to be away as an emergency for the week end, and too short notice to find someone, so I will feed Ernie the cat this week end, and bring him some French whole organic milk too, and put it in his little dish , I haven't met Ernie yet as he was in one of the patios when I came to collect the keys, apparently if he does not know someone he is very shy and can make this " hiss " noise, but hopefully by day 2, he will accept a cuddle. I will also go and feed him on Monday morning before going to work, so by then, Ernie and I will be pals  

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

sorry about the fonts, it seems to have a mind of its own tonight, I tried to change it, but it reverts to very small fonts when I send


----------



## pinkbabe

That's really kind of you to help your neighbour like that. Hope you and Ernie get on well FM, i'm sure you will if you give him some of your special french milk    xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi everyone I am still here just don't know where the time goes!! All is going really well here please keep everything crossed for us as Bubba should legally be ours in 3 weeks time xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi AAAIAM, glad your getting on well, we know your a busy bee with your little princess now hun, fabulous news that your little girl will be legally yours in a few weeks time, that's fantastic!  
My cousins little one who is adopted has started asking questions, and he is intrigued how i have a little one growing in my tummy, and he keeps rubbing it, and saying come out now i want to play  and asked his mum the other day, he said 'mummy, did i grow in your tummy? and she replied no, but you grew in my heart' well omg, i was in tears when she told me  how sweet, that just melted my heart  

Love Karen xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Thats lovely hun, not looking forward to those questions but that is probably how we will answer it. We have been really lucky with all our nephews they have just accepted that she's ours and have not asked any questions amazing really. We are so lucky she is such an amazing girl and makes our world complete and has just sloted so well into the missing gap in the family.


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww bless her little heart    and so innocent, not even realising yet what a special gift she is to your family    its such a shame that the process is not made a bit easier for all those children who need adopting/fostering    xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi  girls,
lovely to hear from you AAA   


Just waiting for my train, seems to be what I do the most these days
hope everyone is doing well   


Future Mummy


----------



## pinkbabe

Hope you have a nice day FM, don't work too hard!    xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello ladies,

AAAIAM lovely to hear from you!  Good luck for your court hearing, sure it will go smoothly   


FM how did you get on with Ernie the cat, did you win him over?  It was nice of you to do that for your neighbour.

Pinkbabe not long now!  Are you planning on a natural delivery?  You must be getting excited


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Mrs R, how is Milly doing? has she tired her little legs out yet in her jumperoo    


yes i'm planning on a natural delivery, in the pool if possible, but i am also open to getting out if i can't hack it, in plenty of time for the 'just give me the juice'!!!   i have just bought myself some fresh pineapple to see if i can tempt her out    xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mrs Rock, I finally met Ernie on the 3rd day,he was hidding the first 2, but on day 3, he realised that the nice lady that came in the morning had decent food and French milk, so I saw his face, but he stayed at a certain distance, maybe another day and I would have managed to get a cuddle but I did not want to scare him so I stayed away. Apparently when his owner came back Ernie was really upset for having been left behind and refused cuddles for an entire evening, just went out of the flat as soon as the patio door opened. Quite a character I'd say   


Pinkbabe, 2 weeks to go! I am not working too hard , promise!   


We have organised our hols and looking forward to them! the party at the week end was fab but lots of work, everyone enjoyed the paella, and cake. This week end,we have nothing planned! I think we might just sleep   


Future Mummy


----------



## smile 26

Hi ladies, how is everyone sorry i have been a bad FF   , settling into life as a mummy hee hee still feels strange to say that! Katie is now 16weeks old and i would like to say has been a nice relaxingish time up till now but that would be lying! Katie was in hospital when she was 11/12 weeks with bacterial meniginitis   and has spent another stint in hospital and now has been diagnosed with an intolerance to the protien in cows milk so on new milk and i'm on a new diet to compesate it dairy free so no chocolate lol!!! Katie has been on this new milk for 2 days and so far seems reluctant to drink it  i'm unsure if she is teething at the same time so i guess it doesnt help!
Can't believe so long has gone by since i have spoken to you all especially as you were all here through my journey into pregnancy and during pregnancy i feel naughty  xox


----------



## pinkbabe

Afternoon girls   


Smile, its lovely to hear form you, gosh Katie is 16 weeks already    i'm so sorry to hear what she has been through being in hospital    hope she starts to enjoy her new milk, bless her. I love her pic, she looks gorg!    xx


FM, hope your enjoying your rest this weekend, sometimes its nice not to have anything planned and just chill isn't it    xx


Hope everyone else has had a lovely weekend   


AFM, we have a lovely piece of lamb in the oven for our evening meal, yum yum, so quite looking forward to that!   


Love Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe

FM, hope you enjoyed your lamb, it was funny as when i went to check on our meat it was sitting nicely on top of the worktop covered in foil, i had turned oven on and not put the meat in, and didn't realise for over an hour     


Sounds like you had a lovely relaxing weekend    happy birthday Mr FM    hope he likes his new golf bag. My DH loves golf, but i wouldn't know where to start. You will have to get lots of practice in so you can have a better handicap than your DH    i think you can pretty much join any club, (well you can around my area) as long as you pay your fees, which can be quite expensive    The weather is still a bit unsettled isn't it    i believe we are going to have nice weather in july, other than that i think it will just be pot luck as usual in this country! although London does seem to have nicer weather generally than us in the northwest as they are closer to the equator    xx


AFM, i'm having my first sweep tomorrow, so hope something happens    


Love Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Mrs R, yes i believe its not very comfortable and alot of the time not very successful, but i'm willing to try anything now, getting fed up    i was thinking of you yesterday when i was on my ball bouncing away, and thought it serves me right when i was giggling at you     when you were at this point, its quite frustrating at this point now isn't it, with the lack of sleep too!.......but i'm not complaining   


Your break sounded nice, but i bet you missed Milly like crazy! where did you all go? 


Love Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

We went to the Isle of Wight, not to the festival though.  Think my festival days may be over!!  We stayed in a hotel near Yarmouth.  It was very relaxing, gorgeous sea views.  I was worried the ferry and trains would be rammed because of the festival and perhaps they were at the other end of the island but the Yarmouth ferry was fine.  


Stick with it on your ball.  Is the baby head down?  I did not realise beforehand but the position of the baby makes a huge difference and apparently the ball helps them to get into a good position.


----------



## daxcat

Good luck today PB. Xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, lots of     for today   hope it starts to happen !


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls   


Mrs R, ooh lovely, your break sounded very relaxing!    glad there were no problems with the ferry. Yeah her head is down, and i learnt at out antenatal class that it was good for getting her into a good position, so i've been bouncing away!    xx


Thanks FM    xx


Thanks Dax    how are you doing hun? xx


Well here is my update.........Just back form midwife now after having sweep. She said that my cervix was very tight and that she couldn't do much to get her finger past, so instead of messing about again this week trying again, she has booked me in for next tues for induction      yikes im scared now, but excited too  


Love Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

PB good luck, hope you won't need induction and she comes on her own before then.


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks hun, i'm cautious at every niggle now, in case MW has jigged her around a bit, so yeah you never know    xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck Karen for your induction on Tuesday


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, how are you feeling?


----------



## HippyChicky

Karen, wishing you the best of luck, I'm off on my hols for a week, so hope to come back and read happy news and seeing some lovely piccies of your little princess xx


----------



## H&amp;P

PB - can't believe how quickly your PG seems to have gone (I know it won't to you   ) Will be thinking of you on Tuesday and waiting to hear your news.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

PB wow can't believe your little one will soon be here in yours and hubby's arms having your first amazing cuddle a moment your'll never forget. Will be thinking about you xx
SFT that is a lovely lovely photo hope you are all well. I can't believe my twin nephews start school this year eeekkk they were that size 5 mins ago time goes so quickly xx
Mrs Rock OMG I can't imagine going away and leaving little one behind I am terrible I hate it when she is not about, I bet you had a fab time and lo had a great time with Daddy xx
Well hope everyone is ok, our little monkey is discovering climbing!! I found her on the sofa in the week with a book in hand smiling at Mummy, today she has sort of managed to get onto her rocking horse which is for 3 plus so stands tall for trouble! She is a real little monkey at the moment but a star with it, she said LOVE YOU today its not the first time but for some reason it felt like she actually knew what she was saying today when she said it a couple of months ago she was just repeating us. Was truely lovely    11 days until court I am so nervous just hope we have nothing to worry about time will tell I guess
Hi to everyone I have missed  hope everyone is well xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls


DHC,  thanks my darling, il get a pic up as soon as i can for you    hope you have a fab hol    xx


aaaiam, aww bless her she sounds fab! i cant wait to watch our lo being a little monkey    must be so much fun. Try not to worry about the court day, (although easier said than done, im sure) everything will be just fine and your princess will be ALL YOURS    xx


H&P, thanks so much hunny, it does seem like my pregnancy has flew by, your right    hope your all doing well    xx


Kizzy, thanks hun, i like your new pic of Molly, she really has grown up so quickly    xx


FM, im feeling very nervous but very excited, cant believe were going to meet our little girl before the end of the week    have you had a nice weekend?   xx


SFT, lovely to hear from you, hope your all having fun!    xx


Mrs R, hope you have all had a nice weekend    xx


AFM, we have had a nice relaxing weekend, my mum has stayed, but just gone back home, getting lots of twinges but nothing major, so bouncing away eating fresh pineapple has been the order of the day today   


Love Karen xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Pinkbabe just wanted to wish you lots of good luck hun    Looking for to hear your news hun xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww thanks my darling    xx


----------



## pinkbabe

FM, glad your having a nice weekend, great you have started your golf, and got a tan too, can't be bad!    enjoy the match and your pizza. We are just having greek salad, and DH has a homemade soup for freezing on the cooker, god knows what he has put in it, but it smells nice as its cooking!    xx


----------



## poppy40

Karen - just popping on to say lots of luck for next week - cant wait to hear yr news! Keep bouncing 

Hello to everyone - love reading all yr news & will do proper post when things are less hectic  xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Poppy, lovely to hear from you, im bouncing as we speak    Harry is looking handsome in his pic! hope your ok hun    xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls,


Pinkbabe, I am thinking of you    , can't wait to hear your news later this week, and will be thinking of you tomorrow    that homemade soup your DH has prepared sounds fab, what's in it? which spices did he use?    I know I am very curious, but always like to get new ideas for cooking! but maybe it is a secret recipe   


Poppy, your little one looks gorgeous    


Finally the football is over    , anyone watching the tennis? quite a few surprises there!


Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good luck PB!


----------



## daxcat

Pb -so excited for you! Good luck and as crazy as this sounds, enjoy it lol! Xxx

All good here and reading everyones news. Have a very poorly Mattie at the moment but got the all clear on our 20 week scan so very happy about that. Xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls   ,


Daxcat, nice to hear from you. 22 weeks already! a little brother for Mattie    I am sorry that Mattie is poorly at the moment , I hope he feels better real quick   


Any news about PB ?    Pinkbabe,  thinking of you !  


Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls, Pink Babe is having her induction but not much happening as yet.  Have wished her lots of luck.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Thanks Mrs Rock for letting us know. I am glued to my screen. It helps I am working from home today


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Thanks Mrs Rock
PB hope it happens soon thinking about you.
We have been to an adoption support group today have been going for a year now. Bubba was so funny she found a basket with plastic lining which was full of rain water and decided to through it in the sand pit what a lovely state she was in she just looked at me and said um and pulled a big surprised looking face at me then laughed Mummy mess!!!! She is so funny, I am a lucky mummy I am sure I love her more every day if thats possible she is a complete fruit loop at the moment frequently has me in tears of laughter. I wish I could make this dream come true for everyone on here stay strong xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Just checking for Pinkbabe news


----------



## daxcat

Thinking of you PB. X


----------



## Mrs Rock

I have news from Pinkbabe!!

Grace was born by c section at 10.55 this morning, weighing 7lb 10.5oz and both are well.

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop!!!!!


----------



## poppy40

ahh that's fantastic news!

Huge congrats Karen & Mr PB on the arrival of your very precious daughter!      

Love the name & hope you're recovering well & enjoying lots of cuddles Karen 

Thanks for posting Mrs R 

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Congratulations Pinkbabe, in waiting room of dentist so quick message on BB, I am so happy for you. It is such a beautiful name. It must have been quite a long night! Felicitations.


----------



## Cherry Tree

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl Pinkbabe and Mr Pinkbabe. Enjoy every moment x

Welcome to the world Grace x

xxx


----------



## daxcat

Yay! Congratulations PB and mr PB. Beautiful name. Look after yourself after your section hon. Welcome to the world little Grace. Xxxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi everyone on a new phone so fingers crossed this works.

Huge congratulations to the newest family on this thread. A beautiful name. Take care hun and enjoy mummyhood xx


----------



## C0nfused

Congratulations Pinkbabe and DH on the arrival of your daughter Grace xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am posting to let you know this thread will be moving out of the Chat Zone over the weekend, and into 
A place where groups who have formed lasting friendships can continue to chat about everything and anything.
If you cannot see the the board when you click the link please PM me ASAP !!
*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0*

The reason for the move is simply this area was never intended for long term chat, the original bubble thread was to encourage bubbles to be blown and keeping the then new Chat Zone area high profile for users to see.

Its been lovely to see such great friendships form and develop and I know you will continue just fine, 
I will move your old threads into the new board too, sometime over the weekend.

Many Thanks 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Cherry Tree

Ladies I just wanted to say it has been lovely looking after you all. You are a lovely bunch of ladies and I have enjoyed every minute    I hope it is ok to pop in every so often to see how you are all doing. Good luck to all those still going through treatment, don't give up on your dreams      
Those with lo's enjoy your bundles of joy   


Take care ladies and thank you for a wonderful few months   


xxxxxxx


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

Would like to echo what Cherry Tree said, its been lovely chatting to you all on here and hope you dont mind me also popping by and saying hello.. 

It's been a real pleasure having the group on our boards and great to see such strong friendships.. Good luck to all of you, hope all of your dreams come true.

Jen xx


----------



## HippyChicky

congrats Karen xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Confused and Cherry Tree, thanks for looking after the thread


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls   , 


anyone out there? 


Hope everyone is doing well   


Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

I'm here FM!  Just back from seeing family over the weekend who are visiting from the USA.  Was great fun.  And we played boules in the garden, the kids loved it.  Finally a ball game I can actually play ha ha!


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Mrs Rock,


I loooooooooooove playing boules ( the French game if this is what you are reffering to)    how nice having family over and they met your little one


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi girls,
Well, our little princess is finally here      Grace Christine was born by C section 4 days ago weighing 7lb 10oz, and she is just gorgeous! We are in absolute awe of her, and so in love, she is perfect in any way    I went in for induction and had two pessaries, then the drip which they said if that didn't work i would go straight for C section. By the time they had finsihed, i had been given three drips, had my waters artificially broken, and was left in labour for 14 hours overnight, only dilating to 2cm!!  and OMG that was painful enough, i take my hat off to those who fully dilate      i then went for Csection, and she was never going to come naturally anyway as they had to use forceps to get her out as she was stuck too far up my abdomen, i think most of the team were virtually jumping on my abdomen to push her down while the forceps were in        Anyway she is amazing and was worth the wait! Il try and get a pic on     

Hope everyone is well   


Love a very happy Karen xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

EEK !! Pinkbabe! ((hugs))
Congratulations  on the safe arrival of baby Grace, 
over in the parenting section you can write your whole birth story, its well worth it as in a few months you will have forgotten! ( at least some of it! )
plus it helps others searching for someone who has had an experience like them  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, 


Hello darling    congratulations! it seems it was quite a couple of days for you! the photos of your LO is gorgeous    how are you feeling ?


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Dizzi    i will do that x x


FM, thanks hunny    i'm feeling mentally fantastic, although physically still in some pain, but getting better each day, DH has had to tell me off a couple of times for not resting like i should be      can't believe how much love you can have for something so little    we are so very lucky, she is like a little dream    xx


Mrs R, thanks for letting everyone know how i was getting on    xx


Love Karen x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Pinkbabe, so nice to hear you so happy sweetie  . Now do rest


----------



## pinkbabe

Here are some photos of our little princess xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

she is such a beauty , absolutely gorgeous


----------



## poppy40

oh wow Karen - she is absolutely beautiful  Hope the pain eases and you feel a lot better soon - sounds v painful having everyone pushing on your tummy you poor thing  x


----------



## kizzymouse

Woo hoo! Welcome to the world Grace   

Enjoy your princess Karen, it's amazing isn't it   
Time will fly past so cherish every second - lots of love to you and the beautiful Grace xxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks so much girls    xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Pinkbabe your Daughter is Adorable! Keep resting!! sleep when she does


----------



## C0nfused

She is gorgous Pinkbabe xx make sure you take it easy hun, it has only been 4 days after all.. xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Karen and Mr karen your little girl is beautiful Xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

PB she is absolutely gorgeous hun xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks so much girls, we spend most of the day just staring at her    i have been taking it very easy, under strict instructions form DH    she had her heel prick this morning by the midwife, so she wasn't best pleased at that, and her first bath at home which she loved! 


Hope your all well   


Love Karen xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi everyone hope you are all ok I wasn't sure if we had moved home yet or not?
PB we have spent over 6 months just looking at Bubba, I am not sure I will ever be able to stop watching her. Your little princess sounds adorable take care hun xx
It is official as of today Bubba is officially ours we have achieved it so very happy Aug 2010-July 2012 our adoption journey has honestly been a happy one we are the luckiest people ever and so happy.


----------



## C0nfused

Congratulations AAA is a mummy


----------



## Cherry Tree

Congratulations AAA xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

AAAIAM I'm so happy for you, congratulations       


Pink babe, loving the pictures, Grace looks so peaceful, just gorgeous


----------



## poppy40

AAAIAM - ahh that's just fantastic news - huge congrats! Bubba is also very lucky too to have you & DH as her lovely parents  xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh wow fantastic news AAAIAM      im so happy for you xx


----------



## daxcat

She is so beautiful PB. Enjoy her and look after you too. Xxxx

AAAIAM - So thrilled for you that your dream is now a reality. xxx

Love to everyone. Xxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mrs Rock,your little one is adorable


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls


Mrs R, what a beautiful dress for a beautiful little girl    xx


FM, how are you doing hun    xx


Hpe everyone else is doing well   


AFM, sorry ive not been on for a while, but i have been struggling a bit with the baby blues and an infected c section scar    but im feeling better with each day so all is good    Grace is doing fabulously, and we love her so much, she is changing so much each day, its amazing! 


Will try and get on again very soon 


Love Karen xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Thank u everyone and a massive thank u to each and everyone of u for your support and friendship. Xx

Pb hugs hun hope u feel better soon Xx


----------



## daxcat

Fm - did you get to the beach? This weekend is supposed to be gorgeous. Hope your levels are soon up and you feel better. X

Pb - are the baby blues better now? They catch you unawares don't they! Hope you're on the up now. Xxx

Mrsr - lovely party dress. X

Aaa - how are you and your daughter? X

Love to everyone. Xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi dax hope you are well
Hope everyone is ok, it is very quiet on here at the moment.
We are good thanks Bubba is just changing so quickly its amazing she has almost been with us now as long as she was with her foster carers I can't believe she has been home for over 8 months already. I think she is starting the terrible 2s yuk its not nice a real battle of wills going on at the moment its hard work keeping it up especially when she does it when we are MILs and I am sweating buckets but i am not going to back down on things so far I hope we are winning,


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello ladies 

AAA, your LO seems to be a handful, bless her  and lots of  

Daxcat, nice to hear from you  We have just arrived back from 2 weeks hols, it was really great. Quite a lot of swimming in the sea, and we both feel refreshed and relax. It was so nice to see family and friends. We ate lots of seafood, and crepes  
My iron levels are now fine, what a difference ! 

Pinkbabe, how are you ?   , hope you are feeling better 

Back to work tomorrow 

Have a good week everyone 

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies

AAA I hope you are winning!  Not feeling very confident about handling that stage when I get there..


FM your holiday sounds idyllic.  Did you have good weather?  Crepes are one of my DH's favourite foods.  Crepes and sausages.  Not together!

Well girls we have decided to try again.  Would rather have left it longer but I do not have the luxury of time!


----------



## smile 26

Hi ladies, 
sorry its been so long since i have replied to any of you! hope all is well
Mrs Rock- DH & myself have decided to try for number 2 also!!! going to try to go all naturale and pray for a miracle   xox are you undergoing tx again?
FM- wow 2 weeks holiday lucky you glad you're all relaxed and refreshed and iron levels are back up again  xox
Pinkbabe- sorry to read you've been suffering with the b blues hugs you'll feel yourself again   ouch 2 the infected scar hows it doing now?xox
Daxcat, SFT, Poppy, AAAIAM,cherry tree,Confused and to anyone else i've missed hope you are all well xox
AFM - Katie is doing so well now has taken to medication and prescribed milk finally and is beginning to want to be weaned, enjoying every minute of it!!! i've got to start thinking about returning to work in the next few months so will be lookimg at childcare arrangements over the next few weeks   don't like the thought of leaving her, don't have any other options can't afford to stay at home for the full year. Love to all you ladies shall catch up again soon xox


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi everyone I wasn't sure if we were still posting here I am off for so long.
Mrs Rock i am not going to lie its not a lot of fun especially when the little monkey has a stand off with an older girl at the park and then decides to go totally rigid when I tried to get her back in the buggy I could have died but was soon all forgiven and she knows she did wrong as we went to feed the ducks yesterday and she said girl sorry mummy. The hard work is worth it and our precious little girl has nearly been living with us longer than she was in foster care!!! Where has that time gone. Good Luck with number 2 x
Smile pleased to hear all is going well and lo is doing so well, I am having nightmares about going back to work and I am not going back until the new year I am very lucky as we had saved for part of another ivf attempt and when it became clear that wasn't gonna happen me having a year off won over hubby needing a new car!!  Good luck hun x
FM hope you are all nicely settled any plans to be going away soon? Hope you are wellxx
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi girls  ,

So quiet here! how is everyone?

Karen, how are you darling? 

AAA  , nice to hear from you. We have enjoyed 2 weeks off in France and will soon book our Christmas hols to try and get cheaper tickets as prices go up very quickly after September.

Mrs Rock, lots of  with number 2  . You can buy buckwheat crepes and cook them with sausages, or eggs or cheese too. I can't find them in England though so I order them on line with some other French products from time to time  . The weather was good so it was good to enjoy swimming and long walks in the country side. Not sure if we are going to have anymore good weather here again in next , it would be nice, maybe September will be quite hot?

Smile, glad to hear your little one is doing so well with her medication and food  

AFM, very busy, but all is well 

Lots of  to everyone ,

Future Mummy


----------



## Mousky

Hello everyone! Remember me?   


I see the thread is quite slow now but I've noticed I missed a lot!


PB - a very belated    on the birth of your daughter      I hope you're both doing well   


AAAIAM - a belated    now that your daughter is "officially" yours!    I hope she's not giving you too much of a hard time   


MrsR - wow, look at E!    And I see you'll be going for #2 soon, so 


Smile - nice to hear from you and K, hope you're doing well   


Dax - How's M? And you should be almost set for your #2?   


STF - How are you and your little ladies? Thanks for the pm   


FM - Thank you for your emails. It's lovely to hear from you but I'm afraid I've missed your Bday?      


Not sure if the other ladies are still around...


HP - I love seeing L ** pics. He always looks so happy!   


Poppy - I hope you and your boys are doing OK   


Kizzy - how's M?   


Confused, Cherry Tree, Stephy, DHC I'm not sure who else is still on but I hope all bubbles ladies are doing well   


Well, so much has happened since I've last posted. I'll keep it short!   

We're living in Munich now where DH got a new job. It's very nice! And... I am pg with twins. We're keeping it "under the wraps" as it feels so unreal! Only my mother and siblings know. I'm not yet ready to share the news and not too sure I ever will    


Lots of    and


----------



## HippyChicky

congrats Mousky xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Mousky, such wonderful news, congratulations!!!!!  and here was me thinking you seemed to have called it a day   .  Need more details please!


Hi DHC and SFT, long time no chat!


All is good here, looking forward to E's naming ceremony on Sunday


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh, just remembered, H&P, if you're still reading, I saw you in a magazine!  Looked great!


----------



## poppy40

Mousky - that's just brilliant news     Huge congrats!! Agree with Mrs R we need more info  How far along are you?

Ohh which magazine was H&P in?? 

Mrs R - have a fabulous day on Sunday, look forward to seeing the pics!

SFT - how are all of your girls doing?

DHC - hope everything is good with you

FM - are you off to France for Xmas? How's your new flat?

Pinkbabe - how are you & baby Grace doing?

AAAIAM - how are things and your lovely DD?

Dax - lots of luck for your new arrival 

H&P - hope all is good with you & your DS - can't believe he will be coming up to 1 soon - where is time going?!

Smile - hope all is well with you & DD

 to Kizzy, Confused, Cherry Tree, Stephy and anyone else who is reading.

All is good here, have finally seen some improvement with Harry's reflux when we changed his milk recently. He has been battling with a horrible virus for a few weeks and has now got a streaming cold on top bless him so think he's a bit fed up of feeling grotty! He's been practising his clapping and waving but will only say Mama despite DH's best efforts 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi Girls,

[/size]
[/size]So nice to see this thread bubbly again  
[/size]
[/size]Mousky, Congratulations   as I said in my email, I am so happy for you  . Great to see your post , always enjoy them. Please do keep us posted with your latest news and also Mr Y latest adventures!  
[/size]
[/size]Mrs Rock, have a lovely day on Sunday  
[/size]
[/size]SFT, how are you doing?  
[/size]
[/size]Poppy, I hope Harry feels better soon  we are very happy in our new flat, wish we could enjoy our patio more though, having had nearly no summer, no spring, and looks like no autumn, just winter weather! did managed a big cycling trip on Saturday though with picnic. That was nice. We are going to France at Christmas and not sure yet if spending new years day in Brittany, Paris or London.
[/size]
[/size]Has anyone heard from Pinkbabe?  if you are reading Hun, lots of  from me  
[/size]
[/size]H& P,  how are you and which magazine is that? 
[/size]
[/size]DHC, how are you?   
[/size]
[/size]
[/size]AAA, how is everything?  
[/size]
[/size]Lots of  and  to everyone 
[/size]
[/size]Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

frankly, I give up dealing with those fonts   , everytime I try and put a smiley face , it changes the font size to various ones, and now I have tried to rectify it, this is what I get.    
Anyway, you got my text!   
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy

and of course on the last post no problem!


----------



## kizzymouse

amazing news Mousky!      

We're fine here - Mollie is 19 months old now - time is flying by, she is such a wee star, so blessed to have her 

Here she is - http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Mollie%20is%2019%20Months%20Old%20Today%20190912/598752_10151241963058665_2027091509_n.jpg

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mousky I am so pleased for you hun that is amazing, twins are fab.    
Pleased to see everyone is doing well sorry I don't get on very often anymore no excuses really. we have been away for a week in Cornwall had a truely amazing time and the dreams of 2 years ago when we splashed like a pair of kids in the sea have come true we did it with Bubba and she had an amazing time. we have been to the coast a lot with her since she came home but she hasn't ever really bothered with the sand and has hated the sea. Bless her she couldn't have been more different she was in the water wating for the waves to knock her over sandcastles everywhere. My memory is worse now than ever so not even going to try and do personals but I do think of you all often. xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hello lovely ladies 

Im so sorry i have been awol for so long  , as you know i wasn't very well initially, i ended up with two wound infections then back in hospital with suspected retained products, but that was a false alarm in the end and i came home. It has all been a bit of a whirl wind tbh, i rally underestimated the recovery process with a c section  But all is well now and i feel so much better  We are having so much fun, Grace is 3 months old already  and she is a little stunner with the best cheeks to kiss ever!  i will try and upload a recent pic of her.

Mousky, wowzers!!! congratulations on your BFP, and twins too, amazing!    im so so happy for you, you so deserve it  hope your liking Munich 

AAAIAM, glad to hear bubba is keeping you busy, she sounds amazing 

Mrs R, you little dark horse, with the trying for number 2  im so pleased for you, a little playmate for Milly, that will be lovely, i hope all goes well for you  Cant wait to see you all on sunday  

Kizzy, Mollie is getting so big, she is absolutely gorgeous! 

SFT, hope your all well 

Future Mummy, how are you hunny? hope your doing well 

Poppy, glad to hear Harry is improving, hope your all well 

H&P, how are you doing? which magazine where you in?  

DHC, how are you doing hun? 

Smile, good luck with number 2   

Dax, how are you doing darling? 

Hope everyone else is well, i must have a good read back and catch up a bit more, i promise to be a better FF'er, as this site has been such a great support for me during my difficult times, and i would hate to abandon it now 

Speak to you all soon

Love Karen and baby Grace xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

PB lovely to hear from you, really pleased all is going well now. Enjoy every minute hun time goes so quickly.

Where is time going? In just under 2 weeks it will be a year since we heard about Bubba its amazing I can remember that day as if it was yesterday that beautiful little photo and here we are with a 22 month old full of madness bless her. We have been to see Thomas the tank engine today Bubba loved it, she has only recently discovered the telly and Thomas is all she really goes mad over. We went with my mum and dad a really special day Bubba has a really close relationship with my dad and she really brings out the softie in him its lovely to watch. Anyway I will shut up or I will carry on all day bit of a proud mummy and_ I go on and on and on  _


----------



## Mousky

Hello beautiful ladies 

MrsR - how was the ceremony today? I'm sure it was beautiful. Yes, pics! 

PB - sorry to hear you've had a rough time but really pleased to see you and G are doing well now. More pics?  Munich is quite nice. I've just been to the Oktoberfest this morning as I can only have breakfast there  and it was so busy and festive. People are also quite friendly here even if they only speak German 



Kizzy - wow! look at MJ! So delish!  

AAAIAM - Cornwall must have been amazing although I can't imagine going anywhere near the sea with the "fresh" weather  1 year already?!  

DHC - lovely to see your creations on ** and your wonderful new shoes 

SFT - they're not identical! they are in separate sacs with separate placentas and so far the doctor couldn't get them to open their legs so we have no idea about their flavors. Like we care!  

Poppy - so glad to hear H is doing better but so sorry to hear he has a bad cold now  I remember you both were struggling a lot with his reflux  

FM - I have some font issues as well   Too bad you can't enjoy your patio as much as you should  I must say summer here in south DE was hideously warm and damp! Mr Y and I didn't enjoy it as much as the locals  I like it so much better now with the colors of the new season but could do with less  Hmm Xmas at home in Britanny sounds great! I guess for us it'll be a bayerisch-brazilian-dutch Xmas as our families will be coming so we'll see 

Yes, HP which magazine? That wasn't on **?! 

Lot's of  and  to everyone else.
Thank you for the welcome back and the congrats 

This was our 15th tx, including a m/c and a few chemicals.
Yes 15th!!!  We never really stopped having tx but we didn't want our lives to be about it...

I don't really have bad feelings or fear _per se_ but somehow I guess I'm still a bit detached from the pregnancy itself. I love seeing them during the scans, I'm 19 weeks so I'm starting to show and to feel a few things but it's all still too surreal. Deep down, I know I'm holding my breath until the 24th week mark, then 28th and so on 

DH's parents and sister have absolutely no clue. 
Well, no one knows other than my mother and siblings, not even my German course colleagues  
We like it to keep this way. However, DH's parents are coming in 4 weeks for a visit and they're in for a big surprise! I think after that we'll tell some other people.

As for MrY, he knows something is up. Every morning he wants to have a 15 mins cuddle on my lap/belly and he's been like this since the beginning  

Wishing you all a lovely week


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls 

Mousky, im so over the moon for you, and 16 wks already, that's fabulous!  15th tx   you certainly have tried very hard, bless you  glad everyone is friendly in Munich! here's some up to date pics of my beautiful Gracie xxx




























AAAIAM, wow nearly 12 months already, where has that time gone  so glad your having fun  xxx

Mrs R, thank you for inviting us to share Milly's very special day, it was so lovely  xxx

Hope everyone else is well 

Love Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi all!

Pinkbabe you are very welcome, thank you for coming it was so lovely to have you all there.  Grace was so good wasn't she!



Poppy thank you again for the present for E, it looks great with her wall paper and curtains   .  Is Harry feeling better now?


Kizzy Mollie is a stunner, such beautiful eyes.


Mousky 15th tx!  Well done you!  Not many people would be strong enough, am so glad you have got your miracle in the end.  When is your due date?


FM good to hear from you.  I need to plan travel for Christmas too.  Think we may end up going up to my parents again which will be nice but travelling is hard for me and it seems like a bit soon to do it again.  



AAA is that Bubba on the beach?  You sound so happy.  What did you do for her celebration day in August, tell all!


We had a humanist naming ceremony for E, she was a treasure, just beamed at everyone and looked like she was listening carefully to the celebrant.  Then we had afternoon tea afterwards.  It was so nice to be able to introduce her to friends and family, and she got some lovely presents, including a massive Hello Kitty from Pink Babe which she absolutely loves, she can't stop stroking it.


----------



## HippyChicky

Mousky, 15 tx's ??!?!? well done for being so optimistic. I don't think you'll believe it all until you're actually holding your baby in your arms.

Karen, what a gorgeous smiley girly little Gracie is xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello Girls,


So nice to see the thread bubbly again   


Pinkbabe, it is so lovely to hear from you, I am glad all is OK, you C section sounds like a nightmare   your little one is so adorable   


Mousky,your christmas will be wonderful too. How funny that Mr Y knows something is up! any more photo of him?    


Kizzy, Molly is gorgeous  


As for me, very busy, and a bit tired but all good, can't wait for Christmas. My parents are coming in a week for a few days, that will be lovely too. 
I saw the French film Les Intouchables , last week end, and it is definetely worth seeing, funny, and well played, and moving. 


Have a great week end everyone,


Future Mummy


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mousky u r a strong lady and well rewarded x

Mrs rock we r having a naming day for bubba in a few weeks. I am so excited it will be so special her dress is been made from the stole that i had with my wedding dress going  see it next weekend think there will be lots of happy tears. Our celebration ceremony was a very special day its a very informal court appearance we had family with us and both social workers we got a certificate and a major photo opportunity bubba loved it she wore the judges wig. A really special day even brought a tear to my dads eye! Yeah that is our bubba having so much fun on the beach. 

Pinkbabe gracie is beautiful Xx

Fm have a lovely time with your parents.

Dhc hope u r ok hun Xx

Love to everyone and hope u r all well Xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello Ladies,
Just wanted to wish Mousky a wonderful Birthday     I hope you are having a great day. Did you do anything special?   


Hope you are all having a great day,


Future Mummy


----------



## Mousky

FM - thanks again!  we had planned spending the day in Salzburg but I ended up sleeping the entire day so we only went out for dinner. DH had fallen from his bike the day before and was (is) all sore so I guess he was happy with the slow day as well. Oh, my MIL had already recommended Les Intouchables. We must see it then  Xmas is just around the corner. Now the Oktoberfest is over some stores are slowly warming up for Xmas! Anyway, I hope you have a great time with your parents 

PB - OMG! look at those cheeks! 

MrsR and AAA - could you tell more about what a "naming ceremony" entails? I've always heard about it but not too sure I get what really happens 

DHC - Exactly! As a matter of fact I'm not even sure I'll believe it when I see them  I still have nightmares about things going wrong but usually I feel rather calm while awake  Btw, are you really getting Alpacas?  

Ah, ladies, I don't really believe in rewards or deserving something because one went through a rough time. If only life was that simple  We're glad to be staying where we're at right now but honestly taking it day by day, week by week is the only way to remain sane  

Well, here's a pic of my baby with his new coat that arrived this morning  (I hope the file isn't too big!)


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls

Mousky, aww look at Mr Y, he looks very dapper in his little coat  xx so sorry i missed your birthday, hope you had a lovely day  xx

Mrs R, Milly was a little super star on her special day, glad she likes her Hello Kitty  xx

DHC, thanks hun, how are you getting on?   xx

aaaiam, thanks hun, love your photo   xx

FM, hi hun hope your ok   xx

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Love Karen xxx


----------



## smile 26

Hi ladies, sorry been awol, the days just seem to fly by toooo quickly.
I'm back to work around 8th Dec  so just in tym 4 christmas and yes i'm working on Christmas day  least its not till the afternoon so will get the morning together asa family  can't believe katie will be 9months at Christmas.
Kattie has her dedication day on Sunday we have decided to have 4 Godparents 2 of each flavour   we shall have immediate family and Godparents for a little get together afterwards which im   the weather will hold out 4 a bbq on Sunday xox
Congratulations MOUSKY twins wow!!! 19 weeks already well done you!!!! are you going to be tempted 2 discover the flavours? 15 is YOUR lucky number  xox
PB, MRS R, AAAIAM,DHC,FM,POPPY,SFT and anyone else i have missed  i hope you are all well did i read about a fellow FF being in a mag? which one was this? love to all shall post an up to date pic of Katie when i can xox


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mousky happy belated bday a whole sleep heaven make the most ofnit. A naming day is essentially a christening without religious bit. U have supporting adults not god parents but ours will be god parents. For us its an opportunity for a lovely big family get together an a time to celebrate parenthood. Xx

Pb thanks i am still to scared to show anymore of our little angel at the rate she is changing it won't be long. 

Hope everyone is ok Xx


----------



## Mousky

How's everyone?  

AAA - it's indeed lovely to see a little bit of your gal  I guess naming ceremonies are quite common among jewish families (for girls?). It's definitely something we should do in Rio. We aren't exactly religious so there won't be a christening or anything like that but the family would appreciate some sort of ritual  

Smile - I can't believe you'll be working on Xmas day. What a bummer but at least you get to enjoy Xmas morning  

Can't believe we're talking Xmas already but I must say I love going into stores almost everyday to check their ornaments   It seems people here are really into the holiday! Who could blame them? "It's the most wonderful time of the year¨   

PB, FM, Mrs R, DHC -    

The last weeks were quite intense with DH working away. It was very cold here, we even had snow and MrY really had a hard time  With my language courses I feel swamped but I can't complain. It's a holiday here on Thursday but DH's parents are coming and well we won't get any rest especially after they see me   
Anyway, I wanted to wish you all a  Happy Halloween (or bonfire night??)


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mousky would really recommend doing something it was a truely special day and one we will never forget. Thank god for waterproof mascara i would have been a mess without it  Snow wow u be careful and stay nice and warm. 

We went to see some fireworks last night bubba wasn't sure bless her but we stayed for the whole display and this morning everything was bang pretty! Well our little girl will be 2 in a fortnight she is growing up so quickly.

Hope everyone is ok Xx


----------



## Mousky

Snow is long gone and now we only have rain and horrid humidity!  


AAAIAM - 2 already? are you planning a party? I'm sure she'll enjoy it   


MrsR - Congrats   


How's everyone else?


----------



## poppy40

Mousky - how did your relatives take your news - bet their faces were a picture?!!   How are you feeling? When abouts are you due? I've gone a bit mad for Xmas already! H is going to be 1 just before it so think we'll be celebrating for pretty much the whole of December. I've bought loads of stuff & the boys presents are mostly wrapped & hidden at my parents as can't fit everything in the car otherwise as we're spending xmas with them - no clue how we're going to bring it all back here again  

AAAIAM - wow can't believe your DD is going to be 2 soon where has this year gone! I bet she is changing so much all the time 

Mrs R - you can't sneak things past us lot   Bet you'll be seeing a lot more of ARGC over the next few weeks?  Lots of luck for the next 8 months   

Pinkbabe - how are you doing? How is little Grace? Beautiful pics, she looks just gorgeous  Most of my buddies on the 40+ thread have had BFPs with Serum recently - Penny is definitely working miracles 

Smile - how did Katie's dedication day go? Good luck with going back to work - I've started doing some work from home again mainly to help out DH - trying to fit some of it into my evenings so pretty manic!

FM - How are things with you? How is the flat going? When are you heading back to France for xmas?

DHC - hope everything is ok with you 

SFT - how are things with you & the girls? 

Does anyone know if Dax has had her LO yet? 

Hello to Stephy, Kizzy, Cherry Tree, Confused, H&P and anyone I may have missed 

All is good here, we've started to wean H off some of his meds which is great news - he is a million times better than a few months ago and a very happy & content little boy. Can't believe he will be one in about 5 weeks time! We're having 3 little celebrations with family & friends so lots of cakes in order I think 

Take care everyone - hope to hear all your news soon  xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies,

well I have just had my first vom into the kitchen sink so I guess it's starting to sink in a bit.....


Poppy am in awe of your organsisation, xmas pressies all done already!  I have not got a thing yet and got no ideas either.  Been too busy with everything else!  Great news that Harry is so much better.  


Mousky - did you find out the genders?  How many weeks are you now?


AAAIM your DD's birthday must be about now - hope she has a great time.  I guess no pics?


----------



## poppy40

Mrs R - aww you poor thing, a good sign but not very nice   Are you feeling knackered too? How often do you have to go up to ARGC for scans etc now? Well I am a bit of a shopper as you know and tend to get a bit distracted when I'm meant to be working. The dangers of working for yourself and having to do most of my research/work online   

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## kizzymouse

WOW! Congrats Mrs Rock, I didn't know you were pregnant again


----------



## poppy40

AAAIAM - thought this was really interesting. How was DD's birthday? http://www.parentdish.co.uk/mum/10-things-adoptive-parents-wish-their-friends-and-family-understood/

Kizzy - hiya hon - how are you?

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mrs rock massive congratulations Xx

Poppy thanks  hun that is lovely and very true. We have been very lucky and have amazing family and friends who  have taken all bubba odd bits on board. We all struggle with lack of cuddle but we are slowly slowly getting there .

Bubba will be 2 on Sunday. It feels very strange she hasn't been home a year yet but she is 2!!! Having small family party as i have pretty much stayed away from toddler group  strange for one of the reasons on poppy link i hate trying to skirt round birth questions. I am very proud to be an adoptive parent but not something we want to share with everyone. Xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

That was a very eye opening article Poppy thanks.  AAAIAM Bubba is a lucky girl to have you and DH, the thought of it makes me feel happy   .  I know, I know, right now you're thinking "No, we're the lucky ones" aren't you!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

U couldn't be more right we r very lucky to have such a wonderful daughter and when we look back at the last 11 months and see how far we have all come it makes me feel so proud. I love been a mummy and our precious little girl has melted everyone's hearts. To see my dad cry at her court day and her naming day tears of love for his 7th grandchild is just something i never thought i would see . Sorry i am waffling  but to anyone who is where we were a few years back adoption is a real and worth while journey. Yes there are hard parts and i won't lie i would love a hug without having to work for it but we are getting there and she is looking to us now when she hurts herself and not just her raggy.


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi lovely ladies 

Firstly i would just like to send huge congratulations to my dear friend Mrs R, for her amazing news, congratulations, i'm ever so pleased for you!    xx

AAAIAM, Aww your post was so touching, straight from the heart  one beautiful little bubba for a beautiful family, and bless your dad xx

Poppy, hiya my lovely, great to hear all is going well with H, he looks gorg on your pic, so cute!
and a big one very soon, i definitely think a nice cake is in order  were all good thanks, Grace is 5 months old next week  where does the time go!! she is amazing, Penny is the best, lovely to hear she is still working her magic. Thanks for your comments on her pics xx

Kizzy, hi hun, how are you doing? Molie is looking fab in her photo, as always xx

Mousky, how are you getting on? ooh yes do you know the genders of your beautiful twins yet, how exciting xx

FM, how are you? any plans for christmas? xx

SFT, im loving all your pics on **  xx

 TO EVERYONE ELSE TOO, hope your all well, and getting yourselves ready for christmas  il try and get on a bit more often if i can 

Lots of love

Karen xxx


----------



## Mousky

Hello everyone!


Poppy - im glad to hear H is on the mend. I love his (?) pic. It seems youll be having a busy December but surely a lovely month with all the celebrations. No one really knew we were ttc, having IVF so yes people were shocked   


AAAIAM - I think you are all so great to one another    You must struggle with some idiotic remarks mentioned in Poppys article?   


MrsR - how youre feeling? can you take some tablets to help with nausea etc? It must be very hard on you with E and all   


PB - lovely to hear about Grace and I cant believe shes 5 months already!   


Kizzy - I agree, M looks so pretty and happy!


----------



## Mousky

(crazy thing, cant get used to Apple)


I love the Xmas talks    We will be having both families over for Xmas and with everyone only thinking about the twins, we decided to go for a Secret Santa. Im proud to say Ive already bought my victims gift! 


Im trying to take full advantage of being out and about everyday for my classes as Im not sure whats in the cards for me. So far all is going well. I must say Im going on some sort of license around 28 weeks and Im looking forward to it. I havent bought anything yet    and I want to take this time to get organized. Oh, we think we know the genders, the doctor is 90% sure but DH doesnt want to tell anyone     


Lots of love to all you beautiful ladies


----------



## poppy40

Mousky -   would have loved to have been a fly on the wall when you told your family your news  Yes that's H in the pic - need to update it as it was taken a few months ago, he could do with a hair cut now  One of my FF buddies who is now a 'real life' friend is expecting twin boys so I've been saving clothes and baby equip for them - can't believe how much I've accumulated  I can't wait for Xmas either, have actually managed not to open any large tubs of xmas chocs so far 

AAAIAM -  Happy 2nd Birthday to your precious DD - hope you all had a fabulous day   A local baby business I follow posted that article on their ******** feed. Dealing with a lot of the things you must get asked must be really awkward and as you say you don't want to necessarily broadcast the news to the entire world   

Mrs R - how are you feeling hon?   Sorry haven't had chance to reply to your email, has been a mad week as DH's laptop ground to a halt (full of viruses according to repair shop despite him having lots of anti viral software) and he had 2 big presentations for new business as well as his usual ridiculous amount of work he crams into a week so he was hogging my pc until he had to buy another laptop  How is little E doing?

Pinkbabe - so lovely to hear from you, let us know your news - have missed your posts  IKWYM - where on earth does time go, the last year has absolutely flown by!

Kizzy - how is Mollie? Gorgeous pic of her as always 

SFT - how are the twins? Any improvement on their reflux? 

Well one upside to H suffering with reflux is that I have a few new friends with refluxy babies whom I met through a baby group - has been great to have other people who know what its like and to be able to support each other. One of the other Mums is keen to set up a local support group so we could be busy  H has got yet another wheezy/gunked up chest so the poor mite is on some steroids to try & calm his chest down. He has a check up with paed this week so will get her to look at it.

Had best get on with my unpacking - amazing how much time I spend packing/unpacking for just 2 days away   xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mousky  don't think i could keep quiet about it. 
Poppy it was a lovely article and have been talking to family about it lol
Pbnj lovely to hear from u lo is a real cutie 

Bday was amazing mummy cried a lot lol bubba looks at me and says happy mummy? Bless her she seen lots of happy mummy tears. Think i gonna have to cancel Christmas a little girl was spoilt rotten!! 
I am posting on phone so if any of my post are garbage  that's way.

Love  to all x


----------



## smile 26

HI ladies, 
A big wooping   to you Mrs R what fab news so happy for you!!!!

Katies dedication day was really nice had close family there and a nice little do afterwards at my MIL house, which is fab when you don't have to clean up the mess afterwards lol.
how old are all the LO's now?
Katie turned 9months on Wednesday where has the time gone?
shall post a pic once on my comp pinching DH's atm as it was on!!!!
much love to all Mousky i hope your taking it easy xox


----------



## Mousky

Just wondering how you're all doing and passing by to blow you a 

Smile - lovely to hear you had a good time. wow, 9 months?? 

I'm on strict bed rest


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mousky hope everything is ok Xx

Just wanted to wish all u lovely ladies a very happy Christmas and a fab new year Xx


----------



## popsi

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all xxxxx wishing you all lots of love, luck, health and happiness xx


----------



## smile 26

just wanted to Wish all you lovely ladies and your wonderful families a very Merry Christmas and a fantastic New Year xox


----------



## Mousky

Just passing by to wish you all a very merry Xmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Wraakgodin




----------



## Cherry Tree

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. Wishing you all a great new year 2013 , from France.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Sft we r good thanks struggling with been back at work but needs must  Xx

Hope everyone is ok sorry bit brief bubba asleep on me and posting on my phone Xx


----------



## lil stephy

Hi ladies sorry I don't really get time to follow on here anymore as just so busy

Hope ur al well and hope all the baby's r coming along 
My princess just amazes me everyday and she is a lil diva lol I've just changed my pic of her on here today and the pic was taken today also x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi steph she looks like she is having fun what a cutie.

Mousky how r things??

Fm hope u had a lovely Christmas

Pb how is everything Xx

Dhc hope u r ok x

Hope everyone is doing really well my memory is shocking mummy brain!!! 

Bubba is amazing although been a real handful since i went back to work. Met my mum yesterday for coffee bubba said granny  i.upset mummy. Mum looked at me and i said Yeap u did she said sorry mummy i love u. Little monkey. Xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies, lovely to hear some news from people.

Mousky, what news ?  Hoping all is well xxxxxxxxxx



AAAIAM Bubba sounds like a character.  Bless her apologising to you, a handful but a sweet handful   I'm back to work now too, rubbish isn't it!!


Stephy such a cute pic of Ruby


SFT hello, are the twins any better with the reflux now they're older?


Well E is 1 on Saturday, I am so proud if her and still can't believe she's mine.  It's been a tough couple of weeks as she was poorly with a very nasty ear infection but she's better now and she amazes me every day.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

She truely is a character. We have had our little star back today she really is amazing we r very lucky.  Xx

Mrs rock it is a great age they change so much almost every day and develop at such a rate i love it x


----------



## kizzymouse

wow time is flying by so quickly and all our babies are growing so fast!! 

Mollie Jean is 2 today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            

She is our complete world and I've never been happier than I have these last 2 years ( and beyond - even with the trials and tribulations of pregnancy! )

Love my Mollie Moo so much x   

Here are some new pics of her 

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Profile%20Pictures/13227_10151496234523665_224291011_n.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Profile%20Pictures/558148_10151502460918665_746730251_n.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Profile%20Pictures/480876_10151508604003665_1482904372_n.jpg


----------



## Mousky

Hello ladies,


Nice to see some of you are still around   
Congrats on your babies bdays, cant believe how fast they've grown.


Well, I have news: Bettina Esther & Arianna Beatrix were born on Feb 15th.


They're both doing well although we didnt have the start we've dreamt of.
I've had some major complications and was taken to the ICU where I spent 5 days being turned upside down but yet no real dx except for ARDS.
I'm still struggling but being helped by my mother and sister who are still here.


  to all!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Congratulations mouskey hope u are better soon. What lovely names Xx

Hope everyone is ok Xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Mousky that is wonderful news! Huge congratulations!  Welcome to the world Bettina and Arianna    I hope you recover quickly Mousky


----------



## Happy Mummy

Mousky, congratulations, as I said in email    
Hope you feel better very quickly  , sending you tons of    


Hello to all


----------



## Cherry Tree

Mousky congratulations hun    , hope you recover fully soon   


xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats on your beautiful girls Mousky! Gorgeous names too - I hope you are feeling better now and enjoying your precious bundles


----------



## smile 26

Hi ladies, had two spare minutes so thought I'd try an get a quick catch up, hope you are all well xox
Mousky - What lovely news to read after I've spent so long away a massive congratulations to you and I wish you a speedy recovery xox
Kizzymouse- 2 already that has gone fast!!!! Happy birthday not so little one fab piccys thank you for sharing them xox
Mrs R- A happy Birthday to E I know its a little late I hope you all had a very special day!!!
AAAIAM- hope all s going well with your LO I saw something on the tv the other day that there had been talks to change all the time frame for adoption etc how do you feel about this
Lil Stephy- great to hear from you how are things going?? xox
SFT- great to her from you hope you are well xox
FM- hope all is well your side of the pond xox
Sorry to anyone else I have missed I send you all lots of love and hope all is well with you all xox
AFM- well Katie was 1 on Saturday not her real birthday but we have decided to celebrate it on the 1st and every 4 years on the 29th Feb bless her, we had a small party well it was meant to be I went a bit mad and we had a house and garden full felt so blessed with the huge turn out and we had a really nice sunny day!!! so DH & I have had a very big shock to come to terms with, we are expecting number 2 yes number 2 eeekkkk.... we have our 12-14 week scan on Thursday so beginning to get a little nervous now, I've had bleeding with this pregnancy like I did whist expecting Katie only this time there is no explanation for it hhhmmm Katie will be 18months old when this LO comes along so that's really scary. We are of course over the moon even though we were told it was highly unlikey that we would conceive naturally. right I best get on with the washing up whist DH is bathing Katie speak to you all soon i'll try not to be such a stranger xox


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Congratulations hun hope the scan all goes well exciting times.

The adoption process for us was actually very quick it was delays caused by us not social services. The period after bubba came home is a bit of a different story but that is down to the courts and how long that all takes . I have not one single.regret i am very proud to be bubba mummy and proud of what we did.


----------



## Mousky

Thanks everyone   


The girls are hardwork but we cant complain.
Im doing better. The doctors think it was an autoimmune reaction to the blood products I received after losing half of my blood   


Smile - congrats on #2! I hope everything is going well


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Pleased u are getting better.  Big hugs to the girls xx


----------



## Mousky

Anyone there?   


AAAIAM - how are you and your LO doing?


We're fine - tired but that goes without saying - the girls are doing well. I had my review today and took the girls to meet my doctor. It felt like closing a chapter of my life, somehow it felt bittersweet   


Anyway, hope you're all ok


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

What a lovely photo pleased u r all doing well. It is very weird when u have something u have fought for so long for and it has consumed so much of everyday its here now what? Those now whats come in all sorts of very funny ways. I was only saying to mh mum today I want more.  

Bubba is amazing she is a very full on almost 2 & 1/2 year old. She is starting playgroup next week and is so excited. Not she will be the same when I leave her!! I have had another op to remove last ovary and she has adapted to that so well there has been so much I can't do. She tells everyone I have a sorely belly. Love her to bits.

Hope everyone else is doing well it is a shame it has gone so quiet on here. Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Mousky

Wow, AAAIAM, another op? I hope you're healing well    


Yes, I agree its all very strange Im not too sure how I feel about the whole thing    I guess when I take them home it will really feel real for me. Yes, it happened, they're here. Til then I suppose I must get used to my nightmares.   


I cant believe Bubbba is already going to playgroup    Im sure she'll have a great time


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

I am sure once u r all settled it will all just be fab.
Yeap last ovary now all gone it is just taken for ever to recover it didn't help that my bladder was cut during op. Thankfully they realised at the time so was repaired but had to have a bag for 10 days and I am sure that held me back. Bubba is so excited about going we r only doing 1 session a week at the moment as she has had a lot of changes this year with me going back to work and yhen op etc. She really needs to play with children her age. 

One day at a time xx


----------



## daxcat

Mousky - mahoosive congratulations on your beautiful girls 
sorry you were so poorly and i really hope your family have spoilt you rotten. xxxxxxxxxxxx
Smile - congratulations. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi everyone - love to you all. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Dax what a lovely pic mattie looks like a tall boy.

Its been a horrid week. I went back to work on monday after my op bubba was fine monday. Tuesday was awful she got really upset and took her to playgroup today and she was just beside herself I love her so much its so hard seeing her so upset. I wish I didn't have to work. I know playgroup isn't compulsory but she really needs to be playing with other children she is such a grown up little girl.

Hope everyone is ok mousky hope u r feeling better now xx


----------



## daxcat

AAAIAM - how heartbreaking   . Mattie starts nursery in September and I'm dreading it but like you say they need to be around other children. Hopefully shes just upset as you've been  home and will get back into the swing of things soon. XXXXX


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Dax hope it goes well when he goes. Bubba is very proud telling people how much she screamed yesterday at playgroup little monkey. Xx


----------



## Mousky

Dax - so great to hear from you! I totally missed the arrival of your #2. Congrats!!   


AAAIAM - oh dear, how stressful. I must say I had to smile after reading about your LO being so proud of her screaming   


You both talking about playgroups and nursery. I can't imagine whats like and so far Im just enjoying the beautiful toothless smiles   


We've head DH's parents coming over for the weekend. It's always stressful. They're so clumsy and completely clueless about babies. And what are those gifts I can hardly believe they had 2 children   


Love to all!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mousky u r sounding much brighter. It is amazing how fast bubba is growing up it is scarey.
Hope in law visit isn't too awful soon be over. Xx


----------



## Mousky

AAAIAM - there's no fighting but I think I've had it with my in laws    It's tough because I want the girls to have contact with them but after not even hiding they didn't care while I was in ICU, saying things behind my back, not knowing how to hold the girls, buying the most ridiculous second hand gigantic clothes "it was so cheap I had to buy it", asking when I'm sending them to daycare, not shielding them from the sun, the list goes on and on I think I need a break from them   


Anyway, do you think you'll be going for number two anytime soon? I'm wondering how Bubba would feel about a little brother or sister


----------



## Mrs Rock

Mousky I have my in laws staying with us one night every week so they can look after E the following day!  They are lovely people but even so I find it a strain.  She goes to nursery on the other days I work and tbh it'd be easier for her to go on the in laws' day as well, but they love it and so does she and so I have to bite my tongue   


AAAIAM, I hope Bubba is settling in at playgroup.  E likes nursery but she did take a while to settle.  It's hard for me but she does get a lot out of it I think.  She has started walking over the weekend, it's so exciting!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mrs rock yeah clever girl

Mousky   that is really awful. I am so lucky bubba has a monday with my mum and dad then tues with dh mum and niece I would be lost without them all especially last couple of months.

We would love more and we thought it might be on the cards earlier in the year but haven't heard anything else from sw so guessing bubba 2 won't be coming our way.

Hello to everyone xx


----------



## Mousky

AAAIAM - what a shame but maybe #2 will still come along if thats what you all want   


MrsR - nice to hear from you! And wow E is walking   


Families are stressful and in our case with all the cultural differences its even harder. So we're now looking into drafting a will indicating we want the girls and MrY to go to my family if anything would happen to us   


They are 3 months old today. I thank my lucky stars every morning when they wake me up with their beautiful smiles! Still cant quite believe we are so lucky   


Love to all!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mousky I would be so happy if it did happen. I love been a mummy and if this doesn't happen we will have to wait until bubba is 4 before we start the whole process again. I guess no news might still be good news. I just can not believe sw is ignoring my emails   You enjoy thoses smiles you deserve them. Xx


----------



## Mousky

I hope you hear some good news from her soon


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Thanks I sent another email yesterday again no reply.  I am going to email our sw next week if I haven't heard I am sure it isn't going to happen but until I hear no I can't help thinking about buying baby stuff. 
I love that photo of the girls xx


----------



## Mousky

Good luck


----------



## Mousky

Anyone still around?


----------



## smile 26

hey Mousky how are you, i'm still here trying to get on when I can but not always possible!
little update from me, we had our latest addition Emily Elizabeth via C-section 6/09/2013 so settling into life as a family of four which atm is going really well, Katie is now 18months and is so good with Emily its scary she loves giving her kisses, sharing her teddies and just sitting in the floor next to her rocker chair its adorable. shall attach pic if it lets me tried changing profile pic earlier but it wouldn't have it xox


----------



## smile 26

It wont allow me 2 attach pics  shall try again later xox


----------



## HippyChicky

Hi ladies, I still pop here from time to time to read posts. After us deciding to abandon out 5th IVF attempt back in March me and hubby have had a busy year, always going away for little holidays, hubby travelling around the country doing 10k runs, spending our money on (expensive) treats and generally having fun. 

I'm always thinking of you all xx


----------



## Mousky

Smile - big congrats on your new addition    I'm really pleased to read all is going well for your family   


DHC - glad to hear you're having fun! I always see the pictures of your DHs runs and of your crafts   


I know everyone is busy with life so I hope it's going well for you all.


My mother and sister were here for 6 weeks and it was great. We hope we can join them in Rio for Xmas. The girls are obviously growing too fast and Mr Y is terribly jealous of them. He has responded to some of their err tenderness with a lot of aggression


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Smiles congratulations how lovely sounds like she is going to be a perfect big sister
Mousky I bet the girls are just lovely and keeping u all very busy. Its a shame mr y isn't happy xx
DHC sounds like you are having a lovely time its strange I was thinking about u a few days ago xx

We are doing really well.  Sadly no 2 came to nothing  birth mum had an early miscarriage apparently however when sw came out in jan she was 4-5 months pregnant all seems a bit strange. Bubba will be 3 in a couple of months and is just amazing she has just had us both crying with laughter.  We are very proud of her and how well she is doing. Apart from playgroup she just adapts to every thing. Potty training was a breeze we get odd accident but mainly cause she is just too busy and beforr she knows it she is in a puddle but they don't happen very often.


----------



## Mousky

AAAIAM - what a shame about no 2    maybe there's still another surprise for you out there! I can't believe you have already cracked potty Training    May I ask what's Bubba's issue with playgroup? I have been wondering about options for next year as I would like the girls to engage more with other kids.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

I know she just did it the nappy fairy came at end of may and took her nappies to the babies that needed them. Nappy fairy texts us at bath time and we have a clue to find her nappy for bedtime she is still excited every night looking for it. I think her playgroup issues stem from her being adopted its an incredibly extreme reaction to being left and horrible to do. She was same with mil for months after I went back to work. Its soooooo hard but we need to work with it. She does settle once we have gone is pleased to see us when we go back. I am not sure that prehaps its best playgroup for her as they insist I leave very quickly and maybe working towards me going would have been better but its close to home. Xx


----------



## smile 26

AAAIAM- well done with the potty training!!! any tips will be gladly received, Katie now knows when she needs to go and has been going and hiding in a corner or behind something when having a poo and now she looks down and crouches when she does a wee all still in her nappy  we bought her a potty the other day a musical one, which plays a tune when she wees in it, she just sits on It and when she stands up she wees, a lot of patience is given bless her, but please pass on your tips     xox

MOUSKY- great to hear from you, fingers crossed you get to RIO for Christmas     xox

DHC- hello there sorry to hear you have had 5 failed attempts what does the future hold for you and DH in regards to TX? hope you don't mind me asking xox

AFM- nothing new to post really, Emily was born with a tongue tie and we had it clipped today she was so brave and didn't cry and even managed to latch on properly afterwards first time I've managed to feed her pain free was fantastic!!! so onwards and upwards and fingers crossed she will begin to put weight on now!!! much love to all and shall check in again soon xox


----------



## kizzymouse

Mollie started going on the toilet and peeing right away on Sat - she started going without nappies yesterday afternoon - that's her done and dusted( obviously she is now wearing pull ups at night as bladder control takes longer for night times )  - and none of it was my decision! We had been building up to it for months by talking about it and letting her sit on toilet seat when she wanted to    So proud of my angel


----------



## Mousky

All this potty training talk, it seems ages away from us. But they grow so fast, too fast. It will be our turn soon.
Btw, way to go Mollie 

Smile - glad to hear Emily tongue tie was sorted out 

AAAIAM - I thought you've mentioned before it had something to do with her being adopted. Does she need some sort of counseling? I must say I had a TERRIBLE time when I started school when I was 3. I remember being so afraid my mother would die while I was there. My grandmother would take me and would hang around until I was distracted which I never really was. I basically came to accept school as bad part of my life!  Do you think she enjoys it after she settles?  

It's Oktoberfest season here and we have already been there, wearing "costumes". We still get a lot of attention. You'd think people would be too drunk to notice twin babies...


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Smile like kizzy she just did it. How old is katie now? Maybe she isn't ready. I remember bubba taking nappy off last year and doing a poo and us all thinking yeap this is it good girl but as soon as knickers on she weed. I am glad we never forced it but I also think the nappy fairy helped. 4 months on she still gets excited at bath time waiting for text message to say where the fairy has hidden bedtime nappy its soooooo cute.

Worryingly bubba is turning into a mini me. Daddy was being daddy the other day and I gave him my look and looked in mirror of car at her and was like looking at myself lol she then  tut sigh he isn't listening mummy. We couldn't get out of the car for crying.

Mouskey it will be here before you know it enjoy every minute.  Playgroup tell us she is fine no problems it is just gonna be something that hopefully will get easier with time but its a horrible thought that we are already preparing for her to start  school Iddon't want that day ever to come    have to say sorry I am one of those annoying people who can't stop looking at twins they amaze me 2 beautiful bundles of yummy. My brother's are twins and my nephews so u would think the novelty would have worn off but sadly no I still have a sneaky peek. 
Kizzy how old is lo now? I bet she is keeping you busy.  Bubba never stops and recently seems to be going the same way at night hence why I am awake at this crazy hour. She has been shouting out since 9 but isn't awake I then struggle to go back off


----------



## Mousky

AAAIAM - like everything else I'm sure it will be here in no time.Glad to hear playgroup thinks bubba is doing well. I love the text messaging nappy fairy!    Will surely be signing up for the "service" as well    and can't believe she's already copying you    Between us I hope the girls will be more laid back than me but not as laid back as their father    Of course they will be themselves so no point in hoping anything. Anyway, is she sleeping better? The girls are going through some rough time, teething I guess and keep waking up all night. During the day they follow their routine well but they are hard work and no it doesnt get better


----------



## smile 26

AAAIAM- Katie is 19 months old, i'm not going to force the potty training, like you said she will do it in her own time 
I know what you men about the mini me- I noticed it with Katie a few months back, I tend to potter around the kitchen in the morning loading, washing machine, unloading dishwasher, feeding the dog & cat while she eat her breakfast, but im rushing around as you do and I noticed once Katie had finished her breakfast she was racing around sorting out her toys all in the same way I do my jobs, it make made me think am I really like that lol  

Mousky- whats Oktoberfest? xox

Kizzymouse- maybe straight on the toilet could be the way to go when she is ready, well done Mollie   

AFM- not much really be going on just enjoying family life as a family of four adjusting still at times, beginning to think about Christmas scary its not far away!!! xox


DH goes back to work next Monday after his paternity leave and very much appreciated holiday lol Emily will be  6 weeks old


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Mousky yeah touch wood we are sleeping through the night but still waking early and when she is up she is up. 
Smile defo don't be pressured into doing potty early as in long run it just adds to pressure and thats not good. Bubba seems to have decided she is just too busy this week and we have lots of dribbly knickers ho hum good job we have a good washing machine.


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello girls,

Just wanted to wish you all a wonderful festive season and a very happy New Year


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Hi FM how are you? Hope you have a lovely Christmas and happy new year as well xx
Hope everyone is doing well Happy Christmas from me to everyone xx


----------



## popsi

Hi all... Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year from us all too... we are now a family of 4 and our journey is complete   


Future Mummy how are you honey xxx


----------



## Mousky

Hello Bubblicious!


Just passing by to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a very happy 2014!     


FM - nice to see you here, I hope you're well.


Popsi - delighted to hear your news. Congrats!


AAAIAM and Smiley - how are you?


Anyone else still around?


We're in Rio.
The girls are doing really well and I am exhausted


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Popsi have a lovely family Christmas x

Mouskey the girls pic is lovely really pleased they are doing well. I am going to be a great Auntie to twins next year seem to have the almost full list I am a sister an auntie amd fingers crossed a great auntie to twins both sides of our family. I have to say it is when I hear of a twin pregnancy that I get a what if moment  

We are good I am stressed about our flat sale I was so hoping we would have exchanged yesterday and then I could start breathing again but we didn't.  I just can't relax. Bubba is totally confused by Christmas bless her. Note to self find some Christmas spirit asap

Happy Christmas everyone xx


----------



## Mousky

AAAIAM- could you find some Xmas spirit?    I had not realized you were selling you flat. How was it to move everything with Bubba?  And a great auntie to twins? Wow! Well, I still have what if moments all the time and well I have the girls!! We still have frozen embryos and haven't ruled out having more but seriously I am already struggling with these 2!


We probably had the warmest day ever today. RealFeel of 50 degrees!! Horrible. Really! The girls leave between the airco and pools. DH is already back in Germany where is -5 degrees so hey ho nothing is ever perfect.


Happy 2014 everybody!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Happy New year
We still haven't moved solicitors   now asking for costs of something that is not going to be an option just have a feeling we are going to end up spending out even more than the 7k we have just.to get out.  Then have about 6 months of living with my parents really not looking forward to it, but means we can save save save
Wow that is a bit hot!!! 
Twins get easier apparently and they always have a play mate. Have fun in the pool xx


----------



## smile 26

Hi ladies, how are we all, been ages since I last managed to get on here, but with DH treating me to a kindle, this week it's given me a new lease of life lol. Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and wonderful new years. 
Aaaiam- Dh and I have recently moved in with my parents, as we sold our house within 8 weeks, and we didn't want to be in a chain, our new house isn't ready until April so we've all managed to squeeze into their 3bedroomed house, it's strange for me as this is where I grew up and i'm now sharing my bedroom with my Dh lol. It's giving us the chance to save lots which of course will go towards new curtains etc. How's it all going for you?
Hope everyone else is well much love to all xox


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello everyone   ,

It has been a while since I have been on FF and on this board! I hope you are all well and busy, Popsi congrats on latest addition! 

Mousky how are you and the girls? 


aaaiam, are you living with your parents at the moment or have you moved to new place? 

Smile, how is everything? busy bee? 

Hello everyone else !

We have been busy too, and are going through surrogacy in the states! yep! at the moment using the 2 embies we had frozen, they have been shipped to the states, and are good quality, so trying with those first with possible transfer date end of July, and we will take it from there . 

It took 18 months to get everything organised, lawyers, contract, finding the right surrogate, you name it, but we found a wonderful lady , based with her husband and 2 kids in miami . If this cycle does not work ( she started downregging a week ago) , then we will need to get a donor lady , if we decide to continue. 
Very excited, stressed, nervous, you name it, and of course weird that someone so far away is doing it for us. Great too. 

the 2 embies we had left, got the OK from the HFEA to travel to the states, ( we had to get authorisation), our clinic in UK thought impossible, and were told they have never said yes, well not accurate as they did, and it was no problem . OUr clinic in the UK were very happy for us, and can now tell their patients this is a possibility too. 

Anyway, 

I hesitated to go on FF before knowing if the transfer would happen, but I thought support is always nice before hand   

Otherwise, we are busy with work, and normal life   not sure about next hols , ( you know I love hols   ) , my parents are visiting in July, and we might go to France for a week in August or begining September, but if it works in the US then we need to keep time for traveling! 

Will keep you all informed !

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh FM good luck! Really hoping it goes well for you.  Keep us posted please xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Thanks Mrs Rock, how are you ? congrats on your tittle !


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Amazing news FM will have every part of me crossed for you all. Xx

We are still at my parents, moved in on 15 Jan found our hopefully forever home on 5 Feb and it took until 2 June to complete it has been a nightmare and absolutely no reason for it to take so long as no chain. Anyway so far we have removed everything but kitchen sink, bath and sink and the loo. The loo is the only thing which will be remaining. It's been a very neglected home for a lot of years. We are hopefully going to make it lovely. Bubba is a very muddled little girl at the moment and we are having some very testing behaviours recently so much so that for now Bubba 2 is on hold.

Mrs Rock hope u and your family are all well xx


----------



## HippyChicky

FM, good luck with this new and exciting journey, keeping everything crossed xx

AFM I went to an adoption drop in day today, had a lovely chat with the lady there and our names are now on the "potentially interested" list, just need to read the literature I was given and then hopefully soon send of the "Registration of Interest" form. Just need to find out more if our lack of childcare experience will hinder the application, so just waiting for a reply back of them. If it's needed I'd rather get some experience before we apply.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

DHC congratulations taking that first step is the hardest. Being a mummy is amazing it's flaming hard work and pushes every resource at times. But the happy, proud, funny moments out weigh all the bad. I was crying proud tears on Friday when Bubba was having her swimming lessons the other 2 in the group got out of the pool because they didn't like being let go of but our amazing little girl swam a few tentative strokes but she did it. Proud parents. I will never regret ending treatment we both the adoption process rewarding and positive. The day my daughter said those beautiful words mummy and I love u for the first time are in my heart. We will soon be in our home and a family again.

good luck xx


----------

